# June 2015 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 30th June 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX , OTD , Outcome
Shelbz14 , FET , 3rd June , 
Nahla , FET , 5th June , 
Fay2410 , IVF , 7th June , 
Scorpy , IVF , 13th June , 
Kcornfield , DEFET , 14th June , 
Hope89 , , 19th June ,
Sarah13 , FET , 21st June , 
Optimistic 13 , ICSI , 21st June , 
Sass7 , FET , 24th June , 
Lauren943 , IVF , 25th June , 
Lucky_rose , FET , 26th June , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi everybody....so I am the first to post on here.....hope many lovely ladies will join in the next few days/weeks...

I am 1dp4dt today, I have had a FET with 2 embies. OTD is 5 th of june....seems an eternity. 

Can You add me, Sharry? Thanx..

xx


----------



## Shelbz14 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi all Sharry
Fet  3dp 5dt
my otd June 3 rd
Fingers crossed xx add me please


----------



## Twin mommy (May 23, 2015)

Hello, 

This is my first post ever! So a little about myself. I am a 38 y/o married mother of 9 y/o twins (boy/girl) from Previous husband previous 1 cycle IVF. 

My husband and I are now 5dp3dt with rescue ICSI!!  
We had 3 embryos put in on May 18, 2015. 1 is 5 cell and other 2 are 4 cell (don't know the grades). OTD is June 1st, 2015.

I take progesterone with Ethyl Oleate one time at night. I am having some symptoms such as my breast are really sore, bloated, hungry/pee a lot...etc. 

I can't wait until my BFP on June 1st.  

Kathy


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Shelbz  fingers crossed for You...how many emies do You have on board? 

Hallo Kathy  why do You say " rescue" ICSI? Wow, 3 on board....are You planning another set of twins?   seriouly, with my son I had also 3 put back. This time I am opting for 2, after my experience with loosing one twin I am more cautious right now. good luck to You, too

 

xx


----------



## Twin mommy (May 23, 2015)

Thanks Nahla  

Rescue because I didn't request ICSI unless emergency. The embryologist told me something that confused me. I had ER on 5/15/15 she called me sat morning and said I had 10 eggs retrieved and all 10 fertilized...but the strange part is she said none of them show signs of development...therefore they needed to do "rescue ICSI". Of course I said go ahead, and I researched my situation and after many hours have not found anything like it. Now I'm really questioning my clinic.  . How can u do ICSI on an already fertilized egg

Not really trying for multiples but I will take another set of twins.  Sorry to hear about the other twin. Good luck this time  

...uggggg...lol


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Morning ladies, 

Can I join you? We are n our first round of Clomid and test day is 7th June.
I've had ICSI and FETx2 in the past but new partner and hopefully a better outcome this time around 😊


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Twin Mummy, I must admit I have never heard something like that before. Could You call Your clinic and ask? Maybe it was a misunderstanding and None of your eggs first fertilized until they changed to icsi? Anyway finally you got your embies...do You have any frosties? 

keeley, welcome and good luck to You, too


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi ladies can i join you please? had 3dt yesterday so does that make today day 1? otd is 8th june xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Girls-
Am so excited to join you on this thread- Sharry please can I be added?
Had my ET today so am 0dp5dt x 2 beautiful embies. My test date is 9/6/15. I'm with CRGH/RMU London

Looking forward to chatting with you all during these tormenting days and wishing you all much luck xx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Shelbz: no symptoms so far...slight pains the first day after Transfer, but that is the Manipulation I guess. and my ()() are always heavy and a bit aching by those progesterone drugs...but I guess ist too early. Implantation occurs usually at 7-8 days post EC, so not bHCG yet to cause any symptoms

MRSFW welcome...are You having a fresh cycle? 

lillieb: nice to meet You on here, my Clementine cycle buddy  I guess for You today is 1dp3dt (day 4 of the 2 weeks Minimum waiting time...?)


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

I haven't been a regular on here for a few years but the support has been phenomenal. Sending baby dust x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Nahla- thanks for the welcome 😄 yes a fresh cycle for me, I only had 2 embies so they suggested to put 2 back in xx


----------



## Twin mommy (May 23, 2015)

Hello ladies,                            

Welcome keeley  
Welcome lillieb87   How many eggs did they transfer?
Welcome mrsfw   

Nahla, I'm going to call the other embryologist and have them re-explain details to me on Monday. No frostiness   also what did u mean by manipulation? Sorry dumb question. 

I didn't know that the progesterone caused symptoms of pregnancy? Sore/heavy breast, I do not normally have those type of symptoms around AF time. I don't remember my 2ww signs with my 1st IVF...I do know my first sign of pregnant was all day sickness...ugh. 

Actually I don't get any signs...until she's here. 
I'm now 6dp3dt and the cramping my belly has slowed to nothing almost but I do have times that I feel nauseous all of the sudden, also I'm doing a lot of sneezing...lol


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

twin mummy, for ET they fix your cervix and put a catheter up into the uterus... that was meant by manipulation. it can cause cramps or pain I am sure. 
Well, I do have heavy ()() when I take the contraceptive pill. thats te gestagene for sure. and I get that with the pessaries. I am sure pregnancy symptoms do hardly occur in the 2 ww. when I got pregnant I had late onset OHSS, so I knew earlier. otherwise we just have to wait and see I guess. Some ladies do have symptoms and get bfn. others dont and get bfp. who knows? trying not to drive myself mad. 

xx


----------



## Twin mommy (May 23, 2015)

Nahla I understand now. You are right...just have to wait.


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

morning ladies 
i had one embie trasferred twin mummy didnt get an option for 2 hopin to hear today whether we hav 1 for the freezer but i think probably not.

Also 2dp 3dt an i keep gettin period pain like cramps is this normal? xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

hi shelbz this is my first cycle an had icsi on day 3 we had one top grade 8 cell an one at 6 cell so they hav kept the 6 cell in the lab and will ring me 2day if its good enough for freezing. I think they didnt put 2 in due to my age! i would hav gladly let them put 2 back in! 
when is you otd?
xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

they just said it was a top grade 8 cell embryo an they couldnt have adked for it to be better......
Did urs get graded? have u any frosties? xx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Lillieb - unless something has changed since my last treatment, they only put one back on your first cycle regardless of age etc. I had 2 with both my FET's though    wishing you luck


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Twin mommy I 💜 your emoticons!!

How early are people testing? I've been told to wait 16 days....


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

I havent brought any tests yet and don't plan to until past OTD (she says now!   )


I've spent so much money on tests over the years i begrudge doing it now   
its hard being    but my OH is very supportive and doesn't have a negative bone in his body


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

She'll-We are on our fist cycle of Clomid at the moment but the side effects are doing me in, on top of being uncomfortable in unnecessarily moody with everyone, which is messing with my PMA to say the least.

To stay busy I work and when I'm not working you can usually find me eating lol

Yourself?


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok girls- this makes me feel better thank you- there's no way I am going to make it 16 days... I know what you mean about wasting money but for any glimmer of hope I think worth it ! Much luck to all xx


----------



## Twin mommy (May 23, 2015)

Gm ladies,

7dp3dt...this 2ww is dragging!  

Lillieb87 we talked about only doing 2 when we started but since the rescue ICSI and only having 1 5 cell and 2 4 cells plus my age of 38 they decided the best outcome will be from putting 3 in. My husband was about to faint bc my 1st IVF I was 28 and both stuck, he's worried all 3 will stick. I'm prepared for whatever  

Thanks mrsfw


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi ladies can I join please!! I've had 2 x 5dt top grade blastocysts transferred today, one of which was a hatching blastocyst! 

Sharry can you add me to the front please - OTD is 7th June 

Fay xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome Fay! You look like you have had quite a journey already- best of luck to you!


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome fay, what heart ache you've suffered so far, fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi. Please can I join you? I had FET with our last frozen embryo on 20th May. Originally told could test 1st June but then given Otd of 3rd. Feeling quite fed up as I have been ill since transfer...I had a bit of a sore throat day of transfer but didn't think anything of it, but it turned into fluey cold and has had me totally wiped. I did have a bad cold on 2we with DS, so trying to remember that, but finding it hard to stay positive.


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you for your welcome ladies!! Yes it's been a tough 6 years but it's made us stronger! - just hope this will be our time to finally get some good news!! 

I am only 1dp my 5dt and it's all I can think about!! I have been off work for over a week and was planning on taking the next few days off but decided to come back this morning to take my mind of the 2ww!!!

Wakey - Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell   Do you think you will test earlier? I'm only 1dp 5dt so long way for me to go yet!

Fay xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

welcome crazy clementine Fay also my EC buddy! and wakey!

Fay i did the opposite lol worked all through the treatment an now in the 2ww am still at work but sooo tired so thinkin about takin some holidays (half days) here an there lol xx


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Morning ladies can I join you?  Had my FET last Thursday OTD 1st June.


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lillie - Hey EC buddy!! How are you finding the 2ww? Aw bless you working right the way through   I only came back today because I am off on hols a week tomorrow   Are you going to test early? 

Welcome summerbell  

Fay xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fay you going anywhere nice? great news on u havin a hatchin embie an a further one put back! I am actually going to do a test the day b4 otd but only because i hav to attend clinic to test an dont want to hav a total meltdown there if its bad news least i can be prepared! 

welcome summerbel x


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lillie - That sounds like a good idea hun!! I will keep every thing crossed for you    

We are going to Tsvili in Greece for a week away! DS has gone to Lara Beach with his father and step mother today so we decided to have one last getaway on our own! 

Thank you - we are waiting on a call to see if we have any frosties, we were told yesterday there are 2 left that are early blasts so fx crossed!! 

I am concerned that my clinic didn't get me to lay flat very long after ET, I was able to get po and go to the toilet 5 mins later   Scared they've fallen out

Fay xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

bless ya i didnt lay flat at all i walked myself out of theatre straight for a wee an was told it was fine to wee as its a separate compartment haha
A week in the sun will do u a world of good have a fab time!

I have literally just heard from hospital to say my one an only embie left made it to a beautiful blast yesterday so they hav poped it in freezer......that made me smile as began to think if only the one transfered made it does that mean the it wud stop growing like the other 6!!

fingers crossed we dont need our frozen babies tho.  Keep us posted on ur call xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lillie - Yay congrats on your frostie!!!

Sorry that was a typing error, was meant to say up not po 


Oh that has made me feel better hun thank you  

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Just had the call to say my 2 embies have progressed from yesterday but wouldn't be good enough to freeze   Fx I won't need them!!

I've been googling when a HPT become positive on 5dt's and a lot of ladies get them on 5dp a 5dt!! I'm really tempted to test on the weekend   Anyone else thinking of testing sooner?? 

Fay xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all, thought I would join this thread as I have transferred one beautiful blast this morning! OTD is 6th June xxx 

Amy - Sorry to hear about your two Embies 

Lillie - I felt the same but our consultant informed me that it would make no difference at all xxx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hopeful, that sounds great, congrats on being PUPO

Fay: I wont test before 14 days post EC ( well, as I am doing FET that means before 10dp4dt). I am sure testing earlier would just drive me crazy and not help at all. Enjoy your Holidays...and me too, I havent laid back at all and went straight to pee...and so did I when I fell pregnant with ds, so nothing to worry about really ( but I can understand, I always do have the Feeling the embies are falling out). Someone on another board said, the Uterus is like a peanut butter Sandwich, the embies cant fall  out 

Lillie: congrats on your frostie. ist always reassuring to have a backup plan

Summerbell and wakey welcome on here...You have already had a Long way to go. fingers crossed this is the lucky cycle for You 

afm: working today 24 hours...not so much fun, but at least my mind is occupied. Have to try to stay far away from XRay what is not so easy working in theatre...and at the same time keeping it secretly. 

xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hiya all- so only 2dp and already going crazy!! What are you all doing to keep busy. I have taken the week off on husbands orders as am a busy bee and find it difficult to sit still!

Absolutely will test early - prob around 10 day mark for me do all HCG is out of system but possibly will crack sooner! The 5dp Google search may break me Fay!

Welcome Hopeful, lily & summerbell xx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Stay away from the p sticks ladies lol

I've been at work all day and work with a bunch of men who all think they know best, they drive me crazy. Only one of them knows I'm going through treatment and he tells me daily that he hopes I'm not pregnant as he can't afford to lose me. I've heard a few times from him that he'll fail my probation if I get pregnant too! (New job) He only says it in jest but if he hear something often enough it's normal to start believing it. 
He does chat with me about it sometimes so there is compassion there but today I wanted to slam his head on the desk lol


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, just wanted to introduce myself here.

My name is Shugufta, been trying to conceive for the last 8 years, decided to go for IVF treatment last year.  I have just had my first transfer yesterday.  I am extremely nervous as I have no idea what to expect.
Joined this forum as I know they are plenty of people here in the same situation as me.

I am off work for 2 weeks and all I am doing is


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Mahek

You will get lots of support here from girls in the same situation as you. I just had my first transfer today so completely understand. 

Come Over to the June 2ww forum xxx


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Hopeful3429 said:


> Hi Mahek
> 
> You will get lots of support here from girls in the same situation as you. I just had my first transfer today so completely understand.
> 
> Come Over to the June 2ww forum xxx


Thanks. Not much difference between the 2 of us, good luck .

Oh god I am extremely nervous and guess I will feel like that for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Ladies, I'd like to join please. Started our Journey off in January this year, finally got our chance.

First DIUI last Thursday so I am currently 5DPIUI.  This is our first try so I know this could be a long journey but hoping for the best.

OTD Thursday 4th June which is also the day DW's best friends baby is due. Hoping thats a good sign.

Getting a bit impatient on the 2WW now so glad there is this thread to keep me sane.

All the best to everyone testing this month xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

hi ladies an welcome sarahlo and mahek! when is ur otd mahek?

Just a quick one as am at work....

Keeley i hope u have a better day at work 2day!

AFM feel really dizzy 2day with back ache an still havin period like pains on an off......think the wicked witch cud be on her way   so   she isnt and am just driving myself   i am only 4dp a 3dt so if she is on her way didnt take long to come.....

Hope every1 is havin a lovely day xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Welcome Sarahlo and Mahek!

Mahek - You had transfer same day as me, did you have a 5dt? When is your OTD?

Keeley - I also work in a office full of men and I too haven't been in this job long (8 months) I haven't told anyone here about my IVF though, I wouldn't want them to know either! 

Lillie - They all sound like positive symptoms hun!!!

AFM - I know I am only 2pt 5dt but am feeling a little low   I don't feel any different other than feeling very tired...Wish I took this week off work rather than last week.  Oh well, this time next week I will be in Greece so I can't complain too much

Fay xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fay bless u hunny in wil share my happy verse that I tell my nieces to cheer them up 

I'd like to be a glow worm a glow worrms never glum.....how can you be gloomy when the sun shines out your bum!!

Just think this time next week you will be laid in the sun!

No symptoms isnt necessarily a bad thing its still quite early! 

working in an office full of men sometimes appeals to me as I work in an office full of women.....who are either really nice but pregnant or hav toddlers or are *****y!! haha never a happy medium xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lillie - Thanks for sharing the poem. Definitely put a smile on my face!!!

I used to work with women - trust me, men are *****ier! Well this lot are.  When one walks out of the room, the other gossips about him.  I came back yesterday after a week off and no one is speaking to me.  It doesn't bother me, I work to earn money not to make friends so bugger them  

Fay xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

oh dear thats not nice maybe women are better! sending you some    to cheer u up!


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fay just seen ur pic is that ur 2 little beans?


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes they are my two blasts!!! You can see the one is hatching! Xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

thats amazing!! i only to see ours at day 3 an they looked like a flower


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

DH took a pic of them on his phone before they got transferred! Xx


----------



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

It's official I am an ivf addict. Each time I do it I think this will be the one and low and behold it isn't or worse something dreadful happens in the first couple of weeks.

When it's all over I say enough is enough I start to look at surrogacy and the 2 weeks on I am contacting the clinic again.

Well I'm back here again day 1 of my 2ww. This time I'm containing all hope to try and thwart the crushing disappointment ..at least I'm prepared.

There I have vented, back to my Brazil nuts !


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Hiya, 

Wow same day transfer.  I am sorry I am new to forum and don't really understand codes here.  Can you please tell me what 5dt and OTD stand for.

Good luck, my fingers crossed for you  .

Mahek 
Xx


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome. I feel at home here.


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

@Fay2410... I figured out what OTD is, mine is 9 June when is yours?

I couldn't find out what 5dt stands for


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Mahek, welcome....well, 5 dt stands for 5 day transfer. 3dp5dtmeans 3 days post 5 day transfer. there is a list of the codes somewhere on the forum....I will tell you where to find it. 

Sarahlo, welcome too! 

good luck to both of You. 

well, I work with a mixture of men and women. in general I prefer the mixture. both have advantages and disadvantages, and the mixture softens it a bit ( I hope you understand me, I am not native english speaker) 

Lillie, me too I do have some pains similar to af pains. I am 5dp4dt....and really hope its implantation. cant even say its too early for af to arrive, as I am doing a medicated fet and have no clue when to expect af.


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Nahla....thanks of confirming that, I have found the list of abbreviations but that was not in it.
Thanks for the warm welcome.


@fay2410.... I had a 3dt.

Has anyone experienced period pain like cramps? I am sure suffering from period pain today and it has only been 2 days since the transfer, is this normal?


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mahek - My transfer was 5dp and OTD is 7th June (although I will be testing earlier)  How many did you have transferred!! xx


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Only 2 day difference between our OTD.
I had 2 transferred.

I will also be testing earlier, I have no patience, can't wait till 9th June


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mahek - How early are you thinking?  I have read that the earliest a 5dt can show up is 5dp a 5dt, I don't know if I am brave enough to test that early!!! 

Fay xx


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

I am not too sure, I don't want to test it too early incase it shows negative. Maybe I will try it about 4 days before I am supposed to.

I am experiencing lower abdominal pain since this morning and getting worried, it's the first cycle of IVF for me so don't know what to expect.

Have u taken time off work?

Mahek
xxx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mahek - Pains and cramps can be a good indicator of implantation, stay positive!! I'm not feeling anything at all   

This is also my first IVF cycle - Hopefully my last   xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you all for the lovely welcome. 

Currently 6dPIUI feeling a bit blurgh but poss due to side affects maybe from trigger and cyclogest.

Does anyone know how long the trigger stays in the system for?


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Don't worry, I have read on this forum that ladies who don't get any symptoms still end up pregnant.

1st cycle for you too, we are both in the same situation.

Fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you Mahek!! FX for you too!!   

Sarahlo - I have been testing mine out up until ET (5dp EC) it was hardly there then on 10 iu ultra sensitive test.  So mine was 7/8 days - say 10 to be sure xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

oh and it would also depend on the amount the used for your trigger, some clinics are stronger than others xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Fay2410 will  keep that in mind.


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry I don't post more personal replies, typing on my phone is very long winded!

Today has been a extremely busy but better day, sold 4 cars so can't be bad 😉

I'm starting to get the itch to test already even though implantation wouldn't have even happened yet, going to be a long week!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Girls you are all doing very well- stay strong!

Pegaroo- don't worry Mrs, I feel the same, but you have you pick yourself up and take a deep breath at the start of each 2ww because this time, it might just happen for you. Sending you good vibes and luck.

Today I'm 3dp and a bit crampy at times/ faster heart rate and sweaty!, but could just be my mind, either way trying not to symptom spot as could be positive either way.

Been very productive today and gone to the cinema AND out for lunch.....ERRR. # milkingthetimeoffnow

Welcome new ladies xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi everyone, hope your all doing ok.

I'm only 1dp5dt and I'm feeling crazy. This is goin to be a really hard wait  

I keep thinking about my embie and what it is up to. Yesterday when the embryo was about to go in the consultant was talking to the embie saying go home to your mummy and good luck little embryo. I nearly fell off the bed crying. Don't get me wrong it was so lovely and I get that they try to make it as 'non-clinical as possible but it really got me, the consultant was Just so lovely. When I seen the embryo on the big screen I have honestly never felt anything like it before it made me feel so much more emotional and my heart was just heavy. 

I'm thinking about what type of test I will buy, would be interested to hear what you are all going for? 

Lots of love and wishes to you all xxx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Aww hopefully how lovely! I like the clear blue tests, yes that are harsh but you know exactly where you stand, no is it a line isn't it a line kind of stuff


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Keeley, I suppose that's true. I Used to be a serial tester way back when and never used a digital test then so maybe break the habit of a lifetime and go digital


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

I used to have regular ones in the hope that I got a BFP with a digital and could retest to confirm. It's worth the extra IMO 😊


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

good evening ladies,

I have never tested early so far...well, I always tested on the morning bedore going for blood test to make sure I am not too surprised if bfn. But I am alwys dreading otd and I think the early tests just drive you crazy. but thats personal decision. 

re pains: the days directly after ET it may be the fact that someone put a catheter into your uterus....from day 7 post EC on it may be implantation? well, and from day 13-14 on could be af arriving?  
but of course it can be anything....who knows. Me too I am having slight cramps similar to af arriving....trying not to think about it. 

and re tests:  I have never ever seen a positive pee stick at all. my only bfp was the first time I did no POAS at all, just bloods twice to see the level rising. so I dont really know if it brings more luck not to POaS? but I guess it doesnt make a difference. a test is a test and a result is a result. 
re clear blue: on my other thread there have been discussions how inaccurate they are obviously. 

xx


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi again all. I'm finally feeling a bit more human after this horrid bug. I am trying not to symptom check now. Nothing much here except sore boobs, which could be just due to the pessaries and patches. I remember when I finally got my first BFP, I was sat the night before my otd wondering whether or not to tell DH that I thought it was all over, as I had what I thought were AF cramps. I also remember shaking as I held that pee stick and for the first time saw the faint beginnings of another line, DH refusing to believe it was true and us going to buy several digital ones to confirm!! Last BFP my symptoms were different, so who knows. Personally I would go for the digital ones again. As for testing early, I have always held out till otd (except when obvious that AF had made appearance). This time, I was verbally given otd of 1st June, but then paperwork said 3rd June. I'm going for 1st as 3rd is our wedding anniversary and 1st also better from work perspective (due to be back in work after half term).


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Morning ladies 

Hi Fay my clinic did use an ultra sound in my tummu whilst transferring the embryo.  I think clinics do things differently all the time so please dont worry to much....easier said than done!

AFM my period like pains woke me at 3am......was sure af had arrived but she hasnt.......yet! so praying   she doesn't!

xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

oh fay hun please try keep positive i honestly think clinics work differently. I read posts all the time an think my clinic didnt do that or even tell me that!!

I am hopin its too early for af but u never really know as all the drugs mess iur bodies about! xx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Fay, I once was in Austria at Dr Zech clinic, which is well known fro professionality and good success rates. I went there just to get a second opinion. they told me they always measure tha distance to the right place before. well, I never had transfer there, but obviously they do have great results. dont worry, it all depends on the experience of the performer. snother example: I am anesthetist. if we do regional anesthesia, e.g. one arm, some of the older and more experienced collegues do it with a nerve stimulator. others, younger ones who have learned later on use an ultrasound. if you compare an experienced performer of both methods, re****s are about the same xx

lillie: fingers crossed


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nahla - Thank you so much for that , it has really reassured me   xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi everyone!!

Hope everyone is going well on the 2WW and not getting as impatient as me 

7DPIUI and I'm totally getting impatient. I've been feeling a little ropey as well tbh. In the last 2 days I've developed a sore throat and i never get sick. So if I'm coming down with something this has to be the worst time possible. Typical. Also been crampy on and off pretty much since IUI.

Also as its first time its hard as i have no idea how im supposed to feel or not and if anything i feel is down to the trigger, cyclogest or not. At least if I'm back down this road next month I will be able to have something to compare things to.

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Hello ladies,

Hope all are doing well...I am off work and so bored, there is only so much tv one can watch.. I am eating too much due to boredom, I bet at the of the 2WW I will have put on a stone  .

I am getting very impatient now  ....... Just used the last injection I was told to take today.

Is anyone else feeling very impatient?


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

I also have a sore throat and a lil cough, the worst time to have it isn't it.... I am also getting cramps since yesterday and I am extremely impatient, this has been the longest 4 days of my life.

Thanks and Good luck to you to xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Mahek when's your OTD and what was the last injection? They seem to be getting more stingy day by day for me. Xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Mahek, the days are dragging for me too! 

Here's a random question dont know if anyone can help

During my normal AF I get sharp pains in my left knee, usually the day before AF arrives and on and off through the period Then I completely goes until the next AF shoW's so this is what my period pain is.

Well I am only 2dp5dt and I've had pains in my knee all day what could that mean?! xxx


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Mrsfw My OTD is 9 June, I see from your signature that yours is the same as mine. The last injection was the HCG (no idea what it does ). I have had no injections since Wednesday last week, this was a final one that I was told to take on Thursday and this one was very stingy 

Hopeful3429 Hi there,

I can't really answer your question as I have no idea about the symptoms (it's all new to me) but 2 days after my transfer I have started to get cramps just like I do before my AF.  Now not sure if this could be a good sign.

Have you had any other symptoms such as cramps, headaches, sweating during the night, nauseous etc.
Sorry I haven't been much help.

Mahek
Xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey Mahek, no other symptoms apart from this.I know it's still early on but I analyse everything! Xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Mahek- how exciting we are the same day!! The HCG is the trigger shot which induces ovulation or the release of your eggs for collection. I've been injecting daily with Fragmin in the evening since embryo transfer.

Hopeful- that's an interesting one re the knee pain, remember you are not on a normal cycle and lots of AF symptoms are rather frustratingly the same as early pregnancy ones!

Happy Friday to all xx


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation.

Good luck and all the best xxx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Morning ladies!! How is everyone feeling today? I'm going crazy on this 2ww!! 1 week today for my OTD although I will be testing earlier  

Up until this morning, I've  had no symptoms whatsoever but woke up to cramping, only for 5 mins and feeling very nauseous... Hope this is not all in my head!!  

I did something naughty an tested to see if the trigger has gone, and it has!! Obviously I know it would be BFN @ 4dp 5dt 

Lillie - Hoe you feeling?

Here's some baby dust to us all!! -


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

morning Fay like you hopin its not all in my head lol the pains hav eased 2day they wer worse 4dp an 5dp 3dt.....my (.)(.) have become slightly veiny an a bit nauseous 2day but not sure if thats because am hungry......thats another thing lol am eatin like a trucker!! am not always hungry for food just keep fancying things.....unhealthy things....

you sounda little more positive 2day xx

also great news ur trigger is out of ur system! xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lillie - Sounding very positive for you hun, it's hard to get excited over these symptoms just in case our minds are playing tricks with us or it could actually be the meds! Grrr!! 
Yes I am feeling much more positive today, I spoke to my clinic who confirmed that the consultant measured my cavity at EC and that they normally only use USS for the patient to see - phew!

Fay xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Lillie and Fay, your symptoms sound promising! Fingers crossed.

I'm only 3dp5dt and I'm going crazy. Obviously no symptoms yet but I have had pains in my knee the way I usually do the day before AF arrives. I really don't know if it could be connected. Xxx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

for u hopeful and all of us! i was so certain in weds my period was goin to arrivrle as the pains i were gettin were those i get when am on full flow!! maybe its a good sign hopeful?? 

Fay pleased you sorted that with the consultant its put ur mind at rest!

xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

I hope so for all of us   my OTD is 6th June but my AF is due this Tuesday and I have a very regular cycle so I will know earlier than the test day. Xxx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

my otd is 8th june (18 day after my EC) which seems like ages compared to every1 else! my cycle is pretty regular an my period was due yesterday!! FX for us all xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh Lillie, got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Wowee girls it's getting exciting now, well done all for hanging in. lillie it looks promising on the symptoms.... 
Fay- I love your honesty, I'm sure I will crack before long and do a cheeky early test. Still on 5dp5dt, going to see if I can hold on for 10 days..


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Not long to go for most of you ladies here, wish you all baby dust.

This has been the longest week of my life!!


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Hi everyone.

My partner and I have been trying to conceive for approximately 4-5 years.  I'm 29 and my partner is 34.  We have just finished our 1st IVF cycle and am currently in the dreaded 2WW.  We live in Northern Ireland so our treatment was NHS with the RVH.  I am trying to stay positive but my gut feeling is telling me otherwise especially because I am having no symptoms of implantation.  They got 12 eggs from ER and 8 of them fertilized and they transferred a grade BB blastocyst on day 5 and managed to freeze 2.  I am pulling my hair out and am struggling to refrain from doing a HPT.   Aghhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Welcome BreeBree!! - When is your OTD? I am feeling the same hun, really struggling! Today has been the longest day for me   Stay positive, you have a good blast on board  

Fay xx


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Thanks Fay.  They just told me 14 days from transfer but because it got transferred on day 5 is it not 12 days I can do a test?  It is hard to get info out of my clinic.


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

BreeBree Hi, welcome.

I think the date the docs have given for OTD will be correct, I am not sure how things work as this my first time at IVF too.  I got the transfer on 25 May and my OTD is 9 June.

Don't worry if you don't have any symptoms, I have read comments from a lot of people on this forum who got a BFP after having no symptoms. Stay positive, we are all with you  

What is your OTD? 

Mahek
Xx


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I have a couple of questions to ask.  Has anyone suffered pain in their hips during the 2WW? And how long did have the cramps (AF type pains) lasted?

I have had cramps since Wednesday and today started suffering from hips pains, I have had sleepless nights and have been sweating on nights.  I think my mind is playing game with me  .

Thanks in advance.

Mahek
xxx


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

My OTD will be the 7th of June then. That's 14 days from transfer.

When I was on the waiting list for IVF I googled alot and read about some women going through the 2WW and thought that won't be me because I have some patience. How wrong was I?! Lol

I didn't have many symptoms from the medication so I'm hoping that's the case with a BFP!😃


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Does anybody record their basal temperature ?


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi BreeBree, I remember thinking the same that I would be patient but I'm going crazy and I'm only 3dp5dt! I can't help with the body temperature question unfortunately. 

I'm still not getting any symptoms, just getting this pain in my knee that I usually get with AF. Xxx


----------



## natalied (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

wondering if I could join you all and for some advice please.  I had my ET on the 23rd May a grade  5AA blastocyst  my test date is 3June.  I took my trigger shot Gonasi 5000iu on the 16th May so its 13 days ago, I poas this morning and got a positive test on a first response, could this be a true positive or could it till be my trigger shot

any advance ladies
xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

hi Natalied we r et buddies lol i was under the impression its takes 10 days to get our ur system! Fay has tested an her et was 2 days after urs an hers was negative on 4dp 5dt!! maybe its not the drugs! FX for u xx


----------



## natalied (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi lillieb87- are you due to test on the 3 june also I took a clear blue digital FMU on Monday and it was negative so I am guessing that its probably out of my system,  I just don't want to get my hopes up to be heartbroken, I keep saying to myself to stay positive!!!!!

have you done any testing yet?
xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Natalie as lillie said I tested mine out and I am 4dpt 5dt and it went yesterday at 3dp 5dt - sounds good to me hun!! Xxx

Natalie - did you use clear blue digital again today? I'm only asking as clear blue digital are not as sensitive as most brands. Xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

hi Natalied no my test day is 8th june!! seems ages compared to every1 else! its 19 days from ec an 16 from et! the calculator on this website said my test date shud b 4th?? 

Havent tested yet.......purposely havent got any in the house to not tempt me haha xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone know the different sensitivity percentages of tests are? Such as First response, clearblue superdrug etc? I've looked around but can't see any solid info xxx


----------



## natalied (Sep 9, 2012)

hi hopeful- clear blue 25miu/ml , first response is 6.3miu/ml and super drug is 10miu/ml


I have been using the first response early results xxx


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi ladies. Well I have had the strangest day. Woke up fine and did my Zita West relaxation and was feeling positive, but then went to the loo and saw red blood when I wiped. Totally gutted and thought all was over, but then rang the clinic to ask if I should carry on with drugs/ when was the earliest I could test etc and was told this can happen and still be a BFP. Test date now brought forward to Sunday. My friend then also told me she had red blood when she wiped up till 7weeks, and she now has a healthy one year old, so guess it isn't over yet. Anyway, then the strangest thing happened- I had a phone call to say I had won a 5day holiday to Rio!! I remember filling in a postcard so think it is all legitimate. Just waiting to find out more details!!


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

good evening.....

I just wanted to warn You ladies. If AF is due and does not arrive it unfortunately does not mean You get a bfp. the gestagene pessaries or other gestagenes can stop af arriving until you stop the drugs. so if no af, it does only mean that you do have enough gestagenes. 

natailed: welcome....are you doing another test tomorrow? this is exactly the reason why I dont test early. it does nit help in any kind. you just go on worrying....

breebree welcome! 

afm: there was a short moment today when I thought af comes and it is all over. but it was obviously rests of my Crinone ( sorry tmi). I was so relieved. me too, I have very light af-style pains in my lower back. could be af trying to come through? could also be implantation still? 7dp4dt today. 

I really hope we are a lucky thread......


----------



## Butterfliesbelly (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello ladies 
I had a blastocyst transfer on 23 May. Test date 4 June. This waiting is driving me crazy. I can't forget. I think I will test on 3rd. One day shouldn't make a big difference and it aligns me with other ladies with same ET date and testing date of 3 June. Thanks for all the info. First response is the test I need then. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Morning ladies - I stupidly did another test this morning with fmu at 5dp 5dt and it was a bfn   I'm so sad! wish I could stop testing but I cant xx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi guys, just found this thread. Can I join you? Have ET on Monday and test date is 12 June....


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

Fay2410 step away from the pee sticks. It is too early to be accurate so you will drive yourself demented!! Welcome Wilberdoo. Good luck for ET.


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wakey - I know I just thought with having a hatching blast transferred it would have implanted earlier - how wrong was I! 

Welcome wilderboo 

Fay xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

I have decided I'm definitely waiting for OTD. I have no tests the in the house and not going to buy it until the night before. My AF is due Wednesday and OTD is Saturday so as I have a regular cycle if AF doesn't arrive it should be a good sign! Xxx I just can't deal with getting a negative then living in hope x


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fay huni please stay positive! its still far too early. sending u  

I had a feeling that it was ur time....following you on the crazy clementine board as u were around same stage as me!! I still have that hope! xx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

good morning...

Fay, those tests just drive you mad! stop testing early.  

wilberdoo and butterfly welcome and good luck!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome wilderdoo, breebree & butterfly.

Wakey- congrats on your holiday that is awesome!! And well deserved I would say. Try not to worry re bleed, it's not over yet.

Fay- lock away those tests!!! I am exactly like you, a serial tester so have none in the house ... Yet.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Is anyone else on Fragmin at the mo? I am finding it more and more difficult to do as they seem to sting more each day, plus my tummy is black and blue!


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Llillie - thank for your kind words...️How are you feeling? xxx

Thanks to everyone else as well! Xxx


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All.

My wife had two embryos transferred this morning so it's on to the 2ww for us now!  There's a long way to go but we were so happy to have our first ever blastocyst on day 5 today which was transferred along with another embryo which is just a little behind.

We even may have a couple worth freezing but won't find out until Monday.

My wife has never been pregnant so really hoping for a positive outcome! 

Best of luck to everyone else with their treatment.


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

welcome twjp fx now is ur time. Congrats on gettin to a 5dt x

Fay I feel ok 2day but cant work out whther i feel sick or its in my head haha by bum is really sore 2day from the injections lol skipped weight watchers this morning as i have been eatin like a trucker and all the wrong things.....hehe missed last week too as was havin et!! I will be in the bad books lol 

how are u feeling fay....hav u managed to cheer up? 

How is every1 else coping with the 2ww xx


----------



## natalied (Sep 9, 2012)

hi ladies,

How are you all I tested again this morning with FMU and got another positive, a little darker line this morning... I also tested with a cheapie off the internet which I have been using also and for the firs time today I had a very faint positive!!!! I am 7dp5dt I just hope it continues...

I have a baby boy of 18 months who was a FET I didnt get a positive with him until the day before I was due to test so their is always hope.... testing early is awful I know I just don't have any will power!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello again.  Just reading over this thread.

What's the general consensus on testing during the 2ww and when to do it?  We've been here a few times before and have never tested but this is the most promising transfer to date so it will be tempting!

We are booked in for a blood test on the 9th June and said we'd wait until then.  However.....


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Twjp - welcome to the 2ww!!! As for testing early well I wish I had the will power to wait!! I had two amazing blasts transferred one of which was hatching and I stupidly tested this morning at 5dp 5dt and got a BFN. It's left me in a right old state today, Ive cried most of the day and just caused my self unnecessary stress! My OTD isn't until the 7th June!!! So what I am trying to say is of you can holdout as long as possible. Good luck! 

Fay x


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Llillie - Ive cried most of the day, I've his in bed away from DH as he wouldn't be happy if e knew I'd tested so early! I'm feeling a tiny bit better this evening and as we speak I am having steak and chips cooked for me!  

I did buy some more tests today, this time FRER so im not going to lie, I'm probably doing to put myself through this daily now until OTD!!

I had cramping for a few hours this morning, so I am holding on to some hope that something is happening down there! 

Thanks again for being so kind 

Fay xx


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Fay2410 said:


> Twjp - welcome to the 2ww!!! As for testing early well I wish I had the will power to wait!! I had two amazing blasts transferred one of which was hatching and I stupidly tested this morning at 5dp 5dt and got a BFN. It's left me in a right old state today, Ive cried most of the day and just caused my self unnecessary stress! My OTD isn't until the 7th June!!! So what I am trying to say is of you can holdout as long as possible. Good luck!
> 
> Fay x


Oh dear. Sorry to hear that but I have heard that these thing scan be very inaccurate at this stage so hopefully you've just been a bit too eager.

It's such a stressful time. The past few years have been exhausting and can be a real test of a relationship ... and I'm just a guy! No idea how ladies cope to be honest when the drugs and hormones are factored in!

I think we will just wait until the test date.

Oh and excuse my ignorance but what is the "dp" and "dt"? I assume that it's to do with number of days and am maybe being daft!


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

of fay you poor thing sending you   steak an chips sounds good tho! dh is an arsenal fan so we planned a dominos 2night!  
my dh is wanting to test early lol.......for some reason i dont have the urge lol!   that uur second line appears for u xx

twjp if u can hold out it may save unnecessary upset! it def is an emotional ride! dp means day transfer and dp means days past so tomorrow you will be 1dp5dt (1 day past 5 day transfer) x


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

twjp not daft by the way took me a while to learn the abbreviations!


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Twjp - lillie has answered you perfectly! It is an emotionally roller coaster

Lillie - We had dominoes last week, love the chicken wings there!! Enjoy!! Ive got so much to do before we go away Wednesday and I just can't be bothered!! Hoping I will feel more energetic tomorrow!   Xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

get urself a good sleep Fay an treat tomorrow as a different day pls try stay away from those bloody sticks   u dont want to ruin ur holiday an u will hav a fab time.....my friend friend only had the faintest line the day her period was due an that was a first response one...she is 22 weeks now!! technically u wud be about 4 days off ur normal period if u have a 28 day cycle even tho these drugs mess us up....keep hope, i am for u xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

ur not out the game yet......just like a game off football......not.over til the wistle goes......otd in our case...anything can happen!!


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks lillie! I'm notmally on a 30 day cycle so... I should know better really as all the times I've been pregnant in the past ive only ever got a BFP on the day AF was due to show!! To be honest I think apart of me likes Poas because after losing my tubes I've not been able to well could but be no point! Does that make sens? Xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

I know what u mean! we hav been tryin simce 2011 an i hav prob only ever done about 4 tests an thats when ive somehow managed to b a week late!! i was tempted to poas after trigger just to see a second line or   as i have never seen one before!! I am sad! or   xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

No your not sad at all hun   I tested my trigger the day after taking it just to see it as well!  
Personal question for you - are you (.)(.) sore at all? Mine are double their normal size and really sore, I know it probably the meds but also hoping it another + symptom xx


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Stay positive, folks.

There's no scientific evidence to back this up but I really believe that being optimistic and trying not to stress too much (believe me I know this is easier said than done) will help those wee embryos feel welcome and want to stay. 

Been trying to tell my wife that without being too annoying with the message!


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

we try twjp but we do end up   haha

fay my (.)(.) arnt really sore altho nipples are more sensitive sorry tmi! they are a bit more veiny I think but dont think they hav grown in size! my dh would wish! every1 has different symtoms tho hun my (.)(.) were really sore on stims but seem to have settled xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

It may be my pessaries then or progynova - my nips are also sensitive and look veiny from being stretched   lol ️xxx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi folks just thought I'd say hello on this thread. I had my embryo transfer today so I'm early in the dreaded 2ww.
Only got 2 fertilsed embryos on high dose stims but was told today they are good ones, 2 eight cells so fingers crossed this time because I'm pretty sure it will be our last.
Hoping you are all doing ok, will look back some of the previous threads and try get to know some of you, I've also been on the Glasgow royal thread x


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Pinkchick - Congratulations on being PUPO and welcome to the thread! Xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Twjp - loving the PMA attitude! Could do with some sent my way! Xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

welcome pinkchick x


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

So today is day 4 after 5 day transfer and I haven't had any symptoms. I know it's still early but keeping reading about other people's symptoms. My AF is due this Wednesday and I'm so frightened that she will just show her ugly face and this dream will be over! Xx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 
Hopeful I have been pregnant several times but always miscarried and only one or 2 of them I have had any symptoms at all. It's still very early days so try not to worry, although I know just how hard that is x


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

What do you mean by "symptoms" if you don't mind me asking?

Is that good or bad symptoms?


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi twjp, I'm referring to implantation symptoms such as spotting cramps etc. Xxx 

Thanks pinkchick. I know that it's still terribly early but can't help but think. Xxx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

welcome pinkchick and twjp. good luck....

afm: nothing really new. so far no tests done  

have a good night ladies ( and gents)


----------



## Twin mommy (May 23, 2015)

Hello everyone, welcome all the new joiners. I've been keeping myself busy. Today is 12dp3dt  "rescue ICSI" and I have mixed feelings. AF comes between 28-30 days and tomorrow is day 31 and I've had AF cramps for 2 days, although I don't usually get cramps (or any symptoms) until day 1-2 of flow. 

I've been pregnant 5 times. 4 natural pregnancies that ended in ectopic and 1 IVF attempt the ended in b/g twins that are 9 now. I'm having some good symptoms just hope it's not the meds. I'm super tired, chest sore, bouts of night sickness, DH & I are having vivid dreams of babies in them, and I'm eating everything! I'm just worried about these light but noticeable cramps that come and go....ugh. OTD Is Monday June 1st.  

   
                  To Everyone!!!


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am hoping someone can share a success story for me. I had two beautiful top grade blasts transferred on the 25th May one of which was a hatching blast. Today at 6dp I have tested using FMU on FRER and got a BFN. I am devastated, I really feel like this cycle is going to fail. Has anyone done this and gone on to get a BFP. 

Fay xx


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

Well ladies (and gent) I am pretty sure our fertility journey is over. After a little bit of bleeding on Friday, I had nothing more, so managed to convince myself that was implantation and that I was pregnant, but tested this morning and got a BFN. The clinic had said I could test today when I rang to ask on Friday following the bleeding, but they also said that the earliest we could test was 12dpt, and I think I am only 11dpt (Fet with 6 day blasts), so maybe there is still a faint glimmer of hope, but will call them later. We always said that we wouldn't continue once we had used all our frosties. There is a bit of me that wants to go through IVF again to try for a sibling for DS, but I am 43 now and DH is 45, so think really we need to stop now. We have at least been blessed with our son, and really hope for all of you that you will all be holding babies in your arms in 9 months.


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Many many women go on to get BFPs on OTD and even after OTD, I've been using FF for years and you really can believe anything until you see it.

My advice, and I know it's hard STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS! Lol

You're just going to stress yourself out which isn't healthy for you or embie x


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Fay,

It is definitely too early.  The ladies that get a BFP that early are usually carrying twins.  For a singleton, you (in the vast majority of cases) will not have enough HSG in your blood for it to be detected on a HPT until 9 days past a 5 day transfer.  I know its still disappointing, but 9 days past 5 day transfer is the gold standard for a singleton!  Good luck!! xxx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you ladies. I have read so many stories on here with BFP by day 6 so thought with my hatching blast I would have my BFP by now...I am going to try and hold off testing now I until Wednesday, I fly to Greece for a holiday same day so hopefully get some good new before I go xx


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I had a bfn on 7dp5dt but now have a son. It's too early


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Wakey so sorry you think ur journey is over but it could still be too early fx for you. When is ur otd?

Fay how are u feeling today? busy packing that suitcase i hope whilst the pee sticks are under lock an key!! xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

sorry wakey just seen ur otd is 1st June. Hopefully when u test tomorrow its changed to a BFP!!  for u x


----------



## Hoping4a+ve (May 29, 2015)

Hello,

Was hoping I could join this thread as the support on here is phenomenal!

I'm 37 y/o, last year, I had a miscarriage , one failed cycle and I'm 4dpt with 2 early blastocysts transferred on day 5 post egg collection. No embryos to freeze on either cycle.


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

welcome Hoping (hope you dont mind me shortening ur name) when is ur otd huni? sounds like you have had a long journey like some others on here xx


----------



## Hoping4a+ve (May 29, 2015)

Hi Lillieb

No problem. It has been a while, we have been trying since Nov 2012. OTD is on Mon 8th June, same as you.
Trying hard not to symptom spot but I ca help it! How are you feeling?


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Hoping we hav been trying since 2011 but dr fobbed us off for a bit an kept saying....your very young!! we had our first dr apt in 2012 an only got referred from local consultant gynae to fetility clinic in Dec 2014! 

I am feelin ok.....havent had the urge to test yet! had bad period like pains 4/5dpt but seem to have calmed down now and are less frequent! I also sometimes go dizzy an think i feel sick but sometimes i wonder if its in my head an am tunring  

How are you feeling? will you be testin early xx


----------



## Hoping4a+ve (May 29, 2015)

Lillieb87 
That's terrible! It's bad how long you have had to wait and glad you kept on at them. It shouldn't matter how young/old you are!

I did have some twinges/cramps a on Thursday, and for some reason my boobs and scalp have been really itchy! This didn't happen last time. The days are dragging but I know I need to hang on, and keep busy  

Wakey, I hope tomorrow brings you a BFP x


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hallo hoping ...good luck...

lillie, when I called clinic for our first appointment the nurse said to me we should at least ttc for 12 months ( we had been trying naturally for 9 months). But I insisted, got the appt, and the doctor told me at my age ( over 35) he would even wait just 6 months before doing some tests....

wakey, fx you get your bfp tomorrow.....I know quite a few ladies on here who first said, this is the very last attempt, and then went on trying again. maybe you need some time to think about everything...( well, if you dont get your bfp tomorrow)  

afm: nothing really new....just hungry all the time.


----------



## Hoping4a+ve (May 29, 2015)

Hi Nahla, good luck for your OTD on 5th June. Your little boy is very cute!

What have you been doing to keep yourself distracted?


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Morning Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me posting in this. Because of my ET and test date was very late in the month I felt like I didn't fully fit into may 2ww or June 2ww. So rather than joining either I just lurked..because it is a comfort reading people's experience.

So I hope my experience will help you ladies, my et was 16th may, my test date was 28th June. In my 2ww, I was quite bloated but I'm on prognova and the lovely pessaries. I got a virus in my 2nd week which became a full on chest infection lots of coughing, high temp the whole lot. So I was absolutely shocked and still in disbelief to have got my first ever bfp, although it was very faint!. 

To those early testers, I believe that if I tested any earlier then test date,  I wouldn't have seen the bfp, so hopefully that will give you some hope if you have got bfns. The faint line has got stronger in further tests as the days have gone on. Hubby is on the cautious side because he is a GP  and always sees worst case scenario, but I'm hopeful the little bean will stick .  Oh also I had no symptoms!

Hope this helps.. Best of luck x


----------



## Hoping4a+ve (May 29, 2015)

Hello Argy-bargy,

Congratulations on your BFP, and for sharing your experience. 

I was hanging around too and plucking up the courage to join in. Do you have any other children? Have you had any other treatment before this?


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

I hope everyone is doing ok,today's 5dp5dt for us and absolutely no symptoms whatsoever! I can't believe people are actually feeling sick and have swollen breasts at such an early stage!!! Usually all of these symptoms wouldn't come for weeks! You are so lucky! I'm back to work tomorrow then waiting until our OTD which is Saturday to test, it's going to be a looooong week! Xxx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hopeful it cud just be the drugs! just because ppl have symptoms doesnt necessarily mean anything hun! are u going to test early x


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Lillie, yes I suppose it could just be the drugs. I did a natural so I know nothing else is involved! I'm definitely waiting for OTD. I don't like all of the am I aren't I, and I would be devastated to get a negative and still have to hold onto hope, I would just rather know outright I think. My AF is due this Tues/weds and I have a very regular cycle so I should have a pretty good idea from that. Fx! Xxx


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Hi everybody. Thanks for the welcomes. 

Well this time last week I was lying on the sofa after the et so I am 7dp5dt. 1 week done another to go. I actually did go into Boots and buy a pregnancy test (unknown to my partner). Don't know if I am going to do them or not (who am I kidding) but I just wanted to have them in the house like a security blanket.

I haven't had many symptoms. None that can't be caused by the Crinone gel I don't think. Sore boobs, hungry all the time, etc. No cramping or spotting.

Good luck to everyone else and here's hoping for BFP's.😃


----------



## nurse_kelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, can I join the group please?  I had 2 frozen 5 day blasts transferred on May 26th. OTD is June 12th.
Having no symptoms other than pains in my legs and hips.  Don't even know if its related but praying it is!
Good luck to everyone on this emotional journey x


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

The couple of times my wife and I have had embryos transferred in the past it's been pretty obvious they've not worked before the official test date with her perios arriving the day before OTD on the first cycle and a full week before it last time.

Are there any "symptoms" to suggest it may have successfully implanted?


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Twjp, there is a thread called 2WW symptoms that went onto a BFP, it's a poll. I've found it useful however I'm 5dp5dt with no symptoms! Xxx


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks! Off to find that thread now.


----------



## Hoping4a+ve (May 29, 2015)

Hi nurse Kelly,

What is the process when you use frozen blasts? i have not had any left over to freeze in my last two cycles. Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## nurse_kelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks Hoping4a+ve,

Good luck to you too! Where are you in your cycle?  My first fet was a natural cycle with no meds and was pretty stress free.  They basically followed my natural cycle, taking bloods and checking womb lining, then I had the ET done when I would have ovulated.  The third time I had the same but I ovulated my own egg and it had to be cancelled.  This time I've had a medicated cycle so I've down regulated then started on the Progynova and the pessaries. Again they scanned for womb lining thickness and took bloods for hormone levels and when its all ready they do the transfer.  To be honest I'm not sure why they do half things they do, I just attend the clinic when summoned and try not to think about it too much cause I find it so stressful xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Girls - it's still a BFN for me @ 6dp 5dt, have been crying all day so much that I have two red rings under my eyes. I haven't packed a single item to go away Wednesday and the way I'm feeling I really don't want to go. I don't feel strong enough to go through this whole process again, it's been emotionally and physically draining and it's also put a lot of pressure on my marriage. DH and I have had a blazing row today and to make things worse he is unaware of my testing so he thinks I'm crying over nothing. I'm scared of losing him if I can't give him a child, I have DS and feel guilty that I can't give him a baby. I always know when I'm pregnant and I just know im not pregnant now...sorry for the rant, in a very sad place today


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

oh Fay huni i so hope ur hunch is wrong! please try stay positive. Why dont you tell your dh why you are so upset I am sure he will understand even if he is cross initially. A holiday is maybe what you need!! Dont feel bad if this round doesnt work i know its heartbreaking but mayb you cud giv it another shot after u had time to get iver it.....anyway we shouldn't be speaking like this you are def not out of the game yet!! sending u BIG   xx


----------



## nurse_kelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Fay2410, are you 100% sure its BFN?  My last pregnancy showed at 7dp 5dt, you never know.  I have cried all day too just because its all too much to bear.  I feel your pain, I'm sure most of us here can relate to what you're going through even though it feels like the loneliest place in the world.  Sending big hugs to you x


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

sorry nurse kelly forgot to say hi how rude am i!! i too had a little cry 2day but not really sure why......x


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Fay but i still think it's early for you! 

I've had a serious issue today,my rib cage feels so tight like I've been doing a thousand sit ups! It's so weird! I've also been getting the pain in my left knee again which is the period pain I get during and just before AF arrives. What could this bloating tightness be! Xxx maybe I've eaten to many cakes today


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks ladies, sorry for lack of personals I'm just not with it today and I have a pounding head ache!!

Lillie - how are you feeling today hun? Xxx


----------



## nurse_kelly (Jun 19, 2014)

That's ok Lillie, hi to you too!  A little cry never hurt anyone, I think we deserve it.  Ive just had to take Paracetamol because my head is hurting so much from all the crying.  Its horrible x


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nurse kelly - your story does give me some hope! Thank you xx


----------



## Twin mommy (May 23, 2015)

Feeling   I did a test today (13dp3dt) and BFN   AF is still not here and have a headache today. Other than that just   For a miracle at my OTD tomorrow.


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Twin mommy - sorry to hear that  Hope it changes for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## nurse_kelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Twin Mummy, so sad.

Faye I don't think its over yet, take some deep breaths and try to relax, easier said than done I know.  I tested negative today too, I'm 5dp 5dt and I've got a bad feeling, just hanging on to hope x


----------



## Twin mommy (May 23, 2015)

Thanks Fay me too. Sorry to hear ur sad but it is still early so hold on to that hope!!!!


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks nurse kelly. Sorry yours is not BFP yet...I'm trying to get a grip of myself but it's so heartbreaking seeing just one line on the damn hpt's!! Are you going to test again tomorrow? I'm Poas 3 times a day, it really is driving me crazy! Xx


----------



## nurse_kelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Fay I know what you mean I tilt that stick every angle I can trying to see a second line lol.  I'm testing all the time!  I'm a serious POA sticker!  Its a result if I can last a couple of hours without doing it! x


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nurse kelly - that's exactly what im like, I even shine the torch from my I phone over the test to see if there's a tiny hint of a line, then I check the test every hour as hear lots of women saying their line appeared a few hours later! 

Lille - how are you staying so strong! I wish j had some if your will power! Xx


----------



## nurse_kelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Fay I stand in the bedroom window for ages letting the sun shine on it at different angles.  Neighbours must think I'm crazy!  I normally throw them away after about 15 minutes but I'll probably hang onto them for a bit now you've said that.

Hope you're feeling a little better x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Twin mommy, am sorry to hear that but do test again tomorrow and I wish you the best of luck, along with anyone else who's test date is 1/6 xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

I honestly don't know how ive managed not to test! maybe as i have none in the house an second i want to live in my little bubble of hope! Tbh we hav been on such a journey even though its only out first round we had so many ups and downs to get to this stage that I am trying to stay positive! I also found out the day of ec that an old friend along with her husband have cancer altho her husband is terminal! it kind of puts life in perspective as much as I am praying my bean loves its new home and stuck around if he decided to leave me i will be heartbroken an in pieces but I have a lovely husband a good job wonderful friends an family an most importantly my health i have met so many strong powerful independent women along the way an if they can do it so can i! that along with the support of my dh family an an friends I know i will pull through eventually and continue on my rollercoaster in the hope my dreams will eventually come true.........if not i will be grateful i was at least given a chance!! 

I really hope you all get what ur hearts desire and from readin posts an history u all deserve it! you are all stronger than you think.......superheros! x


----------



## Hoping4a+ve (May 29, 2015)

Lillieb 

You are a strong, positive lady and kind too. Hope you got what you wish for on the 8th. 

FAy and Twin mommy, so sorry you are both sad. Virtual hugs to you both.

Nurse Kelly, I am on my second cycle. I miscarried a natural pregnancy Jan 2014, had a failed first cycle with only one embryo fertilised and I am now on my 2ww after my 2nd IVF cycle. This time, I had 2 early blastos put in and I test on 8th June. No embryos to freeze. Some days, I feel so excited at being pregnant but today, I just feel like I'm not pregnant. It feels like my life is on hold, not complete, and one of these days, I will get the family I want so badly.  

We just have to have faith that we all get what we want, real soon xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lillie - what a lovely and kind person you are. Sorry to hear about your friends   You are so wise and so right!! I really hope this is your time and all your dreams come true! 
I've emailed my consultant and asked when I can start again if this fails (I know im crazy ) she emailed me straight back saying it's much too early to be testing, I bet she thinks I'm a right nutter 

Fay xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

I bet she doesn't Fay you wont be first and def not the last to ask that! i already asked at my first consultation haha i was told I would hav to hav 2 natural periods before another try! please dont count urself out yet when is otd again? xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Just seen on ur signature lol not til 7th.......a whole week away! i keep smiling Mrs good things come to those who wait....xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks lillie -OTD is 7th June so a week today   xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

the day after you hun will prob test on 6th or 7th so i can be prepared for my appointment on the 8th as i hav to attend the clinic for testing!! with a fresh pee pot! classy! x


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Has anyone else got serious lower backache? I literally feel like I've strained something but can't have because I haven't lifted anything. 

Nahla how are you doing hun? Xxx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

A quick one as already late for work!

I wrote a big long personals post yesterday and lost it   Now on a new thread with about 10 pages to read   will try and catch up today!

Just to say amazing news to Helen and congrats to Amy. Sorry not time to do more. Lots of love to you all and good luck to anyone with scans / apps today.

ET later today


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry to everyone feeling down today. I rang my clinic this morning and told them about my BFN. My official original OTD was 3rd, so they said to carry on with meds and test then - more for my own peace of mind I think, although they said there was a slim chance it could change. Meant to be in work tomorrow and Tuesday. Can't decide whether to call in sick or not. Currently got a bad headache so will see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

good evening...

Fay, 11 days is still way too early to test. please dont give up your faith yet! and I am sure if You talk to DH he will understand and support You! the worst thing in a partnership is if you dont talk to each other! believe me, I know that very well....
and re. trying again: I always wanted to start the next cycle straight away. I asked my doctor and he said the waiting normally is more for psychological reasons. I always waited for 1 month no longer with a fresh cycle and did not wait at all for fet. 

lillie: I know how hard it is...You sound like a really strong and wise woman. I am 100% sure you will try again if it does not work out this time. with each cycle you know more about your body and how the reaction to the drugs is and it gets a little easier ( well, not the psychological aspect of course). sorry to hear about your friends...

twin mommy: fx it changes tomorrow and you get your bfp! 

nurse kelly and Fay: I cant believe you are testing all the time! I am the opposite! I am dreading testing,....

afm: just wanted to tell you a bit of my story, so maybe you can get a positive feeling....

I tried to conceive naturally for 9 months with my exDP who already had 2 daughters...so I thought, it must be me the reason why we dont get pregnant. then I went to find out and it was his sperm...I had to initiate everything on my own, pull him to the appointments, etc. all the time I felt so left alone and thought, I could not live with him if we failed and could not at least have one child. he had 2 daughters, they lived 50% in our house...it was just so cruel. then we had IUI 3 times. then ICSI, 2x fresh, 3x frozen. all bfn, one cp. all the time I tried to find out alternatives...I went to Austria to dr Zech who is well known for good success rates ( but high OHSS rates as well as they dont care about the women, just the positive outcome counts...), I even looked into surrogacy. then I found a clinic and a special Dr in Israel. One of the largest clinics in the world, they are very experienced. I went to see him. He told me, the difference was not the Dr but the experience of the lab. And I decided to give it a go. And I got my bfp! It was twins....I was so happy. Until I lost my daughter at 25 weeks. it was a cord accident, very rare.....all the time I felt so left alone, DP always wanted to go on living as if nothing was going on. even when we lost our daughter, he said, we have to stay strong for our boy....and we never talked about the loss. well, 6 weeks after birth I left him ( I was in hospital 3 weeks with contractions, our son was 6 weeks early, and I did not feel any support from him. my parents were the persons who gave me the support all the time). And here I am.....single for 2 years, almost 40 ( my ex had delayed the ttc for 2 years at the beginning...). And I wish my ds could have a sibling.....So I decided to try alone. 
If this cycle fails ( I thought it would be easier this time as I dont have any issues myself), I will return to Israel for my next cycle....Now I know they also treat single women there. I really believe in the doctor down there. he is great.....

good night ladies

xx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

hopeful, I have got loweer back ache, but its the type of pain I get when af comes, too, as my uterus is a bit backwards. hope you get well soon


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

Morning ladies i have woken up this morning with bad gastric sorry tmi and lower craps just under my belly button and back anyone had these?? It was so painful had to take paracetamol and its only 5am!!!!


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

Nahla, thank you for sharing your story. It sounds like you had a really hard time. I can't imagine what it must be like to lose a baby so late into pregnancy. You have a gorgeous little boy there and I really hope you get your sibling BFP. It sounds like you are a very strong person.
Faith, I wonder if you have tried acupuncture? I have found it really useful to help me to relax. I also have found the Zita West relaxation CD really useful (think it is available as a download now too). Please keep talking to your DH too. Stay strong. Xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Harvi b i had really bad period like pains 4dp3dt they took my breath away i was so sure af was on her way...she still cud be!! how many days past transfer are u?? x


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Morning everybody.

I gave in and done a HPT yesterday and done one this morning too and both have a very faint line. Today I am 8dp5dt and I had my trigger shot on the 17th of May. Does anybody think this could be hcg from the trigger shot that the pregnancy test picked up? Aghhhhhhh!


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi breebree, I would say the trigger shot is out of your system     fingers crossed for u!

Harvi. I had really bad lower back ache yesterday which was 5dp5dt for me. Xx


----------



## nurse_kelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Nahla that is such a sad story, I can't imagine not having the support of my partner through all of this.  Fx you little boy gets a baby brother or sister.

FX crossed for you BreeBree

Fay have you tested again today?

Wakey that made me lol!

I have tested this morning 6dp 5dt and I'm sure I could see the tiniest squinter of a line.  I hope my mind isn't playing tricks on me!


----------



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi All

Can I just share...aaarrgghhhhhhh, tww is the worst. I have been here so many times an each time I say no fretting and what will be will be .

Guess what half way through this tww I am fretting !

I had 2 good embies transferred (3aa and 5 aa) and a KM. So am moderately hopeful but trying not to get to caught up in the dream.


----------



## Giraffe83 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bree bree and nurse Kelly I am thinking of you both. I have a crazy four year old son and I remember the first test was so super faint and that feeling when you are hopeful but can't quite celebrate yet! Ahh I'm thinking of you both.  

Nahla, you are incredible! I am so sorry you lost your daughter and to think you didn't have the support of your other half! I admire your drive to have been through so many treatments and to have never given up.  This is my first cycle and I am 1dp5dt and I have been so surprised how difficult it has been! 

i look like I'm pregnant because I am so bloated! And have a lot of lower back pain and abdo pain. Is this normal?  I know I have mild OHSS and not sure whether to seek help from clinic or GP or whether it is just normal. Help! 

Xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

When you test does it have to be the first wee of the day..?

Twin mommy- how are you getting on today? Thinking of you x


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

That's awful, Nahla.  Couples really need to support each other through this incredibly difficult process.  There will be ups and downs and the stress will lead to the odd .... "moment"!  Just need to bounce off each other.

Through all 4 cycles I haven't missed a single appointment.  My work have been really good and even gave me time off to drive back and forth to Dundee during treatments #2 and #3.  That's helped enormously.

This has to be one of the most stressful times most people will go through in their lives.  I have been to the doctor a couple of times as the stress and anxiety attacks have been so intense.  Felt like I was going mad earlier this year but thankfully feel much better at the moment.

As I'm sure you can all appreciate my wife has been stressed out and incredibly emotional.  She also has the additional thing of having her hormones all over the place and those drugs in her system.  I don't know how she does it to be honest.  I just hope this can be her time - she would make a great mum and deserves to be one after all the stuff she's put her body through.  You all do, of course!

Anyway, as I said people need to be there for each other.  We've been together for 16 years and married for nearly 12 and have always been very close so being an established couple has definitely helped, I think.  We do everything together.  

So, on the treatment.  We just got a call from the clinic to say that although the 3 remaining embryos did in fact reach blastocyst none of them were high enough quality to freeze.  Disappointed but still thankful we have one 4BB blastocyst on board with another one just behind that.

Good luck to everyone waiting for news at the moment.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Breebree- after reading yours I caved in and have done a HPT too as an also 8dp5dt with first response. Also got a faint double line.... Fingers crossed xx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi ladies, I now feel I can properly join you as had my ET today and the 2ww begins!


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Ps OTD is 12/1/15 and I gave to go to the clinic for a blood test. Dh and I are planning on holding out till then - 10 days to go!


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Giraffe83 - that is exactly the feeling.  I am happy there is a faint line but really don't feel like I can celebrate just yet. Aghhhhhh!!

Mrsfw - My fingers are crossed for you.  When is your OTD?

There are so may strong willed women on this forum and I really hope you get a bit of good luck soon because you all deserve it.


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

morning ladies had my egg transfer on saturday 
went well 3dt
my period was due on saturday also and still no AF woohooo

if AF does arrive does anyone know how many days after


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Breebree- you too. My OTD is 9th june (16 days after ET)

Harvi welcome- if you are on a medicated cycle your period Will be controlled off until you stop these. ( doesn't include light spotting)

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Harvi, welcome! You wont be due a period for a while yet if its a medicated cycle. I got my first period again about 3 weeks after egg collection as I didnt go on to have a fresh transfer. Fingers crossed xxx 

Fingers crossed for you too wilberdoo!  xxx 

What a lovely post twjp! sorry to hear about your remaining blasts, remember, it only takes 1  xxx 

Good luck nursekelly! sounds good! 

Good luck MrsFw! my OTD is 6th June ... I am going crazy! 

Pegaroo, the 2ww is awful! we will get through it though xxx 

Nahla, that is so sad. You are so strong! I have my toes and fingers crossed for a sibling for you! xxx


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

hi i am not on any medication on the anti biotics they gave me after egg collection and the gel ??


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Harvi- it's the gel that will be controlling your cycle.

Hopeful- same to you lovely, really not long to go.cam amazed at your will power xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bree Bree - Congratulations!! Trigger should be out by now hun !! 

Nurse Kelly - A line is a line hun - yay!! So happy for you!! 

Lillie - Hoe are you today strong lady?

AFM - I have poas 5 times today !!!! The result is still the same - BFN @ 7dp 5dt - Not much hope for me I'm afraid


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Fay please don't give up hope yet- you've still got a long way to go, try stay strong x


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Fay, your transfer was only the day before mine. My OTD isnt until 6th. I know people who havent shown a positive until after the OTD. I think that you really need to calm yourself and understand that there is still a lot of hope left for you and this cycle! xxx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

In need of advice! we had to freeze all end of Feb due to risk of OHSS as so many eggs were collected. 

When I left after transfer  last week the nurse said to look out for OHHS symptoms as I am still at risk if I get a BFP. 

Well since yesterday my abdominal area has felt completely bloated and strained like I have done a thousand sit ups! which I definitely have not! It feels really sore and bloated along with lower back ache. Does anyone think I need to speak to my clinic? I am not testing until OTD but just a little worried thats all. Could it just be a sign of a BFP and nothing to do with OHSS? Its crazy!  xxx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hopeful if you are worried hun call ur clinic u hav nothing to lose!

kelly an Breebree fx the line gets darker by the day so happy for u both!

Nahla thanks for sharing ur story u are a true inspiration!

welcome pegaroo x

Harvi hope ur ok x

Fay hun please please please stop poas!! it is far too early an u may be causing urself all this upset over nothing because its too early! I really do feel for you an I wish i cud come an give u a big hug!! have u explained to ur dh about the testing?? talking about things helps more than u think! at first I told noone about the treatment an now most of my close friends an a few good work colleagues know an trust me iy lightens the burden! especially if u feel u cant speak to dh! u are def in the game still a whole 6 days!! technically if this was a normal cycle an natural cycle then ur period wouldn't even be due yet!! please please dont give up hope!! i am still   for u!! u will find the strength to carry on eventually hun u just need to have a little patience and belief!

AFM at work an my boss has stressed me out!! tired 2day an my injection at 5am was so horrendous we had to abandon it an make a new one up an change the injection site!! apart from that am plodding on......one week to go!! i so hope my little bean decides to stay in his new home!!

xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lillie - Sorry to hear your boss has stressed you out   -I'm going to try and stay away from hpt until Friday! Promise!!  xx

Hopeful - I would definitely call your clinic and ask for their advice, I wish I had your strength!! xx

Welcome to the thread Pegaroo! xx

Fay xx


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Fay - I really hope you get a BFP on Friday.  I have read many posts from people testing early and getting a BFN for it to turn round and they end up being pregnant.  Please don't despair yet, I know it's easier said than done.  I can relate to it putting stress on a marriage/relationship.  My partner and I hardly ever argue but have had more arguments in the past couple of months than we've ever had.


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bree Bree - Thank you hun, I am feeling better this afternoon...Has it sunk it yet about your BFP!! XX


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all. I have been stalking the site forever but have just registered. I would love to be added.
I am 9dp3dt so OTD is the 5 the June.
Tm3


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Fay2410 said:


> Bree Bree - Thank you hun, I am feeling better this afternoon...Has it sunk it yet about your BFP!! XX


Glad you are feeling a bit better hun........no it seems to good to be true at the minute. Just hoping it stays.....big hug


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Just wanted to apologise for my rants on here earlier ladies! You'll be pleased to know ive decided I'm not going to test any more until Friday! I've had a word with myself and I've thrown away all the tests I had in my bag!! Thank you all for being so kind and putting up with me!   

Fay xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

gald to hear Fay but u dont need to apologise its not an easy ride but we are all here with a good set of listening ears   x


----------



## Giraffe83 (Dec 2, 2014)

Fay, I'm so happy you are not going to test till Friday. I remember when I was pregnant with my son (conceived naturally) I had tested negative every day leading up to when my period was due and the night I was due I started cramping so I assumed my period was on its way.  My best friend  then called me to say she was pregnant and I am ashamed to say  after I put the phone down I drunk a lot of wine and ate a lot of chocolate only to test the following day to find the world's faintest line, but a line none the less and nine months later my dream came true and my beautiful son was born.  I have learnt my lesson and will not be testing until the 9th June 14dpec.  Stay strong Fay. We are all behind you xxx


----------



## Twin mommy (May 23, 2015)

Hello all, it's OTD for me 


Mrsfw...I'm doing ok...still  . I had my beta test this am and I'm just waiting for the call from the dr to tell me  . Thanks for asking, also keeping fx for you!!


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Pegaroo, I have just read your signature. You must be incredibly strong to go through so many cycles. I really hope for You this is your time...

breebree, , nurse kelly, mrsfw, you are very brave to test so early. I keep my fx the two lines get darker...

twjp: You seem to have a great relationship. You both are very lucky. 

giraffe, I had OHSS when I got pregnant. did you get it straight after EC or after ET? If it is a late onset OHSS you can be pretty sure to be pregnant! if you are in doubt, go to see consultant, as there is always a risk of thrombosis or other side effects. 

Fay, at least 2 days until the 14 days post EC. I would not give up yet! And maybe you should let your doc sign you off for a few days? You could do something nice with dh? You absolutely took the right decision to stop testing early!  

hopeful, Honestly I cant imagine from where the OHSS should come right now. did you still have big ovaries at the beginning of this cycle? to be sure I would contact the clinic. sorry You are going through that. 

afm: I did not want to complain by telling You my story, I just wanted to say, everything is possible, sometimes a change of clinic or strategy leads to success. I am happy everything is like it is, because otherwise I would not have my ds, and I would not want to change him for the world. But I have learnt that talking to your partner is essential, especially in a stressful situation like we are in. our mistale was we never stopped going on with our daily life and never really had a talk. Well, I blame my ex for this, as he was the one who blocked, but I did not insist enough. now I am happy not to be with him any more as I know he is just egoistic after all. I am sure one day I will find the perfect partner, but maybe it will be too late to conceive. So I am doing it all alone. My parents are a great help, as they look after ds when I have appointments, without them I would not know how to manage. but I am not sure if they are happy with my decision to use donor sperm....and to be honest, at the moment I dont want to find out. They love my son to bits and would do anything for him, and I think, once there is another (  ) sibling, they will feel the same. 
The loss of my daughter was indeed the most traumatic event in my life, and I would not wish anyone to have to go through this. Although I also know that for a woman who has just one baby and looses that one it must be even harder. I had at least my son and always stayed strong for him.  But of course I will never forget my little girl, she was buried and has a little grave in the middle of other little ones. Still cant think of her without crying, but time helps a lot and I am sure she is looking down from her cloud and is the special guardian angel of her twin brother. 

well, re treatment: I am still having those lowerback pains. my mind changes every 5 minutes, I am convinced its bfn, 5 mins later I am sure its bfp. already thinking about testing maybe wednesday or thursday, as today was 10dp4dt but to be honest I am dreading it!


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, would love to join this thread if you'll have me. Had 1 day 5 blastocyst transferred on May 25th (FET), OTD June 6th. Scared! First go at IVF. Did the cycle last year but had all embies frozen.


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

I did another test this morning hoping the line would be darker but it's not. What does this mean or is it still too early? OTD is 6th June.


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nahla - thank you hun! We actually fly to Zante tomorrow for a week away just DH and I so really looking forward to that! How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fay sooooo glad to hear you hav started looking forward to your holiday....it will be a fab for u an dh to have some time 2gether! I hope ur managing to step away from those nasty sticks 2day?? 

Breebree sorry hun i have no advice as i am not sure! i was under ompression bloods double every 2 to 3 days so maybe this is the same with poas

afm had my first urge to test this morning.......i didnt!! 

xx


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

hi ladies had a called from the hospital today said they could not freeze any embro
however the one they put back in me was on a 3dt and 7 cells grade 2 anyone can help on what that means


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I have woken up feeling negative today, I just feel like if I was pregnant I would have a gut instinct but I dont. The only difference with my body is the bloating yesterday and sore back. These could just be general though. Today is the 7th day post transfer of a perfect 5 day embie and I just feel deflated. I am dreading OTD on Saturday and feel like I am waiting for my world to end. I have been positive up until today but I feel like I've got no fight left in me today.  

Dolphinx, we are in the exact same position! my OTD is 6th June and I had a freeze all cycle too. This is our first transfer, it was a 5 day blast too. 

Sorry to hear that Harvi, 3 day grade 2 = cells are of equal size; with minor fragmentation.  

BreeBree I'm sure it will get darker for you 

Nahla, I was advised by my consultant to watch for OHSS symptoms again as we are still at risk, 2 months after retrieval! Hard to believe but I guess they just want us to be safe.


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Hopeful3429 - I was feeling exactly like you.  I kept saying to my partner that my gut instinct was that I'm not pregnant.  And all my symptoms were is drinking and eating alot and I had a really sore back yesterday so please don't give up just yet.  

My OTD is 6th June as well so I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hopeful - You have been so good hun, stay strong!! It is so hard, harder than I ever imagined!  

Lillie - I am looking forward to going away now, we need a break badly!! I have found out that I will be having my NHS consolations for IVF in July so that has perked me up a little.  How are you feeling today?

Does anyone know if your allowed to cycle privately before having a cycle on the NHS? I'm sure you are allowed one but that's it? 

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bree Bree - I wouldn't get stressed over the lines definition hun! As long as the line is still there!! xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Fay just a quick one gald ur lookin 4ward to hols! i was told if we funded a cycle oursleves we wouldnt get any nhs funding after that!  i am feeling quite negative today but think its because am tired an good things dont happen to me so a positive will b like winning lotto three times over......like all of u ladies must feel!! xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Fay2410 - Thanks honey. Its harder than I ever imagined! to answer your question, you are allowed private before NHS however, if it was successful any NHS cycle would be chargeable afterwards xxx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

I feel the same Lillie, horrible isnt it xxx


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Hopeful - yes we in the same position! Congrats to you on the number of blasts you have in the freezer. I much less (but much older!!). 

I am trying not to read too much into symptoms, or lack of. At this stage there really is no evidence no evidence that any particular symptom, lack of, can predict either way. There is a really useful sticky in this forum about when symptoms should appear. 

On the other hand having had so many disappointments in the past its so difficult not to think 'I feel exactly the same as when I had a BFN'. I'm sure everyone is way too familiar with this feeling. Because of this I'm actually dreading testing on Saturday (I stopped testing in the past and just waited for AF as couldn't stand seeing all the BFNs).

BreeBree - I think you also have he same OTD? Congrats on your early positive!


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello Ladies!

Can I please join you This is my first IVF cycle. I had my 3 dt yesterday and have 2 embies in! No frosties. 

Sharry can you please add me to the list ? My ODT is 15th June.


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Can I just ask does everybody have a blood test with their clinic on their OTD?  My clinic only gave me a tinfoil pot and a pregnancy test but think I would like a blood test.


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

I have to attend my clinic breebree but think it a poas job as was also given a pot! I think u can pay privately for bloods around £60 i read somewhere xx

Horrible isnt it hopeful sending  

welcome mariposa xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hopeful - So if I have a BFN this weekend would I be able to have a go on the NHS? I am near the top of the waiting list to be called for first consultation - found out after speaking to them this morning xx

Lillie - Come on pick yourself up lady, you are my strong EC buddy!!   xx


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

They just gave me a CB POAS test!


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

My Clinic, Liverpool Womens dont give tests out or offer blood tests! I was told to buy a CB but I am planning on buying a FRER. I dont like the fact that I wasnt offered a blood test as I am terrible for second guessing BFN's! 

Fay- I think you could still go ahead with free NHS treatment xxx


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everyone
Can I join the 2WW just returned from DE FET it was a 5BB, only had one but over 90% cell survival and fully expanded after the thaw! OTD 14/6 but will be testing before that! Yes only given a CB test by clinic, might get HCG bloods via GP if lucky enough to get BFP, wangled it on fresh transfer 2 years ago! You can go in say you are bleeding and are very anxious as IVF - it worked for me although that actually was the truth!

I haven't had a chance to look through all the messages but will do to catch up, going for a lie down as now the stress of will my one blast survive the thaw or not is all over feeling sleepy, good luck to everyone! Xxx


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

kcornfield - the defrost is scary isn't it. I wanted to know right away on the day of transfer but they didn't tell me anything until I was laying on the table!


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

I was worried because everybody seemed to get blood tests but if it is a positive i think Ill try and get a blood test done to see what my levels are at to put my mind at rest.


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

GCRM do the blood test.  We've to go there on 9th for ours so one week from today.  Resisting the urge to take a pee test until then will be difficult!


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm driving myself crazy and I'm only 3 days past transfer so ages to go yet in this 2ww.
I'm now stressing myself out because I am stressing so much and constantly thinking about it in one way or another and I know stress is so NOT good for these wee embies! 
So yeah I'm stressing about the  fact that I'm stressing! Can I not just sleep the next week away please?!!!


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

I am currently 7dp5dt OTD this Saturday and I'm sorry to tell you but I feel worse now than I did earlier on. 

It is so stressful, I hate the not knowing. I really dont want to cave in and test. I have purposely not kept any at home and will not buy one until Friday night. 

Arrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!              

I hope you get your BFP!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Hopeful, what are we like??!! I've been here so many times before so you would think it gets easier but it doesn't. I feel there is so much riding on this one because it's probably going to be our last ever attempt. 
I think this is the most anxious I've felt and I'm trying not to stress but can't stop myself. 
Really hope you get your BFP on Saturday, not long to go now! x


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

You must be very strong! this is only our first go and I'm not coping very well. I don't know how many times I could do this to be honest. Well done you for continuing, fingers crossed! I am sure you will get your dream one way or another! 

Please, please, please let this be both our BFP's!!!!     

xxx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

To be honest I don't feel strong at all. We always say each time will be our last but have gone on to try again, this time though I really think it will be. Remember all the hormones added into the mix don't help either so try not to give yourself a hard time for not coming, you have got this far. Will be looking out and hoping for good news from you  Xx


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sharry please can you add me to the list had DE FET of hatching day 6 BB blast

Many thanks xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

My clinic just say to do a HPT and call in, no mention of going in for a blood test at all!


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

In the U.S. They are v strict about doing blood tests, don't know why not here as can pick up ectopics or possible chemicals or miscarriages, I will just go to my GP and ask for blood tests if I am lucky enough to get BFP, you have to do at least 2 for doubling time, if get beta HCG done check out betabase it's good as poll  and range of HCG levels for singles, twins or triplets, hope that helpful x


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

Evening ladies i am feeling the stress too  on 3days into tranfer to sometimes you think it works then you think it hasnt coz there is no signssss its sooo harddd


----------



## ally1075 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi ladies....hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm 3dp my 5dt and I'm obsessing on searching on google for what symptoms I should be having at this stage. I have one daughter from my 2nd IVF attempt (FET) so have been here before but still stressing and obsessing!!!! 😁😁😁😩  currently I have zero symptoms apart from lower back ache which I think I started with before ET and I'm thinking is a side effect of the pessaries.


----------



## Twin mommy (May 23, 2015)

Hello all, well my OTD #1 was yesterday and she told me 3-5 days for results. Well I got super nervous when my nurse call earlier to tell me the results...only to say...the results are still not in but go ahead to testing day #2...ugggg! The suspense is overwhelming...I just want to know. I got a BPN on 13dp3dt from a HPT (but the embryos were rescued by ICSI) so now I'm jut waiting & hoping for a good beta #. Saying many prayers and keeping fingers crossed for all!!


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

crossing my fingers for you twin mommy does that mean another HPT tomorrow? x


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ally been there, googling away obsessively, will do it again this time to am sure and will start peeing on a stick 4 days after transfer probably 3 times a day! Twinmommy hoping for good news for you! Xx


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, can I join in? (Sharry can you add me please?) I'm 10dpo with a DIUI cycle. It' my first. I'm not handling this 2ww too well and think the game's up for me already as I have started getting AF type cramps (after more positive hopefully not made up symptoms over the last few days). OTD is DH's 35th birthday - 9th June. I'm sure a negative test will be a horrible birthday present. Feeling quite emotional about it. Hadn't realised just how much I'd let myself hope. I promised I wouldn't do that. 
I haven't managed to read through all of your posts yet but I will try to catch up. Nice to see a familiar avatar Pinkchick! Hope you're doing ok. 
Sending all of you lots of   for this difficult month. I'm looking forward to seeing the positives start to come in. Thanks for letting me moan. x


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

I think NHS funding depends on where you live. When we first started out, we were told our authority funded 3cycles, but if you went private this cancelled them. However, just as we were about to sign all the paperwork for IVF, they cut the funding completely. When they reinstated it (to just one cycle), they then did allow you to go private first, which we did. 
I just got a hpt for testing and have never had bloods done for pregnancy testing, at private or NHS clinic.
As for me, it is D day tomorrow. Having got a BFN on Sunday, I was advised to continue with meds and test again tomorrow "for my peace of mind", but the chances of it being positive are "slim". I didn't really want to test tomorrow as it is our 10th wedding anniversary (unless of course we get our miracle BFP). We had planned on a nice day out with MIL looking after DS, but he has had a temperature this evening, so that may not happen. Best laid plans eh? If it is a BFN, we have some decisions to make. We had said that this would be it and in my head, I thought it unlikely that there would be any donor sperm left, and that would have made the decision easier. However, when I had the spotting on Friday, I asked if there was any sperm left (to create a full sibling) and I have now had an email to say there is. Eek!


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Ally, Kcornfield, Guthrie, Mariposa welcome  

Wakey, how exciting that there is donor sperm left...and fx for d- day tomorrow. 

twin mummy, will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

dolphin, we are in a similar situation...both single, similar age.... 

Fay, great that You do already have a plan B. this is always my strategy to cope in advance with a negative outcome...

afm: I dont have a clue. Thinking it will be bfn because I dont have any symptoms ( well, except for sleeping all the time, eating and drinking lots and lower back ache, as always befor af arrives). as last time I did have OHSS I was pretty sure before OTD it was BfP...but right now...just hoping...if its bfn, I will do another fresh cycle in August....already planning the timing, as I will go abroad.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome new ladies and good luck with your journeys.

Wakes & twin mommy- best of luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

It's a definite BFN for me. Good luck to everyone else. Xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Wakey so sorry to hear ur news sending you   xx

Fay have a fab holiday xx

twin mummy thinkin of you xx

Nahla great u have a back up plan....i think it helps!

AFM I stupidly gave into dh requested to test (everyday since Monday when my cheapy ones arrived.....ny first response havent arrived yet!) an it was a negative!! I had a little cry but I will b ok! it's is 5 days away but not holding out much hope!! think will b able to use our frosty (i have named him olaf! (from frozen)) hopefully in September after i hav had 2 natural cycles as i believe thats my clinics policy! U never know i may get my natural miracle haha........watched cindrella last night and couldnt stop thinking if fairy fod mothers did exist!!

dh has been very nuce since i tested at 5am.....my friend has her baby yesterday an now am the only one who isnt a mummy.......i saidit seems like evry1 is getring there happy ending (my selfish pitty me head was on) and he nicely reminded me about all u ladies so no not everyone does or is an we have to keep going!!

I will keep u posted but think BFN will b my outcome.....the story will continue.....

Hope u all have a lovely day (the sun IS out) although Fay wont have to worry about that haha xxx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

i meant otd is 5 days away....god damn phone i know i wrote it!!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Wakey - am so sorry, sending you big hugs and love. What will you do now? 

Lillie- Olaf is a great name for your frostie!


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Wakey, sorry.... no words for that.  

lillie: 5 days is quite a long time. it may well change... and I think you maybe have heard that comment already but you are still so Young! Plenty of time to try again! Look at me... how many attempts until I finally got ds! 
You will get there... one day!


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

Morning Everyone!

Bree Bree - my clinic booked a blood test for me. I thought it's a standard in this country. /now I feel very lucky as I they told me I will know the results the same day in the afternoon. 

Twin mommy - I just don't understand why they asked you to wait so long. I would be pulling my hair out if I were you...

Wakey - I am so sorry... My thoughts are with you. I know you must have heard it million times but stay strong, you will be a mommy one day   

GutherieC, kcornfield and ally1075 - welcome!


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Nahla - yes we are in a very similar position! Your story is inspiring, well done for hanging on in there and hope your success comes soon.

Sorry to those that didn't receive the news they wanted. Its so tough and sometimes there are no words. If it helps I try to remind myself that really it is just a numbers game and you may have to have a few tries (and maybe a few more!) to get there.

That said the 2ww madness has started to kick in good and proper! lol. I am one of those that absolutely dreads the test day. I actually don't want to know strange as it sounds. My only real 'symptom' is having a strange taste in mouth last few days but because I did FET and so did not ovulate I am on cyclogest/progynova. So very hard to know what the cause of any symptom is. Sometimes I also feel like AF is coming but not sure this can happen on a FET cycle - does anyone know about this?

Hang in there everyone!


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Dolphinx,

I did a completely natural FET, today is 8dp5dt and I had cramps, lower back ache and serious bloating on 4dp5dt and really bad AF cramps plus sharp shooting pains last night. Not sure if it is just my body being weird as usual as my OTD isnt until this Saturday.          

xxx


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Hi Hopeful,

Fingers crossed for Saturday for us both. Eek. There really is no way of knowing is there.

For me getting AF is a bit better than seeing a BFN (maybe I'm weird!) but then again being on constant 'AF lookout' does not do wonders for your sanity.

I'm just not sure if I can get AF until I stop taking the progesterone. I guess I'll find out.

Stay strong! x.


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi dolphinx,

You are right, there really isnt any way of knowing! its so hard. Fingers crossed for you on Saturday too! 

My AF is due tomorrow, I usually get knee pain (weird I know, had this since I was 16!) the day before AF arrives so by the time I go to bed tonight I will be even more hopeful or even more scared! Knicker watch is annoying too! I'm not too sure about the progesterone as I never got to take any of them. xxxxx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

dolphin, usually af does not come as long as you take the cyclogest. if it comes early it may be a sign you need more progrsterone. 

sorry, more personals later


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Nahla, laters x


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Wakey said:


> It's a definite BFN for me. Good luck to everyone else. Xx


Really sorry to hear that. We've never even got to the stage where we need to take a test but I can still relate to your disappointment. This isn't easy.

We are definitely going to wait for our blood test next Tuesday. Just hoping we get there.

I feel that I am already nervously eyeing my wife looking for potential PMT signs!


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Immediately after my ET I had period type pains/cramping, some sharp pains and I thought that is probably a good sign - as they were straight after the transfer, Id read it was perfectly normal but at least it was like 'somethings happening'...
Later that day I fell down the stairs   and since then I havent had any pains etc at all and now im worried, it feels like everythings just gone.
(I had a really sharp jolting pain in the middle of the night but it may have just been me knocking the massive bruise on my back!)
I had a Day 5 transfer yesterday 'morning' so I believe implantation was due yesterday or today, im just worried could that fall have disrupted or ruined anything?  

What have been everyones symptoms following their ET? Is there any identifiable pattern at all in symptoms and BFPs?


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Scorpy, try not to worry hun... I dont think you could have done any damage to little embro all the way in there. Implantation could happen at any time! 

I didnt have any symptoms immediately after ET but did on 6dp5dt which was back ache and extreme bloating. I had AF types cramps yesterday 7dp5dt and our OTD is this Saturday. They could just be general things and I dont know if they are even related. xxxx


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

hi ladies my boobs are really hurting this afternoon

mayb AF is arriving  or not aghhhh so annoying


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Harvi- it's so tricky isn't it symptom spotting. I've now got thrush symptoms as well (TMI!) as well as on/off cramps x


----------



## ally1075 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi harvi - I'd say that sounds like a positive sign if they are hurting more than they have been - wish mine would as I'm currently experiencing zero symptoms hoping its cos I'm only 4dp my 5dt! 🙏🏼 

This 2ww is tortureeeeeeeeee!! 😁😁

Xx


----------



## ally1075 (Oct 13, 2009)

Mrs fw - Your OTD is day before mine - have u had any other symptoms other than your cramps? I'm googling my life away at the minute 😁


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Ally- that made me laugh- I am literally 24/7 online! Yes my OTD is 9/6 but that is 16 days after ET, I think my clinic wait so long as there is no blood test, just straight into a scan. Going crazy. Other symptoms, not really, bloating, cramps, achy joints and the itch down below...! How about you?


----------



## Giraffe83 (Dec 2, 2014)

Mrsfw said:


> My clinic just say to do a HPT and call in, no mention of going in for a blood test at all!


Mrsfw, this is the same for me. No mention of bloods. I am also testing on 9th!

Good luck everyone. I can't believe I have another whole week to wait!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Given how tiny the embryo is in relation to your uterus, you taking a fall is like an earthquake happening a thousand miles away -- it's a significant event elsewhere, but the impact inside your uterus will be effectively nil. Please try not to worry.  

Any symptoms you'd potentially be having at this point would only be due to irritation of the cervix by the transfer, or the hormonal effects of the progesterone. It's way too early to have any symptoms caused by the embryo itself -- it takes more than a day, I promise!

ETA: This is in response to Scorpy, whose original post is on the previous page following a thread merge.


----------



## ally1075 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nada - no cramps, no sore ( . ) ( . )'s just a lower back ache but I think I mte have had that before transfer so could be the side effect of the delightful pessaries! 

16 days is a long wait for u, I see u had 5day aswell - I wanted to transfer two but am nervous about twins as we are already lucky enough to have a 3 year old from a previous IVF attempt so we froze the 5 remaining embryos so if this does fail which I hope with all my heart it dosnt, we can try again.

Ps - have u had a look at the 2ww symptoms that led to BFP board on here? It's worth a look - I've read all 17 pages! 

XXXX


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Giraffe- am pleased to hear that, though I was the only one. Are you also CRGH? Good luck to you.. A whole week is tortuous isn't it!

Ally- I haven't read that thread yet but will now!! I didn't have any embies to freeze nor have any other children so I have to admit was pleased when the clinic recommended transferring the 2 that we had. Am keeping fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Wife now has sore boobs.  She has this occasionally with her monthly cycle anyway so not sure what this could mean.  It's so frustrating that the signs of pregnant or not pregnant are so similar!

This does seem a little too early though as normally she wouldn't be due until around Monday or Tuesday.


Arrrrgghhhhhh!


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi ladies keeping all fingers cross quick question if it hasnt work when is AF likely to show


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Good evening ladies and gent, haha!

Harvi ( and dolphin), if it hasnt worked, af normally arrives after you stop the progesterone, not before. if af arrives before that, maybe you havent had enough progesterone and should take more in the next cycle or do injections instead. 

twjp, sore boobs can be anything...can be the progesterone (very likely), so try not to worry too much

ally, where is the thread with the 2ww symptoms? is there any conclusion? I think any symptom can be anything and it is just unpredictable...isnt it?

Scorpy, I read somewhere that the Uterus is like a peanutbutter Sandwich. it must be pretty unlikely for the Embryo to fall out. and Implantation Begins at day 7 post EC, so too early to say anything yet I guess? 

good night ladies... I am going to bed early ( well, you never know as I am at work...) but I try. maybe will have a sneaky view later on but on phone so no big personals....


----------



## ally1075 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi nahla, I just put 2ww symptoms BFP in search box and found it that way but if I'm honest just another opportunity for me to trawl through lots of others thoughts,feelings, symptoms ect but as you say any symptom can be anything just can't seem to help myself....only 4dp my 5dt driving myself mad, going back to work toms to give my internet obsessing a rest! 

Xx


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Is this the thread you're looking for, Nahla?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

This is torture! AF is due today or tomorrow and I'm scared to go to the toilet. I feel so anxious. I'm absolutely dreading AF showing her ugly mug. I can't bare the thought of having to tell DH if she comes. I feel like I would be letting him and everyone else down. I have always suffered mentally with the whole infertility subject as we all do but I can't explain how unfair this is. Xxx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

twjp, thats it. 91 pages... from what I see many women get af like pains. but I guess it can be anything. really trying not to read too much into it. 

hopeful, dont feel guilty! its nobodys fault! its just nature.


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi everyone. 
Really sorry about the BFN Wakey.   I'm sure that, once you have recovered from this, you'll able to make a decision about what's next that's best for your family. I'm glad that you still have the option of the DS.  

It is so reassuring to read all of your posts. No further forward finding the answer that we're all looking for - that magical way everyone else has missed of finding out today for sure that it is a definite BFP- but it certainly makes me feel so much more normal hearing you talk of trawling the net and symptom spotting and af paranoia! It seems like the behaviour is almost text book. I am still cramping today and the pains are so familiar that I just can't believe that af isn't going to show. There are other things that may or may not be different - cm might be different, don't think I usually feel queezy, think I'm normally more bloated by now in the cycle but...
1) I am desperate so will grasp on to anything and 
2) I honestly have never paid much attention to af symptoms. I've always known my DH is infertile. This is literally the first time since we met that I've has to consider the possibility of a pregnancy. I couldn't have cared less what my cm looked like at 10dpo until today! 

You've all talked about so many symptoms that have come up in the thread about symptoms and BFP. I really hope that there is going to be a big long list of BFPs soon. I also really hope that you're all doing okay because this is really horrible. Hundreds of   for this cycle to all those still waiting and, of course for your next cycle Wakey. xx


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

I agree, its comforting to know you are not alone in this. But feeling bit sad today as feel exactly the same as AF coming and strange taste in mouth I've had a few days seems to have gone away. Not that I'm symptom spotting or anything...hmmm.


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

It does feel sad doesn't it. I'm sorry you're blue. I really hope that you're wrong (and from all of my obsessive reading you very well could be because I'm seriously starting to doubt that there are any real 'symptoms' of early pregnancy. If you happen to be pregnant you'll attribute cramps etc to pregnancy, if you happen not to be you'll attribute it to AF or in most cases just not notice or attach it to something else like food or drink or exercise or stress...)

I hope you manage to stay strong and kind to yourself over the next few days. One way or the other we'll get on with it otd+1. I am sending you   though! We all deserve our happy endings to this difficult experience. xxx


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Guthrie for you kind words! Plus you sent me my first ever baby dust   and of course you are correct about the symptoms.

I hope you get your happy ending sometime very soon x


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Good morning...
I couldnt resist any longer and tested this morning.....

and got  

still cant believe it! 

dolphin and Guthrie, I had mild af-type pains all the way through, so really dont worry! 

I am still shaking from excitement... 

sorry for the me-post. will catch up later


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Nahlah  that's amazing! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months. xxx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

congrats nahla i am so so happy for u xx


----------



## ally1075 (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats nahla, that's fab news!!!!!!! 
Xx

Ps how many days past transfer are u if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Nahla said:


> Good morning...
> I couldnt resist any longer and tested this morning.....
> 
> and got
> ...


Great news. Congratulations!


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Just realised my thread was merged so im in here with you ladies!  

Congrats Nahla! I havent been following these posts how far past TD are you?

Thanks for the reassurance ladies that my falling down the stairs wont have disrupted anything.
Its nervewracking not to have any symptoms it makes you feel like nothings happening! I can see why people test early!!


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Yay congrats Nahla!!!!! That's fab news    

Sorry not been posting, work has been crazy and have felt exhausted. I HATE this 2ww!!!! Started out fine after transfer on Monday but now I am torturing myself with what ifs and have a urgent need to test even though I know it's too early. I am feeling really hormonal today, grumpy, tearful and snappy and people are just irritating me. I am getting lots of lower back aches which I can't work out if are related to my bad back or AF type pains, and AF pains /aches / twinges which I'm over analysing. I feel like I'm going crazy - DH and i want this so bad, it HAS TO WORK!! lol sorry am a crazy lady today. Am panicking about having to go through the whole wait again if we do a FET next if this doesn't work and I don't even know the result yet. I'm only 3dpt - 8 days to go till OTD. My poor DH - Id kill for a glass of wine right now! 

Sorry for the me post ladies, just going out of my mind today!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Nahla well done!!🏆 that is super exciting, so pleased for you and such a positive start to the day

Wilberdoo- it certainly is a loooong road on the2ww, try to keep your spirits up hunny, you will get there xx


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

congrats nahla wishing you a  happy 9 monthss
did you test before your due date??


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

Congratulations and well done, Nahla!


----------



## Michelle.Viz (May 7, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

Im very new to posting on here- in fact, this is my first time- however, I have read(on a daily basis!!!)sooo many posts and decided that as this is exactly 7 days since 3DET, and me being on this horrendous two week rollercoaster that its time I posted and help my mentality!!!
I dont know what alot of you ladies are like but I am overly aware of EVERYTHING my body is doing right now and am pretty sure Im over analysing it way too much!!! 
For 3 days after ET, I had this overwhelming feeling of 'Im pregnant!'...now, on day 7, Im thinking 'ok...is this period cramps Im getting or the good signs  Im hoping for?' It seems, as the days pass...ever so slowly....that I feel discouraged, but hopeful- is anybody else the same here or am I just going crazier than I already am?!!!

I do my HPT on 10th June 2015 and am praying  with all my heart  and every fibre in my soul that it is a BFP...Any other girls on here testing this day?

Also...just wanted to say to you all how inspiring your words and stories are- stay positive ladies!!!


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Lovely news Nahla, so happy for you x


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

NAHLA - sorry to crash as I am not yet in my 2ww.
However, this is to say a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to my CRAZY CLEMENTINE NAHLA...
Have a happy and healthy nine months

Goodluck to all the other ladies in 2ww.


----------



## HappyRabbit (Nov 24, 2012)

ladies, did anyone had bfp and had no cramping, bleeding, sensitive boobs or any other symptoms during 2ww before? 

many thanks for your responses in advance, just like many of you i'm trying to stay positive but have a feeling that this cycle failed again as I've got no symptoms at all!


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Hi Michelle, welcome to the craziness!


----------



## Michelle.Viz (May 7, 2014)

dolphinx said:


> Hi Michelle, welcome to the craziness!


  

Hi Dolphin! Thanks for the warm welcome, its very much appreciated! You are not joking when you say craziness! Ive never had sooo many ups and downs and emotions as I have in the last 7 days! I really never expected this journey to be so emotional at thi spoint... I really thought in all my wisdom this would be the relaxing part knowing I had a fertilised egg in my an dboy am i wrong! Ive developed a slightly funny 'safety walk' to keep my emby in!!!!  Its all good! Where are you up to in your ivf journey Dolphin?


----------



## HappyRabbit (Nov 24, 2012)

Michelle, it's funny how you call it safety walk haha  I realised yesterday that i have also developed 'safety walk' as you call it, as someone told me that my walk changed


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

HappyRabbit - im hoping someone answers your question as im feeling the same as you - ive no symptoms at all, early days im only on 2/3dp5dt but still want a 'sign'


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

HappyRabbit & Scorpy - I tested a BFP (tested early) and haven't had many symptoms.  All I really had were sore boobs but that could also be related to the Progesterone gel.  I have had no other symptoms.  Was thinking it was a BFN.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

hi brebre how early did you test??


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Ive done 6 tests altogether but I first tested on 7dp5dt and it was faint but has got darker each day.


----------



## HappyRabbit (Nov 24, 2012)

Scorpy, we are almost the same in terms of timing it seems, I had mine on 1st of June.
With my 1st pregnancy by day 4 post transfer, I started having sore boobs, barely visible spotting and quite a lot of cramping similar to menstrual crumps, but this time nothing at all. I just had 2 failed FETs and this one is our last chance  so scared it will end up being BFN again! 
I had no symptoms with the 2 previous failed FETs too, which is why I'm preparing for worst


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Wow Nahla, I just read you got your BFP, congratulations


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

HappyRabbit are you a Day 5 transfer too?


----------



## Mango2383 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi sharry can i be added. I had my FET on the 3rd June abd my otd is the 15th June. Just after some support and advice...


----------



## TwinkleEggy (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Sharry 

can you add me. Had OE ET today OTD 16th June 2015


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Sharry can I be added too - OTD 13th June


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everyone!
Wakes sorry to hear about your BFN it's never nice, do you have frosties or will try again when you are ready? Treat yourself and take care xxx
Nahia congratulations on BFP!
BreeBree I was the same on fresh cycle no symptoms, just felt different 5dp5dt, couldn't remember the PIN number to the sky box and was confused why, got BFP the next day but a week or 2 until real symptoms kicked in and a massive bleed (the worry doesn't stop at BFP 😁)
Mango2383 welcome! Had my transfer 2nd and OTD 14th!

At the moment pulling my hair out at 2dp6dt, won't be able to hold off, will start testing 4dp, no real symptoms, cramps, some waves of nausea and light headedness and sore (.)(.) but think it's all Meds related, the one thing that bothers me is that this is a medicated FET which is fine as worked well but if BFN no closure with AF as down regulated with gonadotropin, on my cancelled FET as lining got to 7.4mm (I can and have got better and can't waste my only Emby on poor lining) I never got AF at all as was put into state of menopause by the down reg injection, 6 weeks later went for baseline scan and lining shrunk to 4 mm with no AF so was put on BCP for 21 days to bring it on so anyone wondering about AF after medicated FET it may not come for a few weeks which is another stress in itself 😔

But would be great to not have AF for 9 months now if I am lucky enough! Hope I haven't missed anyone out, good luck to all 🍀🍀xx


----------



## Mango2383 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi kcornfield, i was hoping id find someone with a close enought or same date otd!
i had a medicated FET too, lining was apparantly good, triple layer and 12mm. Im just a bit concerned about the embryos i had 9 originally if which only two made the thaw one at 3 cell and one at 5. Anyone had success with similar aspects. 
Good luck Kcornfield, pma!!


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mango2383 sorry to hear that! Did they give you answers as to why so many did not survive, that's a lot, could it be quality or poor lab techniques and poor skill set of clinicians? Was it a 2 day transfer if so a 3 and 5 cell is fine, do you know the grades and fragmentation pre freeze? PMA to you as well! Hoping for BFPs for us and all😀 ! Xx


----------



## Mango2383 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well im in the west midlands and my original clinic from where they were frozen are going through some issues (legal) regarding their processes so im inclined to say its something they did or didnt do. I since moved to a more professional hospital in Birmingham. They have done the best with what they had to work with so fingers crossed this works. I have no idea about grades and the embryos were frozen at day 3, do you think i still have a chance?


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Mango, day 3 is usually 7-9 cells but some die in the thaw so that may have happened, surviving the thaw means 50% or more cell survival, sounds like your old clinic is terrible! Can you get money back as that survival rate isn't right, maybe see a solicitor if self funding! It's hard to say re success as I don't know your age or history but if they survived such a bad place they must be pretty hardy! As long as the cells continue to divide and grow, maybe call your new clinic and ask them about cell survival and how well they were doing after the thaw, maybe you will get some good news of signs of progression! But at the end of the day it's up to Mother Nature for us now regardless of what they say but you may get peace of mind xxx fingers crossed!


----------



## Mango2383 (Mar 26, 2014)

wow ok now im a lil worried. the new clinic didnt advise me of anything regarding the embryos, all they said was the 3 cell was compacted which is rare ( i honestly dont kno what these things mean) when i ask them to explain i still dont get it  i just asked are the embryos good enough to transfer and they assured me they were.its funny about the storage at the old clinic the day we transported the embryos the embryologist was concerned that one straw with two embryos had two different dates on.


----------



## Mango2383 (Mar 26, 2014)

also i dont know how successful we will be with the whole solicitor thing but im not gonna lwt this rest will see what can be done once i know the result of this cycle. and im 31 with pcos, hardly ovulate this is 4th attempt at ivf, Dh perfect.


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow Two different dates bit dodgy, wouldn't use that clinic again!Compacting 3 cell, not heard anything like that before, usually day 4 compacting morula, but if they survived through all of this then they have to be good enough to transfer, if the cells are healthy they can continue dividing as long as no genetic abnormalities which for your age is less likely, yes just wait and see you may get lucky and if you're 31 you still have time on your side for another cycle but don't give up yet! This could still be a BFP x


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

good evening ladies...

well, thank You all so much for your wishes.....

just a quick one tonight as I am really shattered after a bad nights sleep last night ( 24 hours
shift plus the excitement before testing)

Emelda, thank You soo much   You are a really nice woman....I wish You all the best and lots of luck, too! 

to everyone else: please dont try to symptom spot! In my case I did not really feel pregnant until one day before I finally decided to test, which was 1 daybefore OTD anyway. Right now I am hungry all the time, have a bit of heartburn ( already...how will I deal with that? last time it was the worst plus the nausea). I am tired...thats all. 
my symptoms before were tiredness ( but I am always tired ) and very light af type pains in the lower back, but this started alteady before ET. so nothing special really. so, lovely ladies, hold out and distract yourselves with other things. the outcome cant really be predicted!  

babydust to all...


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Officially going mental today. Cannot pull myself away from anything remotely baby related... This OTD cannot come soon enough. Am 12dp5dt today, still need to wait 4 days AAAAARRRGGGHHH.
Hope you are all hding your sanity better than me! Xx


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Hi Kcornfield.  No the worry does not stop at BFP.  I keep waiting for something to go wrong.  Every twinge or something i feel I think its the end. Aggghhhhhh! Plus I have an under active thyroid just to add in a bit more worry.  Sorry to be stupid but was your massive bleed the end for you?


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi BreeBree know how you are feeling, still got to get to the BFP or BFN before more worrying if I am lucky to get one!
No the big bleed wasn't the end of it, got 10 month old DD, turned out it was parts of my womb lining breaking down, luckily on the pregnancy but one area less than 1cm away! Turned out it was low progesterone so started progesterone shots and it stopped, still carried on with the cyclogest, also have thyroid problems too so had to see the endocrinologist through successful DE pregnancy as your need for thyroxine goes up, (I only have 1/3 of a thyroid due to surgery to remove a large growth which turned out to be none cancerous luckily!) but being on thyroxine means free prescriptions for life, that's the only up side, also because of the bleed got my GP to do beta HCG and went to EPU for a scan, both good but at the time v scary, most IVF pregnancies involve some bleeding so don't worry too much although easily said than done!! Xxx


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Hi Michelle, sorry for delay, I'm in a different time zone so posting at funny times  this is my first go at IVF, had 'unexplained fertility' with previous partner and now going it alone. I did a cycle last year and froze 3 day-5 blastocysts. Had one put back May 26th. Was determined to be realistic about chances of success on first attempt (and considering age also... late 30s) but the madness has got the better of me at times. Few days ago was convinced it had worked, last 2 days convinced it hasn't. Fun isn't it!!!

Loving your 'safety walk', I had a moment of annoyance yesterday about the number of potholes in the road!!


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Also meant to say I think the 2ww after treatment is far WORSE than au natural. Yes you know you have fertilised egg on board but you are all too aware of the effort (emotionally and financially!!) required to get said fertilised egg there in the first place. Its not like you can brush off a negative result with 'oh well I'll give it another go next month....'.


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

3dp5dt now, and Im already dragging myself around im just lethargic and cant manage to distract myself, ive gone from positive to down in the dumps


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

This might be mental but I am getting ready fir a summer fair tomorrow and while we were packing up the van was challenged to use the hoolahoops. I did bit was fun but was that the wrong thing to do? I am turning into a crazy person but I cant help feeling like I've done something wrong. Sorry for the me post.


----------



## HappyRabbit (Nov 24, 2012)

Scorpy, i'm day 6... Day 5 has better chances


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

kcornfield Do you mind me asking at what stage and how often they were checking your thyroid? I went to my GP myself this afternoon and got a blood test. Decided I'm not going to wait until the clinic send me if they do at all. I'm on 75 and was wondering should I just up my dosage myself because everything I've read says you need to up your dosage asap. I feel so scared because I feel like I'm not getting any medical advice and I'm not sure what I'm doing. Here's hoping you get your BFP.....xxx


----------



## NickyNack (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi ladies thought I would pop onto this forum if that's ok (I didn't realise it existed ) and I had my ET Monday so am now 4dp3dt with 2 x 8 cell embies graded 3.3 on board and hopefully starting to cling on for dear life   

Finding this 2ww pretty tough if I'm honest and can see some of you are too, would be great to chat x


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

welcome nickynack nice to see another crazy clementine hehe x


----------



## NickyNack (Mar 1, 2015)

Aw hi there Lillie thought I would come and check it out on here   but will still with the crazy clementines too    Xx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey lovely ladies

Thought I'd try and send some positive vibes to us all and cheer us up a bit as I think the majority of us are going nuts and find this 2ww really hard!

Firstly, have some (lots) of magic babydust      

Secondly let's have some energetic dancing emoticons                

Thirdly just wanted to remind you all how far we've come and how amazing we are to get this far. We are strong and brave and we will be ok and cope whatever the outcome. This doesn't mean we won't symptom spot or cry or do crazy things but does mean we CAN do this - sometimes it all feels a bit much but we can.  

Right, my latest symptom is a metallic taste in my mouth so off to google that   take it easy ladies (and Guthrie my fellow crazy - am sure the hoops were fine hun. Good to get the blood flowing I reckon.)

Hey nickynack and Lille - not on here as much as I'd like but great to see more of the Orange brigade!!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## NickyNack (Mar 1, 2015)

Aw hi to you too Wilderdoo love ur positivity post - back at ya and let us know re the metallic taste   Xx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

welcome nickynack!  

wilberdoo, love your positive post! thanks! 

Breebree, how was your tsh level? I would not do anything by yourself, its too dangerous...well, I once was in Austria at Dr Zech ( well known IVF clinic with good %), and they said to me they like the tsh be below 1 ( normwl range from 0,5-4 I think). So later on ( I did not go with them) I decided to take 25 ug of L Thyroxine without telling my Dr....as my tsh was 1.5  anyway, that cycle was my successful one. once pregnant I slowly stopped the thyroxine ( first I took one every other day for a while). 25 is not much, and I changed some other things that cycle too ( new clinic, baby aspirine, gonal f instead of menopur), and I will never know what made the difference. But I am a physician myself and I decided to just take the risk and said to myself I would recognize if I should stop taking it.....and you know what? this cycle I have been taking it again....and git bfp ( as well as the Aspirine and the gonal F of course....). I would ask how your level was. obviously it is better to have auite low tsh and high T3/t4 levels. 

kcornfield, wow your story sounds scaring. must have been difficult for You with the bleed. how long did you take the progesterone shots? until week 12? 

dolphin, I was the same all the time! stay positive! 

Guthrie, I am sure the hoolahoop has done no harm! laughing and having fun improves the outcome! 

afm: tried to get a blood test today, but my gynecologist had closed, so will wait until monday. And my clinic told me to do a scan in 3 weeks and go in with Crinone and estrogen until 12 weeks. well, in 3 weeks I will be in Turkey, so I will do the scan in 2 weeks. who knows, when a heartbeat can be seen usually? apart from that feeling fine, start to realize its true....so far told my parents and one good friend. 24 hour shift tomorrow ( one of my last 3, as I am going to tell soon at work, as in my job its better to avoid certain things like xrays, night shifts...). Just wait for my blood test and not even for the scan...


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

A pain you have to wait for the blood test Nahla, good luck for that and the scan xx

Nickynack apparently a metallic taste can be a symptom of pregnancy in the first trimester - it even has a. And - but maybe it's just the pizza I had last night   who knows??

Am eager to test but DH dead against it. I naugtily did 2 tests yesterday   Only 4dp5dt so obviously was going to be negative but was good to do DO SOMETHING!   we have a long weekend now here in Aus so won't test until Tuesday now - will be 8dpt - and 13 days pastEC, and when I'm due to get AF so might work. I have a test in my drawer at work which is talking to me! Won't hold out to Friday's blood test so just going with it. 6 days to go! fx I guess. Hope you guys are all ok xxxx


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies, can I join please? I've just had ET on June 1st of 2 blasts and my OTD is June 11th.  I am 5dp5dt today and of course have been going a bit loopy.  Yesterday, I had nausea and headache starting from
Mid afternoon and have had night sweats like crazy.  I know that it can't possibly be the HCg yet but I still can't help hoping and then giving myself a good talking to for getting my hopes up!!  Basically, I'm a mad woman.  

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

I have just tested and it showed BFN, is it too early to check, I am kicking myself now, maybe I should have waited until my OTD ......do you think the result can change in 3 days?


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

I reckon so mahek. I hope so! Lets try to hold in till 9th. End of the day games not up till af arrives! X


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

good morning...

Mahek, I think it can Change. for some reason the clinic gives you a certain test date. fx it changes for You...how many days are you and what day was your embie? 

Lara, welcome on here. teh 2ww really drive all of us crazy, so you are not alone.  

wilberdoo, dont drive yourself mad by too many tests...and think of what you could buy your future child for all the Money the tests cost....


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Hi Nahla, I am 13dp3dt, OTD is 9 June.

I should not have checked, I have only worried myself .

I hope it changes.


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

GuthrieC said:


> I reckon so mahek. I hope so! Lets try to hold in till 9th. End of the day games not up till af arrives! X


Thanks, I am going to wait till 9 June now.

I thought AF is not coming due to taking the progesterone, I hope AF does not come after I stop the progesterone!! The next 3 days wait is going to be so hard now


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Mahek: everything crossed for You.....


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Thanks mAte.

I think I first went to the toilet at around 6.30 but did not test at that time. I then went to the toilet at 8.30, so I am trying to think this may be a reason for the BFN.

I went to the loo again just now and when I wiped there was some blood (not red, looked more like brown and pale red), could this mean my AF is on the way? If it was the bleeding from implantation then it should have happened days ago and not this late, am I right in thinking that?

Oh I am extremely stressing out now!


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey everyone just wanted to know how everyone felt after egg collection?
I had egg collection yesterday, was in so much discomfort on my right side agony.
I had 15 follicles only 6 eggs .
I have pcos so lots of eggs.
One of my ovaries is high up in uterus, surgeon told me he was able to retrieve all by pushing it down, I just wondered if this has contributed to my pain.
Not quite as bad today but uncomfortable.
On co codomol pain relief .
Don't get any relief from paracetamol , nurse gave me diclofenac after procedure but said its only for now not recommended here after.
Just wanted to know how you all felt, I know we all have our own pain thresholds.


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello ladies knly a quick one from me as I am in greece on my hols 
I started bleeding Wednesday so think it's going to be a BFN for me. I am going to test later on this afternoon so will let you know!

Has anyone tested while I have been away?

Lillie - how are you? 

Fay xx


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Hiya, hope you are enjoying your hols. Bleeding does not always mean it will be BFN, I have fingers crossed for you mate. Don't worry, you never know, people do get a BFP after bleeding, praying for you 

I tested this morning and it showed BFN, I will not wait for the OTD.  Also I went to the loo and when I wiped there was blood (more like brown/pale red), could be anything. Trying to be positive.


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Fay great to hear from u huni hope ur havin some r&r an the weather is lovely n sunny!! sorry to hear u hav started bleeding.....on ur hol of all times!! fx for ur huni keep me posted!

I am ok thanks hun not sure if u read i tested early in wed as dh wanted me to an it was BFN! otd is monday so will test again then but not holding out much hope an tryint to stay strong! if it is BFN we will use olaf (i named our frozen bean) as soon as we are allowed although dh wants to do a fresh cycle.....his viewis if the bean onbaord now didnt work olaf prob wont as his from same batch! tried to tell him.i dont think it works like that haha........to keep us focused inbetween treatment as the delay is the pants bit we may book a holiday somewhere hot beginning of Sep xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mahek - sorry you got a bfn, fx it'll change into a BFP for you!  

Lillie - naughty girl testing early! you still have a few days to go so   It'll change for you! A holiday will do you good! 

I just tested again and its BFN - I'm ok though, we won't give up and as soon as we can get started again we will! 

Fay x


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

ur positivity is now shining through Fay told u u were stronger than u thought!! you must keep in touch I want to know when u get that happy ending as i know it will come its just a matter of time!!

it wasnt me lol it was dh haha to b fair i was little upset wednesday but am lind of coming to terms with it now. x


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lillie - thank you. I've had a good cry and the holiday is doing me good. All we can do is try xxx


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

A very warm welcome to all new ladies that joined recently. 

NickyNack - I also had my 2 embies transferred on 1st June but my OTD date is 15th, how strange. 

Initially I felt that I will refrain myself from testing earlier but I am not sure about that anymore. It is so hard to stay positive. I had mood swings recently and I am very emotional. I could cry every 5 minutes.   Initial bloating went away but cyclogest still makes me gassy 
I decided to go backt work next week to keep myself sane. However need to face 2 pregnant colleagues there. I plan is to hide behind my computer
Yesterday I got really strange twinges in lower abdomen and got really scared. I don't sleep well at night. I had no spotting or bleeding so far, is this a good sign

wilberdoo - your yesterday post is truly beautiful. 

Fay - I hope you enjoy your hols. Good luck with testing today!    

 to everyone else !!!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome to all new ladies. looking forward to getting to know you.

Re bleeding during cycle. It is SO hard not to worry if you see this, I have read up a lot on this over my various cycles and that bleeding is very common for an IVF pregnancy and can continue up to 6 months. You are right, implantation should of passed by now, but could be drug reaction, womb stretching or cervical lining adapting and shedding what it doesn't need. No comfort really but I hear it is quite common.

Fay- am so jealous of your hols, I really hope you are managing to relax and take some time for yourself.

Mahek- it can definitely still change hunny, I have every hope that it will for you.

LOVE the happy post Wilderdoo- that really make me smile- thank you  

You are all doing so well ladies, keep it up xx

13dp5dt today xxxxx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Lillie, tell DH I got bfn with my fresh cycle and a month later bfp with FET! Everything is possible, You never know....

Fay, sorry hun...stay positive! You will get there eventually. how many days post Transfer are you and how many days was your embie? 

re bleeding: I know someone who bled all the way through pregnancy and carried on to have a healthy Baby. I know it is difficult, but please stay calm, ladies!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Moving your thread to the 2ww section, you'll get more replies there 

I was a bit tender for a few days after ec, going from sitting to standing was uncomfortable and I could feel my insides all moving past each other when emptying my bladder suuch a weird sensation. I only took paracetamol a couple of times


----------



## ally1075 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all......haven't posted for a while but I've had a read through most of the posts and can't see much about sore boobs - can any of you tel me if your suffering with this? I did on my previous cycle that worked but I'm 7dp5dt and literally feel I have no symptoms!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nahla said:


> Lillie, tell DH I got bfn with my fresh cycle and a month later bfp with FET! Everything is possible, You never know....
> 
> Fay, sorry hun...stay positive! You will get there eventually. how many days post Transfer are you and how many days was your embie?
> 
> re bleeding: I know someone who bled all the way through pregnancy and carried on to have a healthy Baby. I know it is difficult, but please stay calm, ladies!


I am 12dp 5dt - two perfect blasts one of which was hatching...  xx


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Hi all, another day in paradise?! 

Good to hear everyone's updates. Lillie and Fay - sorry to hear your news but you both sound like positive people which is exactly the attitude you need. Its a numbers game - you just have to keep going   you can see so many stories on here where persistence pays off. But in the meantime   its rubbish I know.

Wilderoo- welcome and thanks for the inspiring post. Thanks for showing us both sides of the coin. Sure this will be a comfort to those that didn't get the news they wanted this time.

Nahla - hope everything still going well for you. Are your parents pleased with your news? Hope so - us lone rangers need that bit of support.

Welcome NickyNack, Lara, Mahek, and anyone else I may have forgotten. 

As for me I thought I was handling this OK but just realised I am properly loopy   OTD is today but I just can't do it.... so limbo land lives on for me.


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Dolphinx:  all the best, I am   for you.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Rooting for you dolphin - best of luck , how many days past are you? xxx


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm 11dp 5dt. So really should be tesing now!! FET cycle though so I don't think AF would come in any case.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

dolphin, I can feel You! It was the same for me...I delayed testing for one or two days although I knew I could have tested before. One morning I woke up and just "knew" I was pregnant...did the test and it was positive. (still 1 day before OTD but my OTD was quite late with 14dp4dt). maybe it helps if You tell yourself, the earlier You know the earlier You can eventually stop the drugs and plan your next step... 

You asked about my parents: well, we are currently living in the same house ( different flats though), they take care of my son while I work. I think they really would like me to have another child ( I am a single child), but they also know that it will affect their lives quite a lot, if I dont find Mr Right soon ( difficult while pregnant, eh? ) but in General they are very happy. I am I am grateful to have their Support, otherwise I could not work in my Profession with night shifts etc. and couldnt have done IVF alone again....


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Nahla, good to know I am not alone in the POAS jitters. I think deep down I am waiting for a 'sign' which will give me a little bit of confidence to test. Or a sign that it hasn't worked so I will know what to expect if its a BFN. I have always felt like Iv'e 'known' before but its a little easier on a natural cycle. The medications confuse things. Although actually on that note I really haven't had a problem with the Cyclogest/Progesterone. I've got teenage spots   but other than that I probably feel better than I would with usual PMS symptoms!!

My only 'symptoms' are AF-like pains and that 'heavy' feeling. Probably around time AF would have been due but died down now. Also had the metallic taste, a few days last week, big-style yesterday, which actually is horrible!! (but could be another Cyclogest effect, not sure). 

Sounds like you have some great support from your folks. How are you feeling a few days in? Any more symptoms? Must be difficult trying to juggle 24 hour shifts, child, and treatments!

As for Mr Right, well, my expertise is more in Mr Wrong   so happy to go it alone at the moment. But would like to meet someone somewhere down the line. Wouldn't we all.

Sorry most of this is all about me!! Will stop stressing out now, do something useful, and try again tomorrow  

Stay strong everyone


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Dolphin, I can add lots of Mr Wrongs to the list.....sometimes I think men are all the same...even have thought about looking for another single woman who wants to buy a big house together and raise children together, like roommates, and share childcare, etc. how about You  
I had those af type pains too, not so strong, but was irritated as they already started before ET. apart from that always hungry and thirsty and tired....
Right now a bit Nausea and light heartburn, quite similar to my previous pregnancy...apart from that I feel fine. sometimes not sure if it was right to go through it alone...but You are right, Mr Right may make his appearance in 5 or 10 years, then it will be too late for me to get pregnant, so ist better to do it the other way around. Have you already thought about what to tell LO about her/his Daddy? 

fingers crossed.....will be lurking around for Your result....


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Nahla said:


> Dolphin, I can add lots of Mr Wrongs to the list.....sometimes I think men are all the same...even have thought about looking for another single woman who wants to buy a big house together and raise children together, like roommates, and share childcare, etc. how about You


Lol, OK I'm in!


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

dolphin, we just have to find a common place where to live.....  where are You from/where do You live?


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Been having an afternoon nap, pretty tired! Had BFN today 4dp6dt which is to be expected, will test later (I live next to sainsburys where two 4days early tests are £3.50 so temptation on my doorstep! (Ps they are the same as boots 4 days early but as in sainsburys packaging get sold at half the price but blue dye so can get false positives - did one this afternoon with concentrated wee that could possibly be a v early squinter or false positive so got FRER to check tomorrow am to make sure)

BreeBree hope you well as for checking my thyroid on my successful DE IVF I saw the midwife at 8 weeks pregnant, she took down my history and referred me to relevant specialities ie endocrynogist, didn't see for quite a few weeks, the need for thyroxine increases more when baby/embryo more advanced, had two consults during pregnancy, the first they upped me from 100mcg to 125mcg and second to 150 much from blood tests so don't worry they will sort it out in midwife assessment, no need to alter anything if levels ok at the moment 😄

Nails hope you well, yes stopes the PIO at 12 weeks and I was glad of it, deep IM depo, luckily I am a nurse so was able to do it although left the skin irritated on both my upper quadrants!

Males hope you well too hope the bleeding implantation, or could be a mix of implantation, bleeding from placenta burrowing and nicking blood vessels and irritation from progesterone suppositories, most people bleed in IVF, I did with my fresh DE cycle! X

Fay and Lillie sorry to hear about your BFN glad you are positive and ready to go again, you will get there, been there myself before, that's how I got through itXxx

Wilkerboo lovely speech keeping the moral up!

Dolphinx good luck with testing!! 
And welcome to the newbees !

Hope I haven't missed anyone,still half asleep, nothing much different, cramps not so bad, had a shooting pain down below very breathily but don't know what is drug related and what is not! Off to meet a friend so chat later! Xxx


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

I was wondering if someone can help with a question I have.

I am a bit worried today, since 9am since this morning (that's 7 hours Ago) I have been to the toilet around 5 times, each time I go and wipe myself there is pale red blood and a pea size lump in the toilet. I thought maybe I started the AF but if I had then I would have got some blood on my pad by now, there is no blood on the sanitary towel. Normally when I start AF it takes a couple of hours to get blood on the towel, that is not the case this time. Any idea what this can be, I am stressing myself now as I believe I am well past the implantation stage so it can't be implantation bleeding. 

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Kcornfield: when is your OTD?


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Nahla said:


> dolphin, we just have to find a common place where to live.....  where are You from/where do You live?


Currently quite a long way away! Have to nip out will PM later


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mabek it's 14th June, hope everything going ok, how far along are you, is it a fresh or FET, if medicated FET you won't get AF as you are artificially put in menopause so they can control the cycle, if fresh not sure could go either way, had bleeding in my successful fresh, IVF is notorious for bleeding, how many days past transfer are you and have you tested? Am 4 dp6dt, on fresh got BFP 6dp5dt but I used a 24 year old donor (in my history) so would be more likely to be early, hope it all goes well! Thinking about you and hoping for the best! Xxx


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Hi,

I am on 13dp3dt and it is fresh one.

I just went to the loo and there is now blood on my sanitary pad, looks like it is AF, although my AF is never like this. I did a test this morning and it showed BFN, I think it was like that as I tested at 8 this morning but had been to the toilet at 6.30 which would have been more fresher..  I think its game over for me now and I am feeling like I have lost everything, I am a normally a very positive and strong person so I am not sure why I am behaving this way, guess it will take me a couple of days to get over it lol.

Good luck to you, I hope it goes well for you


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Mahek, sorry to hear You are down...please remember this is just a numbers game (look at my signature, how many attempts it took me first time)...how old are You? for me it helps always to have a plan B if I get a bfn...I already plan 1 step further....


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

I look at everyone's signatures here and it makes me stronger, most of the ladies including you have had lots of goes and still remain so positive and strong, I want to be like that too.  I guess I am just thinking too much, I am a very strong person normally, not sure why I am so weak now.

Me and hubby have been trying for a baby for 10 years now (ever since we got married). I am 34. Can implantation be happening at 13dp3dt or is it too late now?  I know I am asking too many questions but I think if I knew the answers then I would feel at ease.

Thank you so much for all your support, it helps a great deal


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Mahek - don't be too hard on yourself, this is one hell of a stressful process. There is no reason why you shouldn't be feeling the way you are. Be kind to yourself and then use your strength to make your next plan. I know 10 years is a long time but you are still young in this game. Is this your first IVF cycle?

The progesterone may have made your cycle a little different to usual, you should speak to your clinic about it if you are concerned but probably nothing to worry about. Apart from the BFN that is -


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Aww thanks for your kind words .

Yes this is my first attempt, I have to wait 6 months for the next one as per the rules. 

If it's not meant to be then it won't happen. I have been hard on myself all day today.  I am going to take easy now and be thankful for what I have instead of crying over something I don't have .

I won't call the clinic, think I will just wait for my OTD and then call them with the result, I am still hoping for the best  .

Love you guys, you are helping me stay strong  .


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Mahek, but as others have said you have time, when you realise it's a BFN it is awful but I always found that a few days later I was more optimistic again so it gets better, for me a big blow was finding out I would never be able use my own eggs so again down again cried all day but a few days later was optimistic and excited about using donor eggs! Yes in follow up (if you don't get your late BFP) ask re protocol, any immune issues like excessive NK killer cells etc that attack the embryo, any lining issues, have you had AMH done too, good to give an idea of egg reserve, good luck xxx


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

MENTS * got BFP on FREAR this mornin, faint but definitely there, cautiously optimistic * END MENTS am 5dp6dt of DE FET, in a bit of shock!


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Thank you. All the best, just seen your other post, hope you get your BFP .

What is AMH?

I have low ovarian reserve.  Good list of questions I can if it is BFN, which I think it is and I am bleeding more now, my period pain are not normally this bad, I am in agony!!.

Your right I think I am over it now, took me a day to get over it.  I will start preparing for round 2 in 6 months time


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm out. AF arrived. Maybe next month...


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Guthrie and Mahek.... Ladies there are no words to describe how you must be feeling. So sorry you are both out but really wishing you both all the best and hoping you both get another shot. I hope you manage to do something good for yourselves today. Take care xxx


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Hi ladies, I am out too, finally tested this am (1 day past OTD) and it was BFN  .


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh Dolphin   sending you super big hugs hunny- so sorry x


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Thanks mrsfw. I'm actually more OK than I thought I might be (will see how day goes!!) maybe because deep down I thought it would be neg. I had some good 'symptoms', metallic taste etc. a few days ago but seemed to fade away. So may have been a CP but I'll never know because of POAS phobia  

I really want to stop taking the meds now but have a niggling question at the back of my mind about if I need to blood test to confirm the negative? My clinic didn't mention this. I probably won't get AF because I'm on a medicated FET cycle. Currently 13dp5dt. 

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Guthrie -   take care of yourself and   for your next plan.


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh dolphin I'm sorry. Its crap. Have you got plans? I think that's what's making me stay relatively positive. Thinking about you. Xx


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Mahek hope you're feeling better. I've been sorer than usual too a really bad one. I do get these a couple of times a year though. Absolutely wiped out. Think we will all be emotionally exhausted by now. Take care. X


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

DolphinX and GuthrieC: so sorry to hear about your results  , I know exactly how it feels. Don't be dishartened, will hopefully work for you one day


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Thanks, I am feeling better regarding the fact that AF arrived. My AF normally last 4 days with not too much pain but I have been in agony since this morning, the meds I have been on have totally messed up my system  .  

Hope your ok?


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, Maheck.  This is definitely a difficult road to travel.

Our OTD is Tuesday and it's all about we can both think about.  My wife is now 8dp 5dt and has no signs either way yet. This is definitely the furthest we have come on any cycle so far in terms of still having hope.  Trying to balance positivity with not getting carried away is hard!

Really, really hope we can head to out blood test appointment on Tuesday still in the game.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

So sorry Dolphinx and GuthrieC it's hard and never nice and nothing anyone can make it feel better, take some time for yourself and try again when ready xx

Malek AMH is a hormone that gives a indication of egg reserve, you can google it can't remember the spelling! Anti mulhermian hormone - just put in AMH and fertility into the search engine, it's good along side AFC antrial follicular count (on day 3 and FSH on day 3) , you would have to pay for AMH test but can be done on any day of the month, hope that helps

AFM not much going on, just had a nap as didn't sleep well last night, few shooting pains in (.)(.), the worry never stops, now hoping not chemical x


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi all I just wondered if anyone else started their 2ww today...
Had isci transferred 2 )
Excited but scared ...
Father's Day testing


----------



## NickyNack (Mar 1, 2015)

Mariposa - my OTD seems to be longer than most people's on here for some reason - think dif clinics have dif policies I guess?

I am very emotional too at the minute and also on the verge of tears all the time - I'm also finding it hard to stay positive and also going back to work next week to stop me from going insane!! I'm still really bloated - clinic nurse said can't be OHSS as I didn't have a lot of follies so most probably a result of the high does age of drugs I was on during my stims - feel like I'm going mad to be honest and if I get a BFN dread going thro all of this again   hopefully I will pick up and feel better next week.

Dolphin, GuthrieC, Mahek so sorry for ur news I really feel for you all and hope you can find the stength to pick ur selves up and you have a lot of support and people on hand as well as ur DH/Ps to give you lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Mahek, Guthrie, Dolphin, very sorry. have You got any plans yet? remember its just a numbers game....third time lucky for me in the first round ( if You do not count the FETs....otherwise more sixth time)  

Dolphin, I will answer Your PM in the next days, am just too tired right now, sorry. but thanks for the message. Just want to do it when I have more time 
re blood test: I dont know really. but to be sure I would probably do a second test from another brand? 

xx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Im still not added to the thread lol  OTD is Saturday


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lillie - good luck for today hunny xxxx


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning everyone hope you all ok

Transfer and OTD on Father's Day, that sounds great!

Sharry could you add me please, DE FET 2/6 BFP yesterday but OTD 14/6 many thanks 

Hope everyone ok and enjoying the weather, hope the sun takes some of the worries  and stress of all this for everyone xxx


----------



## Michelle.Viz (May 7, 2014)

To test or not to test!!! MORNING LADIES  
My OTD is on Wed 10th June.... and I know this is only 2 days away but I'm having sleepless nights wondering if I am or am not pregnant! I almost bought a test yesterday but MY dh said 'NOOOOO...Dont do it until the hospital told us to do it'!!! He went on and on about doing the right thing and what if the test was wrong if we did it early and what if our hopes may be shattered and how in his mind he has decided Im absolutely pregnant and until that test says otherwise, then thats how it is- he is adorable!- BUTTTTTT......My heads saying 'DO IT, DO IT, DO IT... just dont tell him and then I can prepare him for whatever the result...but the guilt is horrid as DH wants so much to do the test together. What to do??

The reason it is bugging me so much is because for the first 5 days post transfer, I had strong symptoms of VERY sore boobs, fatigue, slight cramps but as the days have gone on, the symptoms have quietened down. All I feel now is a little crampy like period pains and like im ready to come on my period any time now, i woke up twice last night feeling a little sickly but put this down to an upset tummy and Ive noticed that over thelast 3 nights Im VERY hot and am waking up a few times due to this but I put this down to anxiety of the test and the meds running through me. Any other ladies finding any symptoms quietening down now? Also, has anybody read of BFP after losing symptomsI need a little hope and guidance


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Michelle!  Your post is literally a God send as I could have typed it myself!!!  I feel exactly the same way.  My OTD is Thursday, June 11th!

I had avery strong symptoms the first 4 or 5 days after transfer (I had two blasts transferred), and now I feel totally normal which is upsetting me!!  And I am also having AF pains.    I am going crazy!!

I also thought about secretly testing myself, but I don't think I'm brave enough!!!!


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Michelle

Yes to test or not to! I'm guilty of testing early and got BFP 5dp6dt, 6 days post now, cramps dying down, feel very sleepy now, lower back pain and sometimes shooting pains in (.)(.) and occasionally dizziness, 
So not a bad thing if cramping going, guess they will come and go over time and everyone different, some people metabolise the HCG quicker so less in urine so longer for BFP, also get your hopes up with a chemical and then BFN, but the only good thing about that is knowing you can get an embryo to implant if not successful, difficult decision to make, do what's best for you, I'm a POAS aholic although not done one today yet as too busy and tired! Good luck! X


----------



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello all


Have a look at my rubbish IVF history on my profile...today I have just had a BFP. There is a very long road ahead and I am trying not to get my hopes too high. But a positive is a positive. 

Fingers crossed for everyone else, especially those of you who have been at this process for some time

Xxx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats prgaroo, best of luck to you hun xx

Guthrie, mahek and dolphin, sorry it's over ladies hope you're doing ok.    You are all so strong and positive, fx it happens for you next time xxxx

Michelle agree with Lara, what a crazy time this is! Thank god there is only just over 3 days till OTD! It's driving me crazy, I just need to know one way or the other!!

Also feeling REALLY tired, got AF type symptoms and ovulating symptoms weirdly, although pain for AF is normally more painful and just different. Got that heavy feeling and have felt sick and had night sweats. Swinging between being really positive and thinking it hasn't worked.

Am on progesterone pessaries 3 x a day. Assume AF could still turn up or does this stop it coming?


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations pedagroo you deserve it after what you have been through! Xxx

Feeling v sleepy, more than just the progesterone suppositories today 6dp6dt so if feeling sleepy wanderloo (sorry can't remember spelling as on iPhone and tired!) is a good sign! 

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congratulations Pegaroo!   That's wonderful news!

Wilberdoo, I'm on the bum jabs (the gift that keeps on giving).  Normally the progesterone keeps my AF away, but I have held once before OTD (on my first IVF), as I don't think they had me not eh right dosage.  I think we have the same OTD?!  

I'm seriously going crazy.  Wildly optimistic the first 5 days (when my systems seemed to be raging) and then MUCH less optimistic (OK, doom and gloom really) for the past 2 days (I am 7 days past 5 day transfer today) as my symptoms seem to have almost completely eased off.  Although they seem to be more apparent in the evening?  I don't know, I'm clearly going crazy.


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Hi Kcornfield

Got a blood test on Friday and just rang about it.  My T4 is 19.2 and TSH is 8.00 and the doctor thinks i should just keep my dosage the same.  I thought that was maybe a bit too high but then they have booked me in to see the midwife on Wednesday so will see what she says.  Thanks what you said put my mind at ease.


----------



## Michelle.Viz (May 7, 2014)

Hi Lara... I had 1 day 3 transfer and honestly believed i was pregnant until probably 2 days ago really...I bugged my DH sooo much after posting on here this morning that we went and got a test..it was a BFN and Im absolutley heartbroken  But what will be will be, I still have to do the test on Wednesday...also, I did the pregnancy test at 11 am this morning so it wasnt my first morning urine...still, Im hopeful but being realistic on my next steps. The problem is that we only have 1 more fertilized embryo as we only got 2 in total so that odds have always been against us- I think that my and my better half instantly were like ' oh its in now- we are pregnant!' but what can we do  My advice is dont do the test until its D-Day as I feel very deflated now. You MUST let me know how you get on with your test!!!!! and fingers crossed you get a  

Its very frustrating as I did everything by the book... im trying not to be angry but its hard when a baby is all you want and your bodys designed to let this happen but something is just not letting it happen for us. Really dont want to think about returning to work- dont want to see anyone- and certainly dont want to go to my friends house tonight to see their 1 week old son  

My mums just called and said she is picking me up for lunch so that will take my mind of it for a couple of hours. Just feel bad on my DH who is heartbroken right at this moment time but having to work  

So God, if you're listening, give me a BFP on 10th June and let me just have tested too early


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear that you're feeling deflated right now.    Trust me, I know exactly how you feel!!  I don't want to get your hopes up or anything, but for a 3 day transfer, two days before OTD really does make a difference.  So I wouldn't lose all hope yet!!  I know its hards not to, and it would have been so lovely to see an early BFP, but hold out until Wednesday and see what happens!  I definitely will be hoping and praying for you!!

I also know how frustrating it is to have felt so pregnant a few days ago, only to feel nothing now, because that is exactly how I feel!!   In some ways, I can't wait for OTD to get here, and in other ways I DON'T want it to get here as at least I still have some hope by now knowing.  The craziness of the 2ww is truly cruel.   I also always think that I'm letting my partner down somehow which makes me feel worse. 

Well, that was a cheery post, wasn't it?!   We are still not out yet.  Fingers crossed for all of us and lots of hugs coming your way. xxx


----------



## Michelle.Viz (May 7, 2014)

Hi Lara

Ive been frantically researching on the internet to see if theres even a slight chance i may test positive on Wed so reading your post made me smile looooads and gave me that little glimmer of hope back so thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!!! 

I totally feel ya when you say you feel torn between not being able to wait for your test day and also the anxiousness of doing the test as in this 2 ww we ARE pregnant mentally - at some point dring IVF, we all feel that gorgeous protective maternal feeling and even if its for just one day feel we are carrying the most precious gift in the world- thats because we are! Its called HOPE!!! That hope can make us or break us and boy does it test us! But do you know what...I am just glad im doing something to help get us closer to having a baby... even if it is to cry over a BFN cos it takes a possibility to be there  I have my chin up and a little smile for the world and one day- I will be a mummy 

Positive thoughts and huge hugs being sent to you Lara      - I will let you know on wed what the outcome is and you must tell me yours too!!!  Enjoy your day sweety and hold out on testing til D-Day!!! xxx


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

What a lovely post!  Thank you Michelle and sending loads of hugs too (Although I can't do the icons for some reason)!!     xxxxx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

hi ladies just a quick post to say otd is today an the clinic confirmed the negative!! not the end of my journey an waiting for consultant apt xx

hope all u ladies in waiting get BFP so prayin for u all xx


----------



## BreeBree (May 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear that lillieb87.  Hope you find the courage for another go and you get your BFP. Huge hug for you


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks breebree congrats on ur positive so happy for u!!

I am already raring an ready to go haha we hav a frostie only the 1 but prayin he is the one!! we named him Olaf!! x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi guys, can I join you! Just had egg collection today so feeling a little sore but surprising well and positive.
We have got 15 eggs so just hoping my mans sperm does it job tonight, as having ICSI. Still don't know whether TX will be Thursday or Saturday yet. Xx


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Lillieb, glad you have a back up frosty! Hoping it's the one for you xx


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

That is terrific news.  I'm always amazed to read of the determination of people like yourself.  We're only our 4th attempt and its already been so difficult.

Very best of luck to you.

My wife and I both have the day off work tomorrow for our OTD.  I feel like heading to bed right now in an effort to stop thinking about it all!


----------



## Michelle.Viz (May 7, 2014)

WOW Pegaroo....miracles really do work! Im over the moon for you sweety   

Utterly inspiring!!! 

Lara...reading back on the post it is VERY apparent Im overwhelmed with emotion...a KFC for lunch has grounded me and all is not over just yet... 

You did make me smile though


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mahek, Gutherie, Dolphin and Lillie - sorry to hear your news. Sending you a massive hug ...  
I hope next time will be lucky for you.

NickyNack - I feel like we are in the same boat. My AMH is less than 2.1 and I was on high dose of Merional yet I got OHSS symptoms. 
I drink 3 - 4 liters of water every day and it seems that everything came back to normal now. I have no symptoms at the moment and it drives me mad!!! I am 8dp3dt feeling quite negative and don't want for OTD to come!!!

Michelle - Don't lose home. I read somewhere about a woman who tested before OTD and got BPN but then done her blood test and got BFP.  

Pegaroo - Congratulations and wishing you healthy 9 months! I really admire your determination. 

twjp - good luck with your testing tomorrow

Welcome Lauren!


----------



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Stressing with the sisters twjp - I love it! Best of luck to you both.

Thanks everyone for the lovely well wishes. And to those testing in next few days - hang in there!!! . Feeling   Life can be cruel yes, but life is life and we should all count our blessings.


----------



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely congratulation messages.

I thought I would pass on some of the lessons learnt that DH & I have realised over the years...

Early testing- don't do it, you are still going to have to keep on those meds until test day and there is nothing more cruel than having a painful needle in the bum if you pretty much know you don't need it. Do test prior to your clinic appointment it leaves you more in control of your day.

Manage your expectations - we are all at best in with 50 /50 chances of success . This is a numbers game, if it doesn't happen this time no reason it can't happen next.

Manage the costs - this journey eats your money. We decided that a baby was what we most wanted so we save every penny knowing that if one round doesn't work we still almost have enough for the next round. If you are going to go trying on forever like me, look to a European clinic , it's a revelation how much money you will save.....my cycles cost no more than £4500 which include travel , hotels, drugs, picsi, emby glue and scratch procedure . 

Think donor eggs -if you are not getting consistently good embys you need to get realistic and think donor. You will grieve a bit for the carbon copy of yourself, but I realised I could keep my imaginary baby in my head or I could work towards a real baby....anyway I have stumpy legs and my donor is 5'7'' , i give my baby the potential gift of reaching the top shelf!!

Don't go mental - try and maintain some normality at home or in life. Try and talk to your partner about things other than fertility. Do engage in 'adult activities'. Try and turn any disappointment or upset into a positive plan for your next steps.

There you go that is a gruelling 17 yrs learning in a nutshell!  Xxxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Girls- some really positive messages of encouragement on here recently, you are all amazing women, well done for staying strong. My OTD is today (16dp5dt) Devastated to get a negative this morning following getting positives every day from 10dpt. 
We will try again, wishing you all the best of luck on your journies xx


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

Dear Lillie and Mrsfw, so sorry to hear about your BFN's.    Its such a difficult answer to get when we want the opposite so much.  Hope that things will look brighter in a few days.  Big hugs to you both xxx

Pegaroo, congratulations on your BFP!!   You must be over the moon.  

Michelle, there is very little that a KFC will not sort out!   Glad you are feeling better and i have everything crossed for you!!!  xxx

AFM, silently going mad over here.  Yesterday I felt all doom and gloom and today I feel all puppies and rainbows.  It is clear that I have gone completely mental.  Carry on.  

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Evening ladies!! 

Crazy times indeed.  Less than 3 days till my blood test.  Did another stupid POAS this morning (late morning) and was not first wee so of course was negative but still bloomin did it.  Waiting now until Friday (7.10am 12 June) - still crazily symptom spotting (thirsty, weeing a lot, feeling tired, very odd heavy feeling in my lower abdomen and feel weird) but of course this could be all normal!!! LOL Christ I'm literally going mad!!  

Mrsfw - sorry to hear your positive is now a negative - what rotten luck.  Big   to you and good luck for next time xxx

Lara, I feel like you are my crazy buddy!!   and OTD buddy? I flip from happy to sad in an hour!! I am feeling a bit psychotic!  

Pegaroo - LOVING your post.  Lots of good stuff to learn there.  I have learnt not to test! Nothing good comes of it


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wolberdoo - I'm glad someone else is going as crazy as I am!!  Yesterday, I was CONVINCED it had not worked (AF pains for most of the day) and was in such a foul mood about it.  I even went through different conversation scenarios in my head of how to prepare DH for it.  Today, I feel like anything is possible and feeling happy and content.  I'm telling you:  madness.  

I also don't think I have ever been so randomly irritable in my life.  Everything irritates me, from the tiniest little thing.  I am cursing out everyone (in my head) over nothing!  Are you jealous?  Don't you wish you know me in real life?  

My official OTD is Thursday (June 11th) and I will of course have everything crossed for you.

Hi Michelle! 

xxx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Lara you cracked me up, I am doing the same. EVERYONE is annoying - of course it's not me! Lol


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lillie and misfu sorry for your BFNs hope you're ok, take some time out and make plans when ready, do what's best for you xx

I've been getting irritated about things too this last few days, hormones I guess! Xx


----------



## Michelle.Viz (May 7, 2014)

Good Morning Gorgeous Girls!!!

Well, did the test this morning and was a  . Whats weird is today I feel pregnant!!! Honestly, my mind plays the weirdest games with me! However, stopped my meds today as Ive gotta be realistic here. I truly feel like Im grieving and am really not ready to go back to rubbish work tomorrow so have just called my doctors as I really feel like I need a little time to recollect myself before going back to the office where there are tooooo many pregnant girls 

Im just waiting for the clinic to call me back as I want to know what the best way forward is...to wait a little or hop straight back on with my next cycle as soon as I can....do any of you know with a frozen embryo whats best to do here?

Also, Ive put on almost a stone in a year and really want to lose as much as I possibly can as Im the heaviest Ive ever been and I feel this is due to my silly brain telling me Im pregnant or due on my period which makes me munch on all the bad stuff!!!

My gorgeous DH is devastated and told me today that he had saved money to give to me so we could buy the best pram and cot if I was pregnant- this tore me apart- hes too lovely and I feel Ive let him down. I told him to keep it to one side as we will need it one day and hopefully sooner rather than later. Really need to look into going private if our final lil frostie doesn't stick and we have decided to go straight to the top specialist on the uk- just need to find out who and where they are!! If anyone knows this, please let me know. Need to give ourselves the best chance now.

Its almost test day for alot of you and I have everything crossed for you all!!! Think strong mummy thoughts and make that lil one stick...sending lots of sticky baby dust to you all   

Hi Lara ... hope you're well today- how are you feeling Any nice symptoms??


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dear Michelle, so so sorry to hear your news.    I know only too well the devastation that comes with news like this.  I also know there are no words that can really comfort you or your DH right now.   

Have you done Immunes testing?  In my opinion, the best of the best in the UK is the ARGC.  Expensive, long waiting lists, but they leave no stone unturned.  Best of luck sweetie as you figure out your next steps.  We'll be thinking of you.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Michelle.Viz (May 7, 2014)

Thank you so much Lara, I do appreciate your words. It is utterly heart wrenching but I want a baby and am ready for the next go with our final snow baby and praying with all my heart it sticks and only unsticks after 9 months!!! I havent done immune testing Lara and have not heard of this so will look this up asap! ARGC... another thing for me to research today! My DH said he doesnt care how much it costs or where in the world it is but he just wants the very best if our next frostie doesnt stick- we are feeling very desperate right now 

How are you feeling Lara- are you ok? any symptoms Im sending you lots and lots of good luck and baby dust and have everything crossed for you now! I will keep popping on to see how you get on   

As for being irritated...I was fuming all the time and everything and everyone was driving me MENTAL!       Even KFC and a cake did not make it subside!!!


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

ARGC are a great clinic!  I would definitely look into getting in with them sooner rather than later. 

I am feeling....confused.  Yesterday I was convinced it hadn't worked.  Today, I don't know.  Symptoms are pretty absent really.  Last time we cycled, I had every symptom in the book and it was BFN.  I keep trying to compare to our successful cycle with our daughter and my brain is playing tricks on me in terms of what I can and cannot remember.  Feeling sad at the thought if it not working.  Feeling excited at the thought that it MAY have worked.  Don't know.  Trying to keep my chin up.  Sometimes succeeding and sometimes not.  Basically, I'm going mad. 

I may go home early today so that can wallow in my madness...in peace.  

Big hugs to you Michelle and to everyone else! xxx


----------



## Michelle.Viz (May 7, 2014)

Lara, you keep those positive thoughts. Every cycle and pregnancy is very different. Today you are PUPO!!!  Enjoy the madness, and keep your chin up girl... Definitely go home early and put your feet up- if you're thinking it, you should do it! If you had lots of symptoms last time got a BFN, then this time might be your lucky break!!!     

Lots of love back and keep me posted


----------



## LS180 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well.

I had my egg collection on 1st june with 15 eggs collected and 9 mature.  Only 6 fertilised and i had 2 embies put back on day 3, which if im honest i was really upset about as I usually manage to get 2 blasts transferred.

This cycle i have had a scratch, and after the  et i have started the predisolone and clexane.

ever since i started the meds after et i am physically exhausted. Sleeping throughout the day and at night. I have no energy to do anything.

has anyone else suffered with this or any other side effects? 

Thanks in advance and baby dust to all

Xx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi LS
Congrats on being PUPO and fingers crossed for you.

I slept for nearly 2 hours every afternoon during my 2ww.  Don't know if it was the drugs (also on clexane and pred) or the relaxation disc.

It could also have been a sign that something was happening in there as I am now 21w pregnant!

Treatment is emotionally and physically exhausting anyway so I would just enjoy the naps when you can.  If your body needs sleep, then let it have sleep  
Turia x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Its been a lonnnnnng time since I've been on here and our little girl is now 15 months old  

Due to having medical treatment (non fertility related) I had to refrain from intercourse for five months (as I refused to go back on pill!!!). 

On the 28th May we had sex for the first and only time and I don't know whether I'm going nuts but think I could be pregnant!! My period is due tomorrow, but I have the same metalic taste in my mouth I had last time and just feel different. However the pregnancy strips still show negative. 

I feel so confused as I don't know if I am being rediculous in thinking I could fall naturally and especially from only having sex once as it took 3 years to have my lg with treatments.

Also since having my lg i've felt quite lonely as my  'friends' have been non existent in our lives and I've only just started feeling confident and social again. My lg is sooooo good, she literally sleeps like a dream and I know we would never be that lucky second time around, lol

sorry for ranting!


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello..

I am on the 2ww of a natural cycle and would really love some buddies to go crazy with    during this part of the journey  

We have been trying for a bubba for many years & although i can get preggas just cant keep hold of them due to my immune issues high nkc which is heartbreaking but need to keep trying as believe i should be a mummy  

luv & babydust to you all

xxx


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Posting this in both threads I've been updating, hope that's okay.

Well unfortunately it wasn't to be again so a 4th failure for us.

Unbelievably hard to stomach as , to be honest, we'd allowed ourselves to believe that this was our time which was silly.  My wife had no signs of anything until around 1:30pm today when she got a bit of blood in her pee which was an obvious bad sign.  The clinic called just an hour later to confirm the negative blood test.

No idea where we go from here.  Will come to terms with this in the coming days and weeks then decide together what to do next.  Really starting to feel this isn't going to happen for us but have to be sure we're ready to accept that before considering any other options for parenthood.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

so sorry twjp


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

So so sorry twjp. .  I know it's devastating.  Hope you both take care of each other and can start thinking of. A plan forward in a few days/weeks. Xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi mejulie40.I'm also in the 2ww.Iv done fet and I'm 1dp5dt.I'm already googling everything.I test on the 21st. When do you test? Xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello.. i test on the 20th hun so we will def go crazy together lol.
seen from your signature you had bad adhesions/scarring like me.
i hate the 2ww wish they could put me to sleep until test day haha.
have you been trying for long

Julie x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sarah13 - is this your 1st cycle? Did you do long or short protocol.. i found the 1st cycle so emotional & googled lots


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

twjp and Michelle - sorry to hear about your BFN. My heart goes out to each and every one of you. 

LS - Welcome ans congratulations on being PUPO! You will say I am crazy but can we pls swap the symptoms? My energy levels are up and down throughout the day and I only sleep few hours at night. Waking up early and cannot go back to sleep  ...


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Iv known for about seven years that I couldn't have children naturally,we had our first ivf cycle last year.I got pregnant but I misscarried.we got three frozen embies and this is our first fet.oh it was a long protocol I did.where are you having treatment? X


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I had FET yesterday (my second time).

I have had few shooting pains in my cervix is this normal??

It was medicated so it is difficult to know if it is the drugs or not!


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

We are with the chelsfield clinic in kent but taken time out to try the natural way for a bit.. had 3 rounds ivf plus tried clomid got preggas but lost them all    Both found it all emotionally hard realised we had stopped smiling or having any fun.. both happier at moment but if no joy will try meds again.


----------



## Mahek (May 23, 2015)

Hiya, 

Today was my OTD, it is definitely a BFN for me and I will now have to wait 6 months before I can start the treatment again , I also need to lose all the weight I have put on in the 2WW, I have eaten like a pig  .

I want to say all the best to the ladies on the 2WW, am   for you all.

Congratulations to all of those who have got their BFP, all the best for pregnancies.


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Mahek, Twjp, so sorry for both of You. I hope You find your way to cope with the result. its just unfair. lots of people have many children they dont even want and we all have to fight and struggle so much to get even one. I really hope the long term outcome will be ok for both of You whatever You decide.  

afm: beta in blood was something over 4000 today so pretty high for 5 weeks exactly. Apart from that feeling tired but happy ( and hungry...). 

xx


----------



## NZHO (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Ladies, today 2dp6dt, on the day of transfer I had intense implantation like cramping and all night and yesterday was the same intense cramping. Then I realised that was prescribed carry on taking doxycycline after ET and I already missed one day, I took doxy yesterday and my cramps become even more intense but in the evening everything suddenly stopped, no blotiness or cramping anymore at all. Last night and this morning no cramping anymore at all. Has anyone had the same? I'm worrying that missing one day of doxy and then taking it made my embryos stop from implanting   best of luck to all ladies on 2ww !!! xx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello lovely ladies

Michelle, I'm so sorry lovely, your post made me tear up, your lovely DH.  Take it easy hun, give yourself some time and do what you feel is right xxx  

TWJP, massive   to you also, it's so cruel.  I hope you can pick yourself up and feel better.  Look after yourselves xxxx

Hey crazy Lara, how are you doing hun? Test day today? Sending you lots of   and   xxxx

Sorry Mahek that it was definately a BFN.  You sound upbeat hun, good luck with your next steps xx

Good luck LS180 - I was also knackered, I think it was more emotional really but the EC does take it out of you and then all the stress of how the embies do and the ET is enough to make you exhausted! Give yourself a break and look after yourself xxx

Cookson and NZHO, I had all manner of weird and wonderful sensations following EC and then ET which came and went.  You can drive yourself crazy analysing them but check with your nurse if you are worried or in a lot of pain  xxx

So, AFM, I got a   this afternoon!!! I am in shock - I have waited so long to get those 2 little lines to show  Both DH and I are over the moon but a little cautious until we get the blood result on Friday.  I can't believe it.  Sat in the loo at work having dashed like a mad women to the chemist this lunchtime as was desperate to test again.  Cried my eyes out for ages, I look terrible but couldn't care less!!


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wilberdoo!!!  That is wonderful news!!!!!     So so happy for you and can't wait to hear about your Beta numbers!  You tested early right?!  Wasn't your OTD on Friday?  Well done!  xxxxxxx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah OTD was Friday 12 early morning.  I tested Wednesday afternoon (am in Oz so in front of you guys).  A day and a bit early but period was due today or tomorrow so not too early


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

That's fab Wilberdoo!!!!   So so pleased for you!  I'm too chicken to test until OTD tomorrow morning (June 11th), and am still swinging hourly between yes it worked and no it didn't!!!  

Enjoy this wonderful feeling!


----------



## Giraffe83 (Dec 2, 2014)

Good morning lovely ladies,

I have not been on here for a week as I am in hospital.  It has been such a comfort to know that you are not alone whilst going through this gruelling process.  I am overwhelmed by the determination and strength you ladies possess.  Some of you having tried for decades and on my first attempt in the midst of the dark days your stories pulled me through.

To all of you who have received BFN this cycle I will be hoping and praying that everything will work out and you find your way through this.  For those of you still waiting to find out hold on in there!

Pegaroo, you are inspirational, to think you tried for so long and now your little miracle has happened. Congratulations, sending you lots of luck for a safe and happy nine months.

In a way, my OHSS, although it would be too far to say it is a blessing, has distracted me from the agony of the wait.  I look heavily pregnant and have been violently sick. The pain has at times been excruciating. 

I just wanted to share with you all my rollercoaster of a day yesterday. My test day!!!  In the morning, I was sent down for a scan and was sat in my wheelchair with my catheter bag in one hand and my sick bowl in the other in a busy waiting room full of happy pregnant woman and their partners and toddlers waiting for that special 12 or 20 week glimpse at their little miracles and I looked around making the assumption that they had all had had it easy and sobbed and sobbed like a mad woman.  During the last three years of secondary infertility I have never once begrudged another pregnancy despite all of my friends from my NCT group getting pregnant with their subsequent children but in that moment I experienced inexplicable jealousy! I felt so awful and looked more pregnant that all of these woman sitting happily with their other halves but my tummy was full of fluid! The staff soon moved me after I started sobbing uncontrollable and looking back probable looked insane and the staff came over and agreed that sitting me there may have been a little insensitive.  The scan showed fluid on my liver and stomach cavity and large cysts on my ovaries.  I wished my pregnant looking belly had shown a beautiful healthy baby but no! My et had only been 8 days previously so that really would have been a miracle! 

I went back up to the ward with the results that my conditioning had deteriorated and once again sobbed.  I was comforted by two woman, one of whom is terminally ill and is planning her funeral and the other who has yesterday had her breast removed, has lost all her hair to chemo and who told me she always wanted children and tried two rounds of ivf 25 years ago even though the odds were well and truly against her and remained childless and it was like a slap in the face.  Yes I felt dreadful and still do, yes I'm in pain and can't eat but whatever the outcome of the pregnancy test I planned to take later that day I had a huge amount to be grateful for.  The lovely nurse came over and asked if we wanted to test now and she took some really gross looking concentrated wee from the catheter tube and disappeared. I could see she was more nervous than me, bless her.  She returned with a test and gave it to me and my husband.  I have been peeing on pregnancy tests for the past three years, my bulk buying of them on the Internet had led to sooo many baby and pregnancy related adverts thanks to those clever cookies that remember your purchases on Amazon and make assumptions that surely by now you are either pregnant or have a small child!  I have been hoping to see that second line for so long now and so I was taken back by the double line result.  It was a BFP!  I am pregnant! I could not believe it. All the pain and sickness seemed to melt away in that moment and my husband and I sobbed this time tears of joy.  The nurse then started crying and she pulled back the curtains and told the other ladies on my ward the news to which they applauded.  

A friend of mine who after four attempts has now adopted two beautiful children described IVF as a rollercoaster and it certainly is just that.  In the space of four weeks I have experienced such polar emotions. It is amazing what our bodies can endure! I am so grateful to all of you for your support.  Now I am just waiting to see if my recipient was also successful.  

Whatever, twists and turns your journey takes you on, know that you are not alone. If it hadn't been for the advise from one of the ladies on this site I may never have sought the medical help for my OHSS and things could have been a lot worse for me.  

I have a huge amount to be grateful for. Xx


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Giraffe, what an amazing story.  Sending you so much love. And of course huge congratulations!   xxxx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my god giraffe that's amazing news!! You poor love the OHSS sounds awful, I had no idea it was like that. I hope you feel much better soon hun and congrats on the bfp xxx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Giraffe - what an emotional story. You got tears rolling down my cheeks. I am so happy for you and your husband. Get very well from the OHSS and huge CONGRATULATIONS to you and your husband. I am so happy for you guys. Have a healthy and happy nine months pregnancy.  This is indeed a testimony and I thank God for you.

Wilderdoo - Well done follow CC. Congratulations dear. Have a healthy and happy nine months pregnancy.

Positive vibes & baby vibes to the rest of you still waiting to test. Enjoy your 2ww.

Sorry, I crashed again.


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

good morning ladies

im 12dp3dt and am having very sharp pains in my side

anyone have these and get a BFP? im so scared to test on Saturday


----------



## Michelle.Viz (May 7, 2014)

Good morning gorgeous girls 

Wilberdoo.....OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS DARLING TO YOU BOTH!!!!     That was a wonderful post to read and Im so very happy for you. You must take it nice and easy now and who cares how you look after crying with news like that...cry all bloody day and just love it sweety!!!  Yes... my DH is too lovely and really is my best mate- hes perfect to me so I think I was more sad for him when I saw his little face after the BFN  but todays a new day and we are hopeful again and planning for the next FET and also getting fit in the meantime cos I dont suit love handles!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry to those who have had BFN- Its very painful...I know that toooo well but hold on to that hope ladies and stay strong 

To all you lucky, lucky girls who got a BFP - CONGRATULATIONS and pass on your baby luck to us will ya!!!   

Some of you dont have long until test day so fingers crossed you get that positive 

Quick question...Im confused and call me stoopid but I just want it clarifying. I had 3det on 28th May and was told by Liverpool Hospital to test on 10th June(today) however, my clinic told me to test yesterday (9th June) so I tested on 9th June and got BFN. Yesterday, after testing I had a little bit of blood but nothing big and it was very dark red and I stopped my meds as advised by my clinic. My question is: when should my test day have been and also, should I have been asked back for a blood test? I thought this was normal procedure to have a blood test afterwards regardless but when I called my clinic they just said they are booking me in for an appointment with the fertility specialist to discuss best options for FET and different meds etc. I  dont whether to test again or not Im assuming it will be a BFN and Im prepared for that but something in the back of my head is nagging me to do a test again- what do you think?


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning ladies. 

I'm not on any treatment currently as my daughter is only 15 months old. 

We had sex once last month and I now feel pregnant. 

I didn't think I could become obsessed like I did when having treatment with our lg, but I really feel like i'm going nuts!! The tests say negative, but I have the metallic taste in my mouth, swollen boobs and bloated. I've also had intense cramping and pulling sensations. 

Could I actually be pregnant and it be too early, or is it wishful thinking and a cruel trick

It took three years for us with treatment to fall with our lg 

Sending you all lots of luck and   x


----------



## Samdog (Jan 16, 2014)

Hiya can I pop on here? Had my 5dt on Monday. My 5 th and hopefully last cycle. Two really good quality ones put back so fingers toes a nd everything else crossed!


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear of all your misscarriages,hopefully this time is your time xx


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm going nuts here too and googling non-stop. I'm 7dpt and did a hpt with a cheap pound land test and it was BFN. But I might have done it wrong so getting my hubby to buy first response and will test again tomorrow morning. My OTD is on Friday. I'm really feeling


----------



## Mango2383 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi ladies, think im out...i stupidly tested today, im 7dp3dt. it was a bfn and i feel so awful. I have like a pulling feeling down below today but ive been taking the utrogestan for 13 days now with this being the first day of symptoms...could i still have a chance of a bfp?


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi mango
7 days is way to early . I had a 3 DT and didn't get ahint of a line until 11 DPT. It can change, I had twinges all the way thru. Yr embie could still be implanting x


----------



## Mango2383 (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks tiredmum3, il hold out a but longer! x


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

I no blackland it drives you mad.7dpt is still early to test so don't be worrying.fingers crossed for you.where are you from? X


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't no what's happened,looks like iv been moved to this thread,so hi peeps xx


----------



## NickyNack (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi all - I'm going to hop back on here if that's ok as am 9pd3dt and really feeling it this week. I'm too scared to test early and defo going to wait till my OTD wed next week - I'm dreading it and in serious knicker watch I feel from now onwards. This 2ww is by far the worst part of this emotional rollacoaster, esp this 2nd week. I have been back at work after time off and feel like a wreck - head banging today, bloated and feel sick - anyone else having similar symptoms   xxx


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

sarah13 said:


> I no blackland it drives you mad.7dpt is still early to test so don't be worrying.fingers crossed for you.where are you from? X


Hi Sarah. I live in the Scottish Borders and go to the Edinburgh clinic. Am I right in saying that if I did my ET on the 3rd of June then I am now 8 dpt (since its just gone midnight)? 
Hi Nicky Nice 2 see u here too. Hope u are feeling better!


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

BFN for us.  Hugs to all.  xxxxx


----------



## anneliese (Jul 21, 2014)

Good morning ladies 😊😊 I can't believe I'm on posting on the 2ww page..!! 
I had egg transfer yesterday with a 4a and 6c 💕 this is my first round of ivf/Icsi...
Decided I'm just going to try and take this 2ww in my stride and at least enjoy that I got this far 💕
Sorry to for the ladies who didn't get there Bfp this time stay strong 💪
And congratulations to the ladies who got there Bfp 😇
Keeping my fingers crossed that they snuggle in tight and safe xxx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes blacksand that's right.hi nickynack,how are you today?lala I'm sorry to hear that.annalise you sound chilled,hope it stays like that for you xx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Lara - so sorry my lovely, I was keeping my fingers crossed for you. How are you doing hun? Xxxx


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

A bit shocked actually.  I had SO MANY symptoms, its not even funny.  I think I would have minded less if I had no symptoms.  Doesn't make sense really but there you have it.  

Hope you are enjoying your good news though.  xxx


----------



## hope89 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi everyone I am 7dp3dt I tested yesterday evening stupidly and it was a negative! Not meant to test to 19th now I am worried sick aaaaaah!


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

HI lara sorry to hear about your bfn
can i ask what symptoms you was having and if you was taking any gel?


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello. I'm just going to jump on here for the first time. I had a transfer this morning. One 4/3 embryo transferred on day three. Going to try and stay positive, the other eggs failed to grow properly so it is just down to this one little fighter.

Hope it is way too early, stay strong and test next week!

Big hugs Lara xxx


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Also just wanted to say that your test day story was amazing Giraffe!


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hope don't worry,it's still really early,try and hold out and test on your otd xx


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

hi ladies my OTD bis saturday and i am going maddddd

should i just test tomorrow will it make much difference??

also my AF has not arrived either good sign

has anyone got a bfn and AF still didnt arrive?


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

congrats on the bfp guys so happy

for those who got bfn sending  

Harvi i got bfn on Monday.....still waiting for af now.....its the drugs that delay it i believe x


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

im so sorry to hear that

hopefully i get a bfp on saturday fingers crossss


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fx for u harvi. I tested a day early so i was in control of myself at the clinic on otd....the result was the same both days xx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hello, I hope you dont mind me joining you on here.  I'm not a profilic poster on this site and I tend to lose my posts.  Meaning I post and then I cant find it again!  

I had a 5dt today at 12 midday.  It is now just coming up to 8pm and I'm feeling really a bit insane in the brain.  With this cycle I got 1 fresh blast and 3 frozen blasts.  The fresh cycle was BFN. 1st FET I got BFP but miscarried at 9 weeks and 3rd FET was BFN.

I know you all know what it's like so it's good to share on here.  I can't bear the disappointment of another BFN and it is driving me a bit crazy.  

I just watched a reassuring video on youtube with Zita West giving sensible advice about what to do and not do.  She basically says eat well, don't drink and smoke and feel free to do gentle exercise for 30 minutes a day, eg walking or gentle yoga.  That's reassuring because frankly I'm worried to fart at the moment in case I stop the implantation.  I know it's nuts.  My logical mind knows that if this embie is a keeper, then unless I start doing something silly like train for a marathon, then it will stick regardless of what I do.  But my worrier brain is making me super self conscious about every little movement. 

2WW is a nightmare!!


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

good evening...
sorry I am sooo tired so just a quick post tonight.

for those who tested early: please try to stay positive! at 10 days it is normal that the POAS is negative! I strongly believe that there is a reason why clinics give You an OTD which is at least 14 days post EC. 

Lara: a bug hug! soo sorry.   have you already planned the next step? for me it always helps to plan ahead....

goodnight ladies


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi ladies, just wanted to jump into this thread. I'm back home from a Greek clinic Serum where we had two perfect 8 cell embryos transferred day 3. I'm now only 4 days passed, another 8 to go... good luck everyone x


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

We had an expanded blastocyst pit back 2 days ago (just) I had some mucusy red bleed very small. I would have thought it was from the transfer however it's just like I had with my son...

It seems early though 2dp 5dt - anyone else gave it this early?
With my son it was 11dp 3dt


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

good morning ladies

my OTD is tomorrow and im scared to take the test ..... just feel like today is the last day i will be pupo and i could never be pregnant in the future if it comes back negative..... does anyone else feel like this


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Afternoon everyone I'm day 7 today of the wait ... Gosh drags so much... We've had many many to go through but feels so different this time as it's been our first isci Cycle.
So scared already feel so connected.
Good luck everyone )))


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for adding me sharry.Harvi I no its hard we have all just gotta try and stay positive.optimistic I'm 4dpt and i can't believe it's only been four days,wtf.I'm off work for two weeks,thought it was for the best,I'm taking it easy but my mind is going crackers.pumpkin your same as me but I test on the 21st, although I will probably do it the day before.lucky rose 2ww is a nightmare but we will get through it together xx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Sarah my test day is 21st feels even more pressure as Father's Day )
I'm also having a couple of weeks, in fact I've actually said the end of the mth, I wanted to give myself sometime if all doesn't go to plan , if it does on best note I'm not going back ))


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi optimistic, how many cycles have you done?  oh yes it is fathers day isn't it.what a fab pressie that would be for our other halves x


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Sarah thiis is our first isci cycle (self funding ).
Transferred 2 good embryos on the 7th.
It would be an amazing Father's Day pressie .... 
Been a long tough journey 5.5 years ttc. X. X


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh so it could be twins.ooh fingers crossed lovely xx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank u ))
It Defo could be but would be happy with 1 )
Not anticipating twins but you never know.

Good luck to you also )
Do you see yourself testing before 21? Tricky isn't it.


----------



## Samdog (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi

out otd is 21st too! We have decided to test the day after so it wont spoil the day if we get a bfn. I hope and pray it will be a BFP.

Lets hope the 2 little embies out back will take!

x

This wait is making me crackers.


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

All the best for tomorrow Harvi.b I know what you mean though - PUPO is good. But a possible BFP is so so much better!!!
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

sarah13 said:


> Thanks for adding me sharry.Harvi I no its hard we have all just gotta try and stay positive.optimistic I'm 4dpt and i can't believe it's only been four days,wtf.I'm off work for two weeks,thought it was for the best,I'm taking it easy but my mind is going crackers.pumpkin your same as me but I test on the 21st, although I will probably do it the day before.lucky rose 2ww is a nightmare but we will get through it together xx


Yes, it would make a fantastic Father's Day xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Samdog ooh your 21st too.I can't wait till the day after,I will defo be doing it day before.I'm going crackers too,how about you pumpkin how you feeling? Good luck for tomoz Harvi xx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Samdog .... A few of us on the 21st )
Your brave to leave it a day but like you say don't wana spoil the day understandable...
I feel for us the2ww been so long already Hehehehe only day 7...


----------



## Samdog (Jan 16, 2014)

Well in August we got a bfn on our wedding anniversary so not spoiling another key date!

hoping for a bfp as I feel very similar to last cycle and I got a bfp.   

Optimistic13 wait until you get a bfp and the  wait for the scan is even worse!

Harvi.b hope you get your dream tomorrow
x


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

Good morning ladies ok so i did the test this morning at 3am couldnt wait and it was a bfp woohooo me and hubby couldnt believe it our dream has come true thank you ladiesss for all you support and wishing everyone else luck xxx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations Harvi. xx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Congratulations harvi b ))


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey Samdog totally undesrstand your reasoning for waiting a day ))
Fingers crossed for u )  x x 
All the progesterone pessaries are throwing it all of for symptoms.


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Big congrats Harvi.b!


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good morning Ladies, 

To all who got BFP - I am so happy for you. Congratulations and wishing you healthy pregnancy!!!  

To all who got BPN - So sorry to hear your news. Don't lose hope it will happen for you next time.    

NickyNack - how are you doing? Do you still getting nasty symptoms? 

AFM I have not been posted for few days as I was feeling very low. I am much better now. Yesterday I had awful AF pains but did not bleed or spot. Surprisingly this made me less anxious and more positive. My OTD is in 2 days but I am planning to test tomorrow.


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Fingers crossed mariposa15 ))) x


----------



## Giraffe83 (Dec 2, 2014)

Harvi, a huge congratulations!  

Unfortunately I am still in hospital (one week now) with OHSS. I have my positive test to keep me going!  It is hard though. Goodness me I have never felt so ill.  I have swelling in my legs and my tummy looks like I am heavily pregnant.  I have fluid on my lungs and poor liver function so they think I will be in for a while.  It feels like the injections will never end! 

Has anyone else ever experienced this?  Any advise welcome.

Xxx


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Harvi - Yes!!!     




Mariposa - this whole journey is so so hard. Really hope your result is good in 2 days. xxx


----------



## hopeoneday1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi ladies. 
I am 6dpt with 2x 5 day blasts. I haven't had any symptoms for the whole week and today got a bleed. It's not AF, there's no pain or cramps. Like an idiot I took a poas test and it was BFN. I'm just in tears thinking it hadn't worked. It is my first ivf. 
My questions were do you think I tested too early? And do you think the bleed is implantation or no?
Just needed a few words from other ladies.
Thank you so much 😢😢


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hopeomeday .... Hey try not to worry or get upset ))
I know it's so tough...
It could be wrong ...
It's still to early to give accurate reading ... Healthcare professionals do insist you try not to test as you get false reading... Although it's so hard wait and see )).  X x x
Try not to loose hope lovely .... Fingers crossed for implantation bleed for little ones on their journey ))))


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Get well soon giraffe83 )
Sorry to hear your poorly  xx 
Hope you can return hime soon .... 
Congratulations on your bfp ))))


----------



## hopeoneday1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank You optismitic
I know your right. Thank you for your words. 
Where I work we see alot of people from all walks of life and lately was someone similar age who got pregnant "accidentally" and is looking for a termination. I was so cross I couldnt hold it in. At the same time theres people on this forum who are going through such hardship to get pregnant. 
It isnt fair. 

Thank you again for your kind words. Im going to muster up the courage and hold out till thursday will be 12days past transfer the day clinic want me to test


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mariposa not long for you good luck chick.giraffe iv never had ohss it's sounds horrible,congrats on your bfp tho. Hopeoneday it is early for you to test and it's possible that the bleed could be implantation. Stay positive sugar xx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey ...it's a tough journey, a real rollercoaster ride ))
It's certainly unfair ..
I understand what you mean after the years of ttc its made me very bitter, I don't like how it's made me feel.
I hate the jealous feelings.
I question all the time why them , why not me , what did I do wrong, etc etc ... Can't justify it 
We are going to be aunty and uncle we just found out ... I'm trying to be happy but I can't bring myself to be ok with it, it's all I want. 
It just felt like the worst news .
I hate myself for feeling like this but I just can't help it .. (It's just not like me )

We just had icsi treatment I had the transfer on 7/6/15...  2 embryos  Test day for us is 14 days later 21st.

Stay positive ... I feel it's just implantation which is a fab sign ))
Keep smiling good luck.


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for your support ladies

hopeoneday1 - Optimistic is right, you have tested too early. Don't lose hope, it may still happen for you!

Giraffe - hope you feel better soon 

Optimistic - I feel the same about being an auntie. Life is sooooo not fair!!!


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey ladies, sorry for rings bit AWOL.

Optimistic, love the name   it's very hard when family/friends announce pregnancies or being around babies. I've found it easier the longer we've been dealing with infertility and since starting IVF as I feel a bit more in control.  Good luck for 21 lovely!    

Giraffe still can't believe how poorly you are, get better soon Hun xxxx

Hopeful, big hugs love. Of course you couldn't keep it in, people like that make me mad   But, I try to understand as they are in a different situation - who am I to judge? Doesn't stop me tho   testing early is frowned upon but it made me feel more in control. Thought I'd share my craziness. I tested on 4dp 5dt (twice!) damn those value packs  , then 6dp 5dt, then 8dp 5dt and all were negative. I then tested in the afternoon of 9dpt and it was positive, and I had it confirmed via a blood test on 11dpt. I was due my period on 9dpt or 10dpt so waiting till then really helped. I felt really sick on 10dpt so think the hormones kicked in. Stay positive lovely xx

Harvi - yay!! Congrats! Awesome news     

Mariposa good luck for your test and glad you're feeling better! XXXX   

Samdog - good luck to you too     Xx

Hey to everyone else! Next step for us is an early 7 week scan on 30 June xxx


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 

It is game over for me   I have tested this morning and got    None of my little ones survived ...


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry Mariposa xxxxx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Sorry Mariposa xx


----------



## Samdog (Jan 16, 2014)

Mariposa so sorry. x 

Hope the rest of you are still hanging in there!

I am sure I had a few brown spots in my knickers yesterday.  I hope and pray that they are implanting.  HAve anyof you ladies suffered acne spots whilst on this?

x


----------



## hopeoneday1 (Mar 28, 2014)

mariposa i am so sorry for your BFN. I pray and truely hope you take some time to yourself recover and come back with an action plan. It is all a numbers game. I am soo sorry. xxx


----------



## hopeoneday1 (Mar 28, 2014)

WILDERBOO- Thank you for your kind words. It really helps with all this panic confusion emotional roller coaster. 
Congrats on the BFP and hope all goes well with the scan 

Just out of question so when you got a BFP you arrange blood tests to see bhcg which shouldbe rising right? Also for what week should  arrange first scan then?


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Mariposa    I'm very sorry to hear of your result.  

It may be too soon to think about but are you going to give yourself a break and try again?


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey hopeoneday
My clinic gave me the date for my OTD and the blood test the day of egg collection and confirmed it the day after ET. They called me with the blood test result on OTD and then called me back with a scan day and time. I'm at a private clinic in Sydney so don't know if it's different to where you are.
My scan is an about 6.5 weeks. It should be 7 but they squeezed me in before my lovely doc goes on hols. They measure the weeks from the first day of your last period apparently so will actually be just under 5 weeks since ET and fertilisation. Am a bit apprehensive about the scan but fingers crossed!


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Mariposa (( really sorry for your news lovely take cAre , hope you and oh are together today for each other .... Etc. Cuddles x x x


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks wilberdoo )) congratulations on your bfp )) 
Hard testing early isn't not giving in.
We may test 19/20 but test day is 21st... 
Can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey Samdog I've been quite spotty, but I'm putting it down to the progesterone pessaries I'm on giving me all pmt symptons.
Last few days getting periodical stabbing down below, until late last night then lots of little stabbing pains. (I hope this is a good sign)... No spotting yet for me. 
Boobs also been terrible since first day of pessaries. X


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi ladies can I join you?

I'm 4dp 5dt and I have pinching pains down below. Hoping it's implantation?! It also could he my imagination but my boobs are getting sore (I had this last time too) Don't you hate this 2ww! Do you think the timing is right from a 5dt? 

My otd is 23rd
Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi yoga

It deffo sounds like implantation, the Times right. Good luck x


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks pumpkin - just hoping it's not the progesterone. 

I see you had 2 8 cell 3dt - eek exciting. My little boy was an 8 cell day 3. Good luck xx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi yoga )) I'm feeling the same although mine is more of stabbing pain down below, boobs been bad since starting progesterone,  throws it all off... 
I wasn't sure if there is any ovulation under fertility treatment, as I was taking burselin spray to stop ovulation for a mth. ( it's all chemically controlled) my day is 21st.
Good luck


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Really? That gives me so much hope. Bless your little miracle. I'm feeling positive this time as we had low stims, just ivf, perfect embryos, hysto before hand, New drug ptotocol, me not working and less stress cycling in Greece...

Where did you cycle yoga? X


----------



## anneliese (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi ladies just wondering if anyone knows if these dam cyclogest I'm on (400mg 3 times a day) causes achey legs it's like when you were little and got growing pains but no as bad 😒 thank you xxx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey annaliese )
I'm glad not just me got achey legs (thighs).
I'm also on 400 cyclogest.
I'm guessing this is the cause hard to know causing me a lot of pmt also.


----------



## anneliese (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi optimistic pleased I'm not alone it started yesterday I had day 3 transfer on Wednesday, and by last night it was horrible my legs were hot and my feet were on fire and it's starting again today..!! Wouldn't mind but having hot feet angers me at the best of times 🙊 also getting a flushed face every couple of hours much to my partners amusement I must say... Must be them dam pesseries xxx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

anneliese said:


> Hi optimistic pleased I'm not alone it started yesterday I had day 3 transfer on Wednesday, and by last night it was horrible my legs were hot and my feet were on fire and it's starting again today..!! Wouldn't mind but having hot feet angers me at the best of times &#128586; also getting a flushed face every couple of hours much to my partners amusement I must say... Must be them dam pesseries xxx


Tricky isn't it ... If your finding it to much or need more advice call the clinic who did your treatment )
Sounds like hot flushes.
Not sure about the hot feet , must be itchy and annoying for u, maybe try some really cool moisturiser or bag of peas .. Poor u x x  

Mine is like dull achy legs like I've been exercising but been doing nothing.
Getting pmt ... Spots, sore boobs, irritable, tearful, stabbing pain in Vagina happening more and more.
Few little odd pains in right area.
But most of my pain since ec has been on the right,still feels a tad bit tender. I had 15 follicles.
Gotta wait a week today for tests.
I can do it earlier I guess with first response but with pessaries / treatment can get false readings so don't feel I can put myself through it .
Already dreading the test...


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm dredding testing optimistic. Last time I had really sore boobs and this time I have nothing.the only thing I have is lower back ache which is probably because I'm sat on my **** all the time.I'm trying to stay positive but it's starting to dwindle x


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey Sarah my positivity is also on the dwindle too(
I just keep saying I wish I could see a sign to say it's worked.
It's really tough, I guess what we are feeling is natural, it's a tough wait.
I feel like I'm starting to brace myself for the fall ( although I hope and pray it's worked )
I'm also sat around doing not a lot.
Ps the ass sign made me laugh heheh ))


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Mariposa I'm so sorry for your BFN. Was this your first round of tx? I remember my first round being a BFN being such a horrible blow. Take care of yourself now and try to remember the good bits of treatment - you got all the way to PUPO which is amazing. Hopefully your BFP is around the corner xxx


Samdog. Spotting is so often a positive sign for pg but it is so so scary. I hope you have a clear day today and hopefully that means impantation, which is exciting! I've had TERRIBLE acne during this tx. I've had adult acne for ages which has only got better in the last few months. And now with all this hormone craziness... It is mostly on my back so at least it is hidden but really red and sore.


yoga - I'm getting weird sensations and just my tummy muscles feel weird. I don't think it means anything for me, I'm probably just being oversensitive. I do think twinges and pains are a good sign though. Sore boobs is good though - sounding very positive!!


pumpkin - my girl was an 8 cell 3dt too.  xxx


sarah and optimistic - pma for both of you


----------



## Samdog (Jan 16, 2014)

I suffer from Acne rosacea wildflower. both my BFP it cleared up near OTD but hasn't done as of yet. hoping its  the mega amount of hormones. I know each time is diff but no matter what you say you always symptom spot!



I have been completely clear today so finger, toes (doggy paws- even if he doesn't want to!) crossed.


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanku wildflower ))


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Wildflower, I can't get enough of these positive stories... Good luck with your cycle! X


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

wilberdoo, Sarah13, Samdog hopeoneday1, lucky rose, optimistic, and wildflower - thank you for your kind words. 

wildflower - yes this is my first time, heartbroken and very tearful all day, still cannot believe it's over. Got to do bloods tomorrow. 
It will take me some time but I know I will pick up the pieces and get ready for another round. And yes, I was so surprised that I got so far, 
I was dreading that my cycle can be cancelled at any time. My clinic initially did not want to go ahead and they said that I won't respond to drugs. But they were wrong!!!


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

That's brilliant then Mariposa. You should feel chuffed that your body beat expectations. I hope you are able to do another round of treatment. 
Get yourself some treats and lots of tissues in for the today. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi ladies hope everyone is having a good evening i had a quick question how do i work out my due date


----------



## Samdog (Jan 16, 2014)

google ivf pregnancy calculator

they should ask for your egg collection day. it'll work it out from there.

x


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Harvi.b said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is having a good evening i had a quick question how do i work out my due date


Lots of online calculators ones that count from last period also Ivf ones that count from egg collection ))


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Check out the main home page on here, there's a calendar x


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone as good as they can be.

This tww is killing me!! Test date is Thursday.

Been having a lot of cramps and am 6dp5dFET. not sure if this is normal or not.


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Cookson good luck for thurs. ) the 2ww is torture


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ladies youre right this 2ww is torture!

Cookson - not long until you test now! I am also having cramps...

Hi Wildflower I hope these pinching feeling are good luck. I also have a straining feeling like I've pulled a muscle but that comes and goes and I havent had it all evening 

Optimistic my legs are achey too - its ahrd to know what it the progesterone. Im taking 4 200mg a day. I usually take Utrogestan as part of my regualer HRT and not really get these symptons - but I guess I take a much lower dosage then

Puimkin we are having treatment at CARE. How about you?

Anyone else at Care?

Wishing everyone a peaceful night x


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Congrats to all the ladies who have had BFP results, and wishing all those still waiting lots of luck. 
My test day was Thursday and I got a BFP, trying to be cautious at the moment because of my history but trying to be positive too and not stress too much! 
Also thinking of you ladies who have not had good results and fingers crossed that next time will be lucky for you guys, no one can know what going through this emotional roller coaster is like unless you have been on it. 
Sending hugs to you all xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cookson goodluck for Thursday.pinkchick massive congrats to you love.yoga I'm having treatment at care sheffield x


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Morning Ladies,

I hope you are all bearing up with the waiting strain!!

*Sharry*, I wonder if you could add me to the list, my OTD is 26th June. 

*Pinkchick* congratulations, that's lovely that you got a BFP, you must be over the moon. I know what you mean about wanting to rein in the optimism but it's difficult isn't it.
*
Yoga31*. I'm with Care in northampton. Which on are you with?

As for me. I'm only 4 days post transfer, but yesterday evening I was feeling convinced I was preg. I've got sore boobs, feeling nauseous, hot and crampy. But as you all know, this could all be medication side effects. So I'm trying not to get ahead of myself. I've been here before and had to face that crashing disappointment of a BFN after thinking it had worked, so I'm trying not to lose my head.

I had to work a bit over the weekend. I know that the advice is to take it very easy for a couple of weeks. But the truth is I had to work and actually I felt better for the distraction of it. I would probably go completely doo lally if I was sitting at home watching the minutes tick by.

One very nice lady consultant once told me after the transfer to just get on with life as per normal. She basically said that provided I'm not training for a marathon, going to work and getting on with life as normal would be fine. It makes a lot of sense to me. But it doesn't stop me doing crazing things like googling whether tight jeans can stop implantation!!

It does make it a bit easier knowing I can off load on here.

Good luck to all of you


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Congratulations pink chick )) 

Good luck lucky rose )

My treatment is at bcrm Bristol but travel 90miles.

Another day everyone )) hope everyone doing well. Xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Congratulations pink chick! 

lucky rose we are at care northampton too!!


----------



## wysey (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all hanging in there - I am about to be carted off with the little men in white coats!!  

My official test date is this Wed - I have been mostly OK with the 2WW - work has distracted me but it's at night that I start thinking all sorts! It really is some kind of mental torture! Anyway - I have been really sore all weekend - like my AF is coming at any point (which has led to many trips to the loo to check) but nothing as yet.  I promised I wouldn't test early but I gave in this morning - and I think I've just made things a whole lot worse!!  

I did a cheap Tesco test - there was the faintest of lines - I could quite possibly be imagining the line though it was that faint!  Then I did a digital one - and that said "pregnant 1-2wks" - and now I'm freaking out.  I'm sure I read somewhere that the digital ones can give false readings due to the drugs we've been taking? Is that right? I had my booster over two weeks ago so don't think that will still be in my system but what about the pessaries - could that be causing a false reading?  Argh! I guess I'll find out on Wed when I do the hospital test.....

Sorry for the rambling....I could kick myself for testing early!!  

xx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hi Yoga, I like the guys at Care, they have all been very kind.  One of the nurses was so nice to me on the day of my transfer that I almost cried.  Anyway.  My OTD is just a few days after yours on the 26th.  Seems like a long wait.  I definitely wont be patient enough to wait.  There is no point in pretending that I'm not going to test early!!


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey wysey try not to worry )
Maybe tomorrow re test again with a test that's not digital if they throw it off.
Or just hold out til wed )) 
Or re test wed if your test date.
Our test date is sun but ours is to be tested at home with a test.
Amazing news fingers crossed for you bfp.
Poor you  xx


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats Pinkchick, you must be both over the moon  

Yoga, I had treatment abroad at Serum in Greece.

Wysey, you could always get bloods done on OTD then you'll know for sure.? Good luck x


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wysey  I tested two days early on a digital clear blue last time and it was positive and still was on otd so fingers crossed for you.you could try a first response,they are meant for testing early.the shot should be out of your system by now too xx


----------



## HappyRabbit (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey ladies, i had posted a question here about a week ago asking if anyone had bfp without any symptoms of implantation...
My ET was on 1st of June and I've done early hpt on 8th of June which to my surprise came back positive!
My happiness didn't last long though. On weekend, i.e 13/14 june I started to have pain in my left abdominal area. Im waiting for a scan tomorrow and its suspected ectopic!  im soooo crashed, i have a glimmer of hope still but deep down i know what would be th outcome of tomorrow's visit to the clinic ((
This is really tough! ((


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

So sorry your having a rough time happy rabbit 
Hope your ok xxx 
try stay positive everything could be ok xxxxx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Rabbit, I feel for you.  That sucks    This is one hell of a journey.  Sending out lots of luck to you for the scan.  

Wysey - it sounds pretty good to me, I don't really know anything about the impact of the trigger medication, (it's not part of my protocol) so I'm speaking from a position of complete ignorance, but I would have thought that if you were just 3 days away from your OTD that you would have been ok?  

As for me, I'm also going a bit nuts.  I'm only 4 days post transfer and because I've been feeling sick I tested early.  Last time I got preg, I got a BFP on day 5, so I thought I'd try early.  Anyway it was negative today which bummed me out.  I know it's a bit mad because it's so early, but I'm now thinking that my symptoms are all part of the medication.  I'm dreading getting a BFN this time round.  I'm not sure I could handle the disappointment.

Poor little embie.  If it is still in there, I'm putting a lot of pressure on the bean to make itself known early.  I need to chill out not just for my sake, but for the sake of the poor embie.  

I'm feeling super nutty though.


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Great news PinkChick it sounds like you have some good meds to sort out any issues you have so I hope for you this is the one xxx


CARE seem so good, friends of ours got their miracle baby from CARE after many many rounds of ivf elsewhere. We've gone local though!


lucky_rose - I know what you mean. I get moments where I think I might be a bit nauseous and I get all hopefull. And then other times (like right now) I feel just totally normal so I don't know what to think. It is sending me a little crazy. 
I hope you feel ok about the negative test. It really is SO early! So don't feel down. I think that is my issue with early testing - fab when you get an early faint line bt so upsetting when that second line doesn't appear. But seriously, day 4!! 
I think we had ET on the same day, I'm 4dpt too xx


wysey - Sounds like a definate positive to me. Good news!!! I've never heard that about digital tests. I think you can get a false positive very early that comes from the trigger shot hormones, but two days before OTD should be a real true proper positive. 


Oh no HappyRabbit that is just awful. Is the pain really bad? I really hope for you that it is not ectopic. If it is I'm so sorry that is just gutting. Please take comfort from this horrible sitation that you CAN get pregnant and you will again in the future xxx


I keep on getting really bad tummy muscle pains when I move in a strange way, as if I've pulled a muscle or something. I don't understand at all, it doesn't seem related to af or possible pregnancy.


all the best everyone x


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Oh dear I'm really not coping with this well at all.  I need some help I think.

This is the 8th 2WW that I have been through and this one is by far the worst.  I feel absolutely awful.  I'm so sorry to wail on, but I was feeling so mental when I got home from work that I wanted to punch the wall.  I sat on my bed and just sobbed.  I now have no nausea and I'm convinced that it hasn't worked.

I'm going out of my mind.  I get cramps and I think, ah, great, a sign.  And then I go straight to imagining getting a BFN and feeling so angry and disappointed that it hasn't worked again.  

I'm so sorry I can't be more positive and I hope you don't want me to shut the f' up.  It's just that there really isnt any other place I can talk about this stuff.  If someone hasn't gone through this hell they really don't understand.  

A very well meaning friend of mine said she knew what I was going through because it had taken her 3 months to get pregnant naturally with her boyfriend.  I know she meant well, but really, it is not the same thing.  I feel like my poor spirit is being stretched out on a wrack in a torture chamber.  

I keep thinking that if it doesn't work I don't think I can put myself through this again.  But I probably will, right?  

I actually feel like I'm losing my little old marbles.  I wish I could just be put to sleep for two weeks and then brought around and told the results when it's all a fait accompli.  

Please tell me that someone else is feeling as mad as me?  

(Oh yeah, and hello Wildflower - nice to know we have the same OTD x)


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Lucky Rose, Everything you have described is totally normal and I'm sure that everybody on here has had similar feelings-your not going mad, it's just the 2ww is horrendous and total mental torture. I said after egg transfer at the clinic this time-right just sedate me for the next 2 weeks! 
Your right when you say that unless you have been through it you have no idea what it's like, your friend can in no way compare her situation to yours, although she probably was trying to help, it's annoying when people think they know what your going through but have no idea. 
Also remember your hormones are all over the place too, that added into the mix is never good! 
Sending you hugs and lots of positive vibes for your outcome day.  Xx


----------



## Spudgun (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello all. I have joined you in the 2ww  Best of luck to everyone. 

We had two embryos transferred at day 3 today. We are to take an extra hCG shot on Thursday this week (1500). Is this normal? I don't remember doing it last time. It has messed up my plans to test a couple of days early as I have no idea when the hCG will be out my system. Has anyone else had to have an extra shot and did you test early with accurate results?


----------



## hopeoneday1 (Mar 28, 2014)

lucky rose.. please try to stay calm. its easy said than done. Im also in the panic boat like you.. looking at every symptom/cramp/ bleed. 
No hun i wouldnt want u to feel shut the f up.. this is the place for you anf for us to vent out share and have shoulders for each other. your right no one else will understand unless you go through it. I really hope you feel better, you need to try and shake off the negative and shower in a bit of positive. 



AFM  on saturday which was my 7dpt5dt  I had a little bleed and like an idiot I did a poas test which came up with a faint positive line in a first response test. I like an idiot again... retested today but the positive line was definitely lighter than the last preg test.  
I'm bracing my self for Thursday which is 12dpt OTD for a BFN. 
I think it will be a BFN as the line today was lighter than Saturdays. 
Has anyone else had this?


----------



## NickyNack (Mar 1, 2015)

So sorry Mariposa, hope you take care and look sfter yourself - my OTD is tomorrow and started with 
brown blood last night so thinking I'm going to have a BFN tomorrow too. Feel scared about testing and half tempted to do it now but got to go to work today and wouldn't be able to face it with a negative result. Feel v anxious and absolutely gutted x


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nickynac the brown blood maybe old blood,stay strong.luckyrose everyone understands what your going through on here,that's what everyone is here for,to give each other support,so you can moan on all you like lovely.Hopeoneday my fingers are crossed for you.welcome spudgun I can't help with your question but I'm sure someone will come along who can xx


----------



## Scabigail (Sep 26, 2011)

I am now in the middle of my 2ww in IVF cycle #5. I have had an 18month break since my last cycle, I actually swore I was not going to have anymore treatment yet here we are! The cyclogest symptoms have been slightly different during each cycle but for each of them I couldn't stop eating and put on nearly a stone in each cycle. None of these cycles worked. However, this time I have gone off food completely. I am still managing to eat a bit and do get hungry but there is just nothing I want to eat and have actually lost weight. I am not feeling particularly nauseous but then thought of eating does nothing for me at all. Also, I used to drink bucket loads of decaf coffee (my favourite drink) but now I cant bear the thought of it and have had to switch to tea.

Does this sound normal? Should I be worried about the weight loss? The only other symptom I am experiencing is a tiny bit of breast tenderness and i'm a bit more tired than normal.


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi ladies quick wuestion went toilet and had a bit of light brown on my pants ?? Sorry for tmi


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Spudgun said:


> Hello all. I have joined you in the 2ww  Best of luck to everyone.
> 
> We had two embryos transferred at day 3 today. We are to take an extra hCG shot on Thursday this week (1500). Is this normal? I don't remember doing it last time. It has messed up my plans to test a couple of days early as I have no idea when the hCG will be out my system. Has anyone else had to have an extra shot and did you test early with accurate results?


Hi, I've had three hcg shots after transfer with a day gap in between. Was told to do bloods at the end not poas for result. I cycled abroad x


----------



## Spudgun (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Pumpkin. I hadn't heard of it before so good to know it isn't completely unusual to get an extra hCG shot. 

This two week wait is really difficult :-/


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

I know, it's a mental killer! Think the hcg tricks your body into thinking it's pregnant. Best of luck, when's your test date? X


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

lucky_rose - I really hope you are feeling better today. It sounds like you need to get signed off work asap and try to calm down and ease the pressue you are putting on yourself. Please feel free to rant here but you need to get help in the real world too - this is so tough! xxx


Spudgun congrats on being PUPO! I've never heard of the hcg shot - you learn something new every day!


NickyNack - how has today been?? Spotting is completely fine and can be a good sign. Try to keep positive and I would wait if I would you (a false negative right now might really be upsetting) - it just depends on what you feel you can handle. Really hoping for you xxx


Scabigail - sorry no useful advice but I reckon just take it as a positive sign and be happy 


Harvi.b - spotting is a symptom of pregnancy unfortunately so don't worry too much, just keep an eye on it xxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi guys, not really been on here much as not been too bad as been feeling a little poorly, bloated tummy, sore boobs so just not felt like doing anything. Today I'm feeling better but now feeling very negative about the situation, we had 3dt on 11/6 so testing tues.
I feel like I want to test Saturday is this too early.  
I am forever googling stuff on the Internet and symptom watching!! 
Xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Lauren sorry to hear you have been feeling crappy.sat probably is early to test but I understand why you want to.I'm 9dp5dt and so tempted to test I'm just too scared to.my test day is Sunday but think I will do it Friday.where do you have treatment Lauren? X


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

We are at the Leicester fertility center. 
Where are you Sarah?
I have had a headache too now since last night!!
These are the best embryos we have ever had put back so it's our best chance yet. 
How are you finding this 2ww is it your first time? Xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Lauren I'm at care sheffield.we did our first fresh cycle last year,I got pregnant but I misscarried. This is our first fet and we have two more frozen.this 2ww has drove me mad,everyday I'm holding myself back from testing it's so hard xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish we had some frozen, we had 15 mature eggs, 11 fertilised, 3 doing really well, we ended up having a day 3 TF as one had faded a little, so had a top quality 8cell embryo and 6 cell good one.  They decided to take the other 9 to blast, 7 of them reached blast and one had started to hatch (so of the 3, 2 were TF so hoping they are doing well!) but none were good enough to freeze, I don't really understand why they did this surely it would of been better to freeze 7 and have a few FET's!! 
X


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hello ladies

I'm glad to say I'm feeling much less crazy than I did last time I posted.  That was intense.  But I feel better.  I actually got a faint BFP yesterday and a sligthly darker one today, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  I had a blighted ovum and a chemical pregnancy before, so I'm trying not to get too carried away with myself.

I wanted to say thanks to Wildflower, Pinkchick, Hopeoneday and Sarah 13 for your helpful and supportive comments.  It really does help to know that you lovely ladies know exactly what this is like.  Thank you  

Nicky Nack - Good luck with with the OTD.  I think it's today?  

Pink chick, I'm wondering how you are doing?

And Spudgun.  I'm afraid I can't say anything helpful about the HCG shot, I've never had one.  I'm on cyclogest instead.  

Anyway, like I say I'm feeling cautiously optimistic.  I think I may feel a bit more confident if I get to the day that my period would be due to start, which I think is in 4 days.  I will have to check my diary.  My cycle is normally quite short, like about 26 days usually.

Thinking of you all


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Lucky rose, really glad your feeling a bit more positive and really hope you start to see darker lines over the next few days. Thanks for asking for me, I'm ok although still trying not to get excited and keeping my feet on the ground. 
Nicky Nack, if it's your outcome day today really hope it goes well, sending lots of positive vibes your way. 
Hi to the rest of you ladies too xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sounds positive Lucky-rose, how many days are you?
I too have had 2 chemical pg so I understand how you feel xx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hi!

Yes, Pink chick, trying to be positive whilst keeping your feet on the ground is a very tricky balance.  I know it's good to rest up during these times, but I'm glad I'm working so I can distract myself.  I really wish you loads of luck  

Thanks for your message Lauren.  Sorry to hear you have had chemical pregs as well.  They are a bit of a mind blower aren't they.  I'm only 6dp5dt, so it's early days for me.  Fingers crossed.  How are you doing?

Rx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi lucky rose - I am 6dp3dt testing Tuesday. Trying so hard not to test and symptom watching all the time! I am at home and have just been chilling went out the house for lunch for 45 mins yesterday for the first time! I have been a couch potato for the whole thing and I may have started a online shopping addiction!!
When did you start testing? Xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ladies I caved and tested.it's a bfp.I did a really cheap test and got a really faint line,so I did a clear blue digital and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks.xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

I meant Bfp   xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sarah that's great news, when are you due to go for your bloods? Xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

They don't do bloods at mine.xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok so do you just keep testing. And then go to your doctors. 
Exciting start though xx


----------



## wysey (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Well - it's certainly been an eventful morning!  

As you know - I tested on Monday and got the positive with the clear blue digital - I tested yesterday with a non digital clear blue and got a positive also....and then I did the hospital test this morning (today is my official test date) - I got a faint line - it wasn't as strong as the control line but the documentation said as long as there was a line (no matter how faint) it means a positive BUT that I should re-test in 48 hours - so I called the nurses @ GRI to see if I was to get another one of their tests and they told me just to do a shop bought test on Friday....so actually, I don't even know if I'm pregnant or not...it is SOOOOO frustrating...I could cry.  This is just like mental torture!

My stomach is killing me with "period like pains" - I would have been due a period this weekend so I guess by the end of this weekend, I should know either way whether I am pregnant or not.....it's dragging in!!!  

Sorry for the whinging! 

xx


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Wysey you are definitely pregnant! ANY line means a positive which means preggers. Congrats!!!


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lauren I will keep testing until otd,then if still positive I ring my clinic to let them no,then wait for my early scan,if it's viable I go to my doctors,Wysey I agree with wildflower you defo pregnant xx


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

congrats sarah you are around the same time as me i did a clear blue digital last saturday and got 1-2 weeks
how have you been feeling
my stomach is showing a lil hoping people dont recongise yet at work :S

got my scan on the 2nd of july.


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm feeling good Harvi.my stomach is really bloated from the pessaries. My otd isn't while Sunday,will phone clinic Monday for my scan.xx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Congratulations Sarah on your bfp ))))


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Congratulating wysey sounds like a bfp )))


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Finding the 2ww a real trial :/ 
Up and down like a yo yo symptoms all over the place... 
Thinking of everyone. X x


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks optimistic xx


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

sarah make sure you go onto the nhs website of what not to eat as advised by my nurse.


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Wysey remember that different tests detect different levels of HCG, the hospital ones will be cheapies and will need more to detect a strong line. The fact you have showed on a digital and other tests is really positive but the clinic probably just want to make sure. I know how frustrating it is though when you just need to know for sure. I found the first response tests and clear blue + we're really good and showed up straight away and when I tested a few days later could see the line was darker so try stick to the same brand of tests. 
Congrats to you too Sarah xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks pinkchick.cheers Harvi,I already no what I can't have,iv been good since I had my transfer xx


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

lucky_rose - so glad to hear you are feeling better and got a positive test (i guess feeling better is because of that a bit?!)

great news on your early bfp sarah!! x 

harvi.b - wow early show! I know it does happen to some people. I am pretty bloated too.

optimistic - arg. I hope you are feeling ok this evening. When is your otd?

I am fine but then suddenly get a panic attack when I think I might be bleeding! It is usually just the weird sensation from the pessaries but I've also started to panic when needing the loo for a no.2  (sorry tmi)

I'm in a quandary about testing early. I'd love to but don't want to pop my pupo bubble with a negative test. Anyone got any cheapo test brands they think are good? In fact, there should be a thread for that somewhere shouldn't there....


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks wildflower.I got some cheap ones from asda,two for a quid.xx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey wildflower... My test day is 21st Sunday...
Trying to stay positive ... Pessary symptons changing think they are starting to sink in, not reacting the same. Body adjusting.
All so conflicting ... Google and forums driving me mad.
Heheheh
I feel torn to test early so scared of fears coming true.
But would like relief of knowing .
In the drawer I have a packet of 2 clear blue, and pack of asda cheapies.
Considering buying the digital version but if a bfp it should show ))
I totally get you the number 2 situation was awful (
All back to normal now , bloating subsided.
It's the vivid dreams ... Last night was twins and my family dog dying . X x


----------



## Spudgun (Jun 30, 2010)

pumpkin1975 said:


> I know, it's a mental killer! Think the hcg tricks your body into thinking it's pregnant. Best of luck, when's your test date? X


30th June. Seems like an age away!


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hello everyone, hope you are feeling ok x

Lauren - you asked me how many days post transfer?  I'm 6dp5dt.  I tested on the 4th day and got BFN and then on 5th day and got BFP.  I'm being very cautious though, as I've had a chemical pregnancy before, which is a real head messer.

Sarah 13  Congrgrats on your BFP.  I know what you mean about the bloating.  I feel like a beached whale.

Wysey - sorry to hear you had such a horrible morning.  You are right, the not knowing is torture.  

Wildflower - I know what you mean about the pessaries giving you wierd sensations.  I feel kind of 'swollen' down below (TMI)  like I do just before I get AF.  It's very disconcerting.  I'm trying to ignore it.

REQUEST FOR ADVICE!!  As for me - I wanted your advice ladies.  I have a very noisy neighbour below me.  I've had the environmental health out etc and nothing works.  Anyway, he was playing his music very loud earlier and I kind of lost my temper.  I think its the combination of hormones and the steroids - basically my fuse is very short at the moment.  I got so angry that he was playing his music loud late at night that I stamped quite hard on the floor in the hope he would shut up.  

As soon as I did it, I thought oh god, the poor little embie, have I knocked it out of place.  I really stamped my foot really hard on the floor (which is his ceiling - as he's below me).  Silly I know because it hasn't made any difference.  The music is still blaring away.  I'm really upset with myself.  I think I just went into a bit of steroid rage and lost my cool.  Do you think I might have damaged the embie?  or am I being neurotic?  I'm worried.  I hope you don't think like I sound like an angry psycho.  I'm normally pretty laid back. Honestly!


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Spudgun said:


> pumpkin1975 said:
> 
> 
> > I know, it's a mental killer! Think the hcg tricks your body into thinking it's pregnant. Best of luck, when's your test date? X
> ...


I know it does hun. Times going so slowly. Be strong. I'm having bad cramps/pain again. Worried sick


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lucky rose, he sounds like a selfish person. I'm sure you won't have damaged your embie. Use a broom stick next time. It's a time when you need bloody peace n quiet, I'm annoyed for you hun. But don't worry they are well protected, get some earplugs and plan revenge. Let's hope you get your BFP and you can drive him made with peppa pig etc. karma.  Look after yourself xxx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi ladies hope everyone is good today.lucky rose he must drive you mad,I couldn't stand that,I'd go barmy.afm did another cheapo test this morning and it's darker Woohoo xx


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

lucky_rose - i seriously doubt you have done any harm but I know how you feel. I got super grumpy and angry this morning (dh woke me up!!) and I know it is the hormones raging. I just hope for me that it isn't pmt...
I hope you find some calm today. Are you sure time off work won't help a bit? I know work is a good destraction. xxx


sarah - woo! It is so lovely seeing that second line isn't it! It can be really addictive doing pee sticks every day and just celebrating that positive. Yay!


I might go to asda or poundland today to buy some cheepo sticks. But am also really tempted to stay firmly in my pupo bubble for as long as i can!


optimistic - the dreams are crazy aren't they. I was off travelling around america the other night. Is that the pessaries??


spudgun - your shot is today is that right? Hope it goes well and does the job!


xxxx


----------



## Libbyloulou (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm currently 3dp5dt (Frozen donor embies) and can't stop crying today. Yesterday I had a little bleeding and today a little more - only when I wipe  (Pink/brown mucus - sorry tmi). I feel like AF is going to come as it usually starts in this way for me. 

I'm on 600mg estrogen and 800mg progesterone (Pessaries). I'm wondering if I'm on enough progesterone. I haven't had my levels checked and am not sure what they should be. I have just emailed my dr and am awaiting a reply.

Yesterday I felt so positive and was singing to my embie (yes I am nuts  but today, I feel like so low.

I didn't expect this bit of the journey to be so hard.


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hello everyone 

*Pumpkin* and *Wildflower* thanks for your reassurance that I hadn't dislodged the embie with my rant at my neighbour. I actually feel a bit better about it now. I had to get up to go to pee 3 times last night and I had a slightly darker second line this morning so I'm feeling somewhat reassured. I'm also getting palpitations now and again. I figure the worse I feel (re nausea) the less likely it is to be chemical.

I'm feeling quite crampy. It feels like AF is just about to come, but that can't be right if line is getting darker right? My OTD is actually the 24th. I thought it was the 26th, but I made a mistake.

*Optimistic*, I hope you are feeling ok, I know what you mean. I pretty all over the place. One minute I'm feeling happy fit to burst, the next minute I think its all over. Talk about roller coaster.

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lucky rose We are at the same point except mine was 8dp3dt, I am testing Saturday as OTD Tuesday. I feel like I'm getting symptom boob feel bigger and noticed some veins! Going the loo loads but only once in the night lets see how tonight goes. Also ache at the bottom of my back!! And I'm sure your embie is tucked in in all fine xx
Sarah pleased to hear your line is getting darker.
Xx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hi Lauren

I'm impressed that you have resisted the temptation to test so far.  That's some will power!  Good luck on Saturday  

Rose x


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Wishing you all the luck in re world, and praying for BFP for all of you. 

Thought I would introduce myself.  I'm also on the dreaded 2WW, FET from first round of ICSI.  I've somehow managed to get myself 7 days past 6DT but thinking that's mainly because my DH has had a knee op and my stepsons been in hospital with pulmonary embolism (clot in the lung) so not been most relxing week.  We got a call saying DH needed to be at another hospital 15 mins before FET as crash team called to his eldest... Eek! Thankfully he's fine now.  Was also kicked in stomach by angry toddler. I'm amazed I have any hope at all really, but I do! 

This is our last chance for No.2 as have decided can't go through ICSI again. 

So positives are I think I felt implantation that evening along with bit of a mild bleed, but been having such bad cramps since I think AF is coming any minute. Really worrying about this....

Anyone doing a daily symptoms log? 

Also anyone else had FET with a 1pn blasto grade BB? 

Thank you lovely ladies, you all helped me so much last time. 


Xxx❤❤❤


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Lauren one day to go,I bet your up at 5in the morning haha. .sass7 I v done fet had 1blastocyst put back and tested 9dpt and bfp.I never had any symptoms.I had a bit of heartburn everyday.wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Dear Sass, sounds like you have been through a lot! Not been on here for a bit as life gets in the way, tiredness, nausea, DD 10 1/2 months etc so picking up heavy objects and carrying them up and down stairs didn't effect outcome! but good luck to everyone else as well, thought I would say I had a day 6 5BB blast (1 meaning very early and 6 meaning hatched) do you know if your blast was early, expanded or hatching as don't know your grading) but just to say a 6 day FET BB blast has what it takes as got my BFP and HCG 14dp6dt of 2650, do you know how well the blast survived the thaw, if good survival then good chance too (though they wouldn't transfer if poor thaw survival rate) I had and still have lots of cramping so don't worry too much about it, had my BFP 5dpt, so good luck and day 6 BBs have what it takes 🍀🍀


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Tested this morning 8dp3dt got BFN but now thinking this is quite stupid to test so early now I will have to test every day. Used cheap £1 one and a clear blue. No glimmer of a 2nd line at all. Still hoping for tomorrow!!


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lauren I think if I would have tested at 8dpt it wouldn't have shown on test,I was 9dpt and it was really faint.stay positive,there's still lots of time xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh Lauren also you had a 3dt and i had a 5dt x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I know I am now thinking it was too early especially for a 3dt xx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

morning everyone 

Welcome *Sass*, sorry to hear you've been having such a stressful time with your other half. It's amazing what we go through 

*Lauren* - have you tried the first response tests? I find them much better. I know they are pricey, but I find the cheapy ones don't work so well.

As for me. My second line is a bit darker again today. It has got progressively darker over the last 4 days. My period would be due this Sunday and my OTD is 24th June. I'm feeling more confident that its not a chemical. When I had a chemical before I got a very faint line one day and a slightly darker one the next day and then it started to get lighter very quickly. So this is very different. Which is a relief.

Today I'm getting twinges and cramps and if I didn't know I was pregnant I would be sure AF was on its way. The AF like cramps are very disconcerting.

I keep talking to the embie and asking it to hang on in there, but really I know the outcome is just up to fate. Embie will stay if he/she is a healthy, happy embie. If not then, there is nothing I can do about it. For me, the lack of control and the uncertainty is the hardest bit. I'm sure it's the same for everyone here though. Who likes not being in control? No one I guess.

Also I'm desperate for a diet coke. I gave it up a couple of months ago (used to drink a couple a day). Nothing else quite hits the spot. But I will resist


----------



## anneliese (Jul 21, 2014)

lauren943 said:


> Tested this morning 8dp3dt got BFN but now thinking this is quite stupid to test so early now I will have to test every day. Used cheap £1 one and a clear blue. No glimmer of a 2nd line at all. Still hoping for tomorrow!!


Lauren I tested yesterdayr morning with a cheap test and nada but went shopping with the ever so excited mother she made me buy some first pesponse tests £10.49 for 2 in boots but it's buy one get one free at the moment &#128522; anyway I tested about 12.30 to stop her going on and there was the faintest line i very much doubt any cheap one would of picked it up was that faint I done another at 7pm line was stronger and this morning stronger again by the way I'm 9dp3dt also so hold on and go to boots lol xxxxx my first ever bfp it's a dream come true it really is xxxxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I didn't think about the first response ones I don't know why. I'm definitely not giving up hope. Annelise you are a day ahead of me so I'm hoping it might show up tomorrow instead. 
I'm taking the positive at least the trigger is gone. 
I have had 2 chemical on day of beta it came back with 17 which wasn't enough. My first one was 12. So at least they improved.
We really feel like we have done everything we can on the one we have a grade 4 top 8 embryo with very little fragmenting, and a 6 cell grade 4-3 with slightly more fragmenting. 
Xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Just tried a first response stil BFN, will stop testing until tomorrow now.  😕


----------



## Scabigail (Sep 26, 2011)

I am now 8dp3dt and I am getting loads of cramps today. I dot normally get cramps even with AF so I am really hoping this is a god sign. However, I am finding it difficult feel optimistic as I have been disappointed so many times before.


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome sass sounds like it's been very hectic. Hope your DS us ok x

Lauren it's self days. Try first response day after tomorrow with morning wee.

I think cramps are a good sign I had lots with DS but not much this time. My legs are so heavy and aching today. I'm not going to test again until otd


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations anneliese xx


----------



## wysey (Nov 8, 2013)

Well ladies - I did another two tests this morning (clear blue digital and clear blue plus) - had "pregnant 1-2" on the digital and the blue cross on the other one - so I guess I am pregnant!!  

It actually doesn't feel real....I don't think it will until I get a scan....and can see for myself! 

I am still really bloated - to the point I can't even fasten my work trousers and have a fairly sore tummy - I'm hoping that eases off soon - so I can at least enjoy a few week/months before I start getting fatter!!  

xx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hi *Wysey* - congratulations  

Thats great news. I know what you mean, it can be a difficult thing to get your head around.

I'm also feeling super bloated and really unattractive. I'm going to meet a friend for supper and I want to wear leggings and baggy tee shirt. Not a good look. 
xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Great news Wysey what stage are you at?

Yoga - yes I'm trying not to get disheartened and will test again first thing tomorrow. Been getting some cramps too af not due for another 8 days.
Scabigale - don't make my mistake and test too early it's quite stressed me out today as I was convince I was pg!!

Been out for tea this afternoon to try and forget about everything, it's not helping that I can't play golf this lovely weather and DP has gone to play after work too!!  We have a charity Saturday this wend and I can't play gutted!!

Xx


----------



## wysey (Nov 8, 2013)

Lauren943 - I am 12dp5dt - my official test date was Wed - tested early on Monday and got one positive on the clear blue digital and faint line on just a normal blue line test - did the hospital test on Wed and it was faint so they asked me to re-do a shop bought test today - which I did - and both were positive - I did call the hospital just to double check they were happy with that but they haven't called me back!  I have had terrible AF like pains since the transfer - so I'm thought my AF were due at any moment - in fact, I still have them....and the swelly belly!!  

When is your OTD?  It really does mess with your mind!  

xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yey wysey! Congratulations x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

My otd is Tuesday so was testing on a Friday with a 3dt far too early! Yup it definitely messes with your head!! 
Great that you still have your BFP Wysey I think being PG is like AF anyway so I wouldn't worry about that..
I've been up since 6am to get my first morning wee I feel terrible now!!
Xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi I hope its ok to join? Im feeling like I'm going mad!

I had 2x hatching 5 day embryos transferred on the 10th (they said very good quality), and my test date is this Sunday (I'm 9dp5dt). I was very sore with enlarged ovaries for a while and then the pain started to go, but then on Monday I got a upset stomach, tues I got really bad cramps and a freaky pulling sensation like my stomach. Wednesday I started to get a really bloated belly which is so sore and I have had dizzy spells. That has continued until today when I now have period pains too   
I called the hospital yesterday and the nurse did not seam to think that it was ohss, she said she would call back today but hasent. I took the day off work as I have a practical job and I'm so sore. Could it all be the Cyclogest? Im on 2x400 a day. I am feeling worried and not very positive, I just want sunday to come so I can get the testing over with!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Little Carly bean. Roll on Sunday some positive things there, I too have had similar upset tummy and and swelling but all gone now. Try and stay positive hon.

Afm - I have had some pink spotting is this AF coming it's a week early, can it be implantation still at 8dp3dt? Which would explain the BFN.  Going out of my mind 

Xxx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi lcb probably is the pessaries. I am massively bloated with them.two more sleeps then you can test.have you been tempted to test early?you have done really well so far xx Lauren it defo could be implantation bleed. Xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you reckon still now? I'm not so sure Sarah xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Lauren & Sarah, 

I have tested early before and its not worth it, even more stressful with false hope or willing that BFN to change!! Off to buy my pee sticks tomorrow! 

xxx


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks ladies...  

What lovely news Lucky-Rose, KTC40,anneliese and Wysey.  My embryologist said a positive is a positive no matter how faint the line.  With my DS  the line was so faint I didn't believe it was real on OTD so I called clinic, I then went and bought clear blue digital and it read 2-3wks so the cheap ones and hospital ones arn't very sensitive. 

Thanks KTC40 for your lovely response, 1pn is where they only see 1 cell at pronucleus stage instead of 2.  Great that you got a BFP with BB blasto, really reassuring.  My 1pn thawed well and still in shell. The other was 5 CC out of shell and we were recommended the 4 BB despite the 1PN. 


Been at hospital all day waiting did stepson to be discharged... Sorry for late reply.

X


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

This thread really helped me last time and I'm so pleased to see it's still there 3 years on if anyone want a read....

Biggest symptom for BFP was CRAMPING!!! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.msg5108921#msg5108921

Good luck lovely ladies in waiting.


----------



## anneliese (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you ladies... I have a quick question probably stupid but I'm on 3x400mg progestron pesseries a day it's 1 every 8 hours can someone please explain A) why do we have to take these and B) why am I taking 3 when I notice a lot of people only take 2xxxx 
Sorry first ivf and I just done as I was told and asked no questions as to why 🙈🙈 xxx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey anneliese. I take x4 pessaries as I don't produce any from the corpus luteum - the folicle. It is to hold off aunt flo. Thicken the lining of the womb for implantation. I have to take them until 3 month scan until the placenta starts producing this hormone. It's basically for the lining and keep nice high levels for the embryo implanting.

Question. I am spotting a VERY scant amount.  Had bfp yesterday with strong 2-3weeks 8dpt. Last pregnancy I spotted but not this early on. 
I still feel sick. Think this is normal?


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Congratulations  wysey )))
Fab news ...

Hello all newbies ... Goodluck with your journeys. )))

Test day for me and hubby tomorrow it's so scary ...
I'm petrified it's all over:/

Thank u lucky rose and wildflower )).... It's such a rollercoaster, had a few period symptons starting past few days ... Scary.
Dreams terrible :/
Love to u all))


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Still spotting nothing heavy the odd twinges. Should I call my emergency line at the hospital? Don't know if it is an emergency of do I just sit it out and wait!! 
Good luck optimistic testing today xx


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi ladies, just catching up with everyone's news... But it's been confirmed by bloods today that I'm pregnant!   good luck anyone testing soon xxx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations pumpkin.optimistic goodluck for tomorrow xx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Congratulations pumpkin )
Thank u Sarah...

Lauren it could all be good signs )
Implantation etc... Things changing , adapting. 
It's tough isn't it... Go with your gut if it feels wrong call for advice... 
At the clinic I'm with the nurses are on at weekends 8-4 wondered if same at yours found advice u? X x


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lauren how r u? Has the spotting stopped? X


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Freaking out a bit this afternoon been spotting (brown and discharge ) sorry for tmi x scary


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Cara, Lauren and optimistic. Sounds like you are all having similar symptoms. Unfortunately spotting can mean anything and nothing, but it is always a huge stress. The only thing that matters is that bfp and then the wait for scans (and then more waiting...). But I really hope that for each of you that you get sticky bfps   
Lauren it isn't classed as an emergency unless you are bleeding heavily I think but you should have a number for an on-call nurse from your clinic xxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Still spotting it's so light. It hasn't even got to a pad it's just on wiping and so light. Sorry tmi! 
I know it's not an emergency just need to sit it out!! 

Fab news pumpkin xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have it too. But I'm not too concerned and I don't think you should be either. I had it with my last bfp.   try not to worry. I have found it alarming every time I wipe.


----------



## anneliese (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi thank you yoga31 cleared that up for me 😊 they a nightmare these pesseries trying to remember every 8 hours is hard morning and night ok but afternoon one is hard when your out and. About places xxx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Good news Lauren )
Scary though I've had it this afternoon...
Scary isn't it yoga


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Shouldn't I be getting positive test by now though? Xx


----------



## Butterfly sparkle (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi
I'm new to this forum so I'm hoping I'm doing this right.
I had my transfer on the 14th of June.
Just wondered if anyone is on their two week wait and how you are feeling?
It's tough I'm trying to relax yet keep my self occupied at the same time.
Xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi 

Hope you don't go too crazy in your 2ww, I'll merge your post into another that is currently going so you won't be alone.

Good luck


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome butterfly do you have any symptoms? 

How many day pt are you now Lauren. 

Optimistic it is shocking - mind is quite pinkish mixed with pessaries gunk. Hiw many did you transfer? 

Good luck to anyone testing in the morning xx


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Big congratulations Pumpkin, wonderful news stay sticky little emby.

Good luck tomorrow Optimistic 

Welcome Butterfly. 

AFM: I'm hoping for a busy day tomorrow, the 2WW is torture when you're sitting around. Although we did toast marshmallows on the fire pit tonight which was just lovely. ❤

Xx


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Laura,

I didn't get a positive till OTD and even then it was so faint with DS.  What test are you using? Clear blue digital is much more sensitive but obviously more expensive.  

Good luck hun  

X


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I will be 10dp3dt Sunday, we had 2 put back! I am using first response pg  test!Xx


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Awww Lauren stay positive, by their own admission only 62% of ladies tested positive before their period due date. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

My DS was a 3dt too and we had 2 put back. Xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi butterfly welcome,hope your well x


----------



## Butterfly sparkle (Jun 19, 2015)

Aww thanks wibble-wobble for adding me that's much better.
Hi yoga31 I'm kind of having period pain symptoms now and again (I don't know if that's good or bad)and having patches of tiredness which I'm not sure if that's due to the medication. 

Thanks sarah13 and sazz7 I nipping over too see family today for Sunday lunch so hopefully it will keep my mind occupied.
Hope you all have a chilled day xxxx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

It's all over bfn  
Devastated
Broken 
Good luck to all


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Optimistic I'm so sorry. xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm sorry optimistic its heart renching isn't it. Big hugs.

Afm bit more bleeding still not heavy but from overnight. Still BFN though sadly I can't see this changing now, I'm keeping a 10% of positive ness there in my heart!

Butterfly sparkle enjoy your day with the fam, I found being with people took my mind off it. 
Xx


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear that optimistic... 

If you feel up to it, all your hormones will be at a premium next month so go at it like rabbits and keep fingers crossed

Xxxx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

optimistic x


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Morning everyone.

*Optimistic*, I'm so sorry, it truly is heart breaking. Big big hug to you 

*Welcome butterfly* - this is a good place to rant. The 2WW is a nightmare.

*Pumkin* - congratulations xx 
*
Lauren* - hugs to you too. Sending you lots of luck for Tuesday (I think your OTD is Tuesday right?) 
*
Sass* - hello there - we have the same OTD (24th). When I asked Sharry to add mine originally I got it wrong, my OTD is 24th too. I gather from your comments that you havent early tested? That's amazingly strong of you.

*As for me* - I'm waiting for my OTD on Wednesday, but my BFP lines are getting darker, which is good. I'm feeling really anxious about another issue which I can't seem to find an answer for though. I have a gene mutation MTHFR (it's pretty common - but it means I don't process folic acid normally - I can't seem to get a consistent, reassuring answer about how to treat it and I'm anxious about it. I'm going to see my GP tomorrow and will ask her, but GP's don't really know anything about any of this specialist stuff do they?) Feeling a bit worried.


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Optimistic I'm so sorry it is devastating isn't it. Hopefully your journey isn't over yet and you'll get a bfp soon. Look after yourself now. Hugs. xxx

Luckyrose great news on your bfp. I've not heard of that condition. Can you take folic supplements? Can your clinic advise you on this??

Lauren - sorry about your continued spotting. What is your otd? Are you on a normal dose of cyclogest (or similar)? xx

Sass - we went camping this weekend but it didn't really help take my mind off the 2ww, I was just an anxious hormonal mess! 

Hi butterfly! Well done for getting half way through the 2ww! Xx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words )) nice to have support.
Tough day


----------



## Butterfly sparkle (Jun 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear that optimistic 13  
My fingers are crossed very tightly for you Lauren 
Thanks lucky rose and wild flower xxxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lucky rose I'm on cyclogest am and pm.
I think it over for me now full on af has arrived! Absolutely devastated after a 4 year break we really thought this was the one xx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Lauren.  There is nothing fair about this thing.  Thinking of you  xx


----------



## wysey (Nov 8, 2013)

Optimistic13 and lauren943 - so sorry to hear that!   Xx


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Lauren, so sorry to hear that.   I really feel for you. Big hugs lady. Get straight on it naturally this month. 😘 good strong hormones and all that. 


Lucky Rose,

So good you are getting a strong BFP. 😍
No haven't early tested, I also have an issue I'm really worried about that I also can't find many answers to so that is playing on my mind more than the test date, if it is positive,  I could potentially have chromosone issues with potential baby... I.e downs, Edward etc....

My BB blasto was from an ICSI 1pn or monopronuclear Zygote, which meanS cell didn't split into 2 initially.  from everything I have read since, all the professionals recommends not using this embryo for transfer (if derived from ICSI) although some cases have gone on to have perfectly healthy live births and addition the clinic can't be it's 100% sure it is a 1pn as they may have just missed the cell splitting into 2. (Different monitoring protocol 3 years ago) 

So if it is positive I have a whole load more bucket load of worries, it's easier not knowing!  My 2ww is 16 wks until I have the blood test and then probably an amnio if I get that far without MC. 

Bag of worries, hey! 

Wildflower - gosh camping! do you like camping normally? If I went camping now I would worry more, but I hate it!! Is my body warm enough, am I too tired, should I be lying in a bed, should I be sitting on a sofa!! So I would have been worrying too, like you. 

Xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

Optimistic13 and lauren943 im so so sorry, its just heartbreaking   

And everyone that is worrying about spotting and bleeding, that must be so scary. Im sure its quite common though in healthy pregnancies, hang on in there I'm sure it will ease up   xxx

Well this morning I got a BFP. Im in total shock. I was convinced I was not pregnant and its the most negative I had ever felt. Im really nervous now about another ectopic. This is only the second time I have got pregnant in 6 years and the last went the wrong way! Not spoke to my clinic yet as they are not open on a sunday. I wonder when they can do a 1st scan? eekk! Really happy and bricking it at the same time. I hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrat Carly that's great news xx

Quick question do I bother with pessaries with full AF

Xx


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Lauren, 

My clinic told me to stop all medication straight away.  But really you should speak to them first. 

Big hugs to you.

X


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Lauren I think if af is in full flow you can stop. So sorry xxx

Carly Bean huge congrats on your bfp  . I completely understand you're worries but I reckon this one will have landed in the right place xxx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lauren sorry lovely.carly congrats.x


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. X x 
Good luck on your journeys ....
I'm actually going to sign out for a while.
Take care


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hello everyone 

*Sass*, I really understand your worry. I have a few issues as well. One being a gene mutation MTHFR (that's not an abbreviation of something obscene!). I think the whole thing is one long worry journey. Hugs to you though and well done for being strong.

*Carly Bean.* Contratulations. Brilliant news. I totally understand the thing about being happy and bricking it. I was pregnant last year and miscarried at 7 weeks. So I feel very different this time around. Last year I was completely gung ho and thought I'd cracked it. This time I'm being much more cautious and not letting myself get carried away.

I went to see my GP this morning to get some blood tests to check my folate levels. The doctor said that she doesn't refer patients to the hospital until they are 6 weeks pregnant. She said she doesn't like to jinx it, and she said the first 12 weeks are precarious for everyone. No guarantees. It's hard to hear, but actually I appreciated her being so straight with me.

I have to say my mood is ALL over the place. I'm on prednisilone and HRT and my temper is incredibly short. I feel like I'm going to burst out of my shirt like the incredible hulk sometimes.

xx


----------



## HappyRabbit (Nov 24, 2012)

Ladies, just came back here to report my experience as I thought it may be beneficial for some of you who had the same questions as i did when i posted my question here first...
I had FET on 1st of June. On 8th june i had my first positive hpt. 
Inlike my first pregnancy i had no implantation sympthoms at all. With my 1st pregnancy i had sore breasts, cramping and light spotting about 3 days after ET. This time not a twitch, nothing at all, so to be honest i was sure it failed again (i had 2 failed FET before). So bfp especially so early was total shock. 
On 13th june i started having pain in my lower left abdomen. Pain got worse couple of days later and in addition to dull constant pain, i started having sharp stubbing pain. I was sure i had ectopic as all sympthoms were consistent with the ones of ectopic pregnancy. So i went for scan and blood test to confirm the pregnancy on 16th june.
Scan showed that it is not ectopic. The pain was due to urinary infection!
I dont know if it is a viable pregnancy or not yet as havent seen any heartbeat yet, but the morale of the story is stop obsessing and assuming the worst and stop reading internet!!! 
Best of luck to you all, ladies!


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Big congratulations Carly Bean, fantastic news. Stick little embie.  

Thanks Happy Rabbit that's really thoughtful. 

AFM - well so much for being strong, I caved today went and bought a clear blue digital.  
We'll see but I'm pretty sure it's all over for me, with only 2 days to go if I was pg then it should show on there by now and all my symptoms have disappeared.  I'm pretty sure emby implanted (pains & spot) but for whatever reason it hasn't stuck, 1PN?, stress? Goodness knows but that's it for us      
I'll do my OTD on wed but 99% sure that's it. 

Good luck ladies, sending you all sticky thoughts. Xx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

sorry *Sass*,  big hugs for you. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you all. Im still in shock!

Sass Im praying that its not all over for you. I have heard those digital tests can be a bit temperamental   xxx


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Sass - sorry to hear this but I hope your hunch is wrong and that second line appears on otd.


afm - I've started spotting and I'm too scared to test. OTD is in two days.


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Well, it's my official test day tomorrow.  I've got a few positives on home preg tests, so I think it will be positive tomorrow.  It's weird really.  This is the second time I got pregnant through IVF.  The first time I was so happy and was sure that nothing would go wrong.  But there was no heart beat at my viability scan and I miscarried at 9 weeks.  

This time I feel very different.  I don't think I will really allow myself to believe it's good news until I get to 12 weeks.  I know it's a bit gloomy but I keep thinking the same thing is going to happen again.  And you know, the truth is, it may do.  That is what is hard about this for all of us I think.  It's the uncertainty.  I've got no idea what is going on in my body now.  The embie might be fine and doing what it's supposed to do, or it might not be ok.  I have no way of knowing.  

I've been having a lot of cramping.  Sometimes I think, GREAT! embie is really nestling in there.  Other times I worry that it's actually AF coming.  I was at work earlier on today, and if I hadn't know better I would have sworn I was on my period.  The cramps felt EXACTLY the same.  Anyway.  I have to just ride the uncertainty out.  Hopefully it will all be ok.  But who knows.  

Anyway, big hug to all of you, where ever you are at with this roller coaster.


----------



## Scabigail (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't believe it. I got a BFP today! I didn't think it would ever happen - I had so many disappointments in the past. It is still very early days do being very tentatively happy. My results were 168 (I think, it was all a blur) - not sure if that gives any indication of 1 or 2. I have a scan in 3 weeks so will find out then.


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

That's fantastic scabigail! Congratulations


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations Scabigai!! I'm happy for you xx

AFM - today is official test day. Just done my test and it is officially     
I feel like I should allow myself the dancing banana icon at least once!!  I've been so cautious about letting myself get happy or excited about this because I've been here before, but I thought I owed it to myself to say YAY!


----------



## Butterfly sparkle (Jun 19, 2015)

Congratulations scabigail and lucky rose  
Sorry to hear that sass. I've also caved this morning and tested and got a bfn. My test day is tomorrow but looks like it will be another bfn as its so close  feel devastated xxxx


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm in the same boat butterfly and bleeding too so confident I'll get a bfn tomorrow. Hugs to you, it is so sad isn't it. I hope you get to cycle again soon, but take time out to recover first xxx


----------



## Butterfly sparkle (Jun 19, 2015)

Aww thanks wildflower, bless you lots of hugs to you too.
My friend at work sent me home as cried as soon as I got there, hopefully will feel stronger tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations lucky rose and scabigail.  So pleased and really hope those little embies stick.

Butterfly Sparkle & Wildflower, I'm so sorry you got BFN's too. Big hugs, it's so sad. I feel so much empathy for you too. 

AFM - it's confirmed  . Been balling all morning. It was last time for us and so it's now all over and going to try and accept and be happy with my darling, darling son and my family is complete at that. I'm lucky to have him I know. 

Thanks ladies and good luck everyone who's moving forward.


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Wildflower, Butterflysparkle and Sass.  I'm really sorry to hear your news.  It's bloody tough.  There is no justice to it  

AFM.  After feeling quite hopeful about my BFP, I'm feeling worried.  My nausea has gone, and I feel massively premenstrual.  I woke up this morning with what felt exactly like AF cramps.  I'm going to test again to see if line is fading, but I have a gut feeling that something is not right.  I don't feel pregnant now.  I just feel like I'm going to have the mother of all periods.  It doesnt feel right.


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

Hope you're wrong lucky rose. Hope this is your time x x 

I've tested this morning at 9dp5dt and got a negative. Have I realistically still got a chance? Had a few symptoms and thought this might be my time but surely if see something by now?! Otd on Monday but not holding out much hope now x


----------



## wysey (Nov 8, 2013)

*Lucky_rose* - when was/is your OTD?

I am now 17dp5dt and still having AF pains - and I'm talking proper "coming at any minute" period pains - I am constantly running to the toilet but so far, nothing (I was due my period at the weekend).....I have had them since the transfer and they go away for a few hours and then come back with avengence! It's like the worst mind game ever!  I can't stop peeing and my boobs have went quite hard! I didn't expect any symptoms this quick, although I'm hoping that's a good sign - I just want to get a scan date so I can check everything is OK.

*Bringmesunshine* - I tested at 8dp5dt - and got a positive and a negative on two shop bought tests - even when I did the hospital test at 10dp5dt it was really faint so I was asked to wait another 2 days - so I wouldn't give up hope just yet....

Wildflower, Butterflysparkle and Sass - so sorry 

xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Im.in for the tww...

Home insem last sat and sun...due af on sunday...testing  monday  if no af! 

Good.luck  everyone xx


----------



## tina_t (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi All, 

I'm now on my 2ww I'm 6dp5dt finding the waiting very hard, how did is everyone coping with not reading into every symptom? 

just reading through some of the post on here don't give up hope if it didn't work out this cycle your time will come, its such a roller coaster ride. 

Huge congrats to the couple with the bfp  

xx


----------



## wildflower (Jan 30, 2009)

A definate BFN today, no surprises there.


Sass - I think I'm in the same place and I need to be happy with my one, I am so so lucky to have her I know. Just need to deal with these emotions and get back to living happy life - I was happy before I decided to have more tx!!


tina_t, Bluestone and Bringmesunshine - all the best over the next few days xxx


Lucky_rose - how are you today? I hope those af feelings are a good sign as wysey says. I do think the scan wait is almost harder than the 2ww, especially if you have a history. Keeping everything crossed for you, i hope you are able to relax and be happy xxx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

hello everyone 

*Sass* - I hope you are feeling ok today, thinking of you x

*Bringmesunshin*e - good luck for your OTD on Monday. It's still 4 days away, so don't give up hope. 

*Wysey* - yes, I really know what you mean. The AF feeling is really unnerving. I have the same thing, ie I feel like I am JUST about to get AF any second. Keep going to the loo to check. I spoke to a nurse at the clinic yesterday and she was reassuring. She said the cramps are a combination of uterus adjusting and the pessaries. She said 'if you're not having heavy bleeding, you probably have nothing to worry about'. This was reassuring for about an hour and then off course the cramps are back and I'm worried. So I know what you are going through. I'm 15 days post 5dt, so I'm a couple of days behind you. If all goes to plan I'm having my first scan at 6 weeks and 6 days. They say that normally it's best to do it when your in the 7th week, but I'm hoping that one day wont make a difference. I'm anxious about the scan. That was when I found there was no HB last time and my head basically exploded. It was awful. So I'm scared.

*Blueestone and Tina_T* - welcome!

*Wildflower* - I'm really sorry about your BFN today. Thinking of you too xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Im out...she got me today


----------



## Spudgun (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm out too. Came on last night. OTD isn't until Tuesday but I've stopped all the meds as it is pretty clear it hasn't worked. 

Best of luck to everyone in their journeys whatever they may be.


----------



## wysey (Nov 8, 2013)

*Blueestone & spudgun *- so sorry! 

*Lucky_Ros*e - how are you feeling now? My swollen stomach seems to have settled now and I am not getting as much "AF like" pains - just running to the loo all the time! Do you have your scan date yet?
I don't have mine yet - that will be two weeks on Wed since my OTD - so I'm thinking about chasing the hospital for an update....I can only imagine how nervous/scared you must be - I know how nervous I am about something being wrong because I don't necessarily "feel" pregnant but I am sure we will both be fine! 

xx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

*Bluestone *and *spudgun* - sorry  

*Wysey* - bad news for me I'm afraid. I was at the EPU this weekend and they did scan and took bloods. Very low hcg and told it was a failing pregnancy. They advised me to stop the progesterone. I called my clinic first to get advice and they want me to get bloods done again on Wednesday to confirm HCG is going down, but it was 26 yesterday. I'm now 5 weeks and 2 days so my understanding is it should be in the 1000s. I'm pretty heartbroken and when I found out I basically wanted to die. But today, I'm coping a bit better. I feel angry and sad it hasn't worked. But I life has to go on. I will try again, but my hope of ever being a mother is becoming more and more fragile.

I spoke to Dr Gorgy on Friday and he has suggested a kind of treatment called LIT which frightens the life out of me. But it's a dilemma. He says it may make a difference and I feel I want to try everything. But the potential side effects sound terrifying. It's a nightmare.

On the plus side, the EPU said that they couldn't see the gestational sac, which means that hopefully when I do stop the progesterone, I will just have a very heavy period, rather than actually passing a sac and embryo. Sorry if that's TMI, but I had a miscarriage before which was grim. I hope it's just like a bad period. Hey ho.

Good luck with your scan though and big hug


----------



## wysey (Nov 8, 2013)

*Lucky_rose *- I am so sorry to hear that. This process is just the toughest thing ever! I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through, and I hope you find the strength as each day goes by to perhaps look at the option that your doctor has given you - you have been through so much - so maybe some more side effects will be worth it if it's successful? We spend so much time trying to get pregnant, but don't really think about trying to stay pregnant - well - I didn't anyway - and it's all so frightening.

xx


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lucky- rose I'm so sorry to hear this, heartbreaking.   Take time to recover. Sending you kind thoughts and hugs xxx


----------

